# Nvidia Pascal - GT / GTX10xx Owners Club [With Poll



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome to the club!
In this thread we can discuss everything related to the GTX1070 (Ti) and GTX1080 (Ti).

Show off your OC's and benchmark results!

Oc'd:
Graphics score: *21.169*
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15300177?






My MSI GTX1070 Gaming X
(no my card does not suffer from a fan revving issue, so it seems in the GPU-Z screenshot, I was running MSI afterburner at first in which I have created a fan profile so the fans will spin in idle as well. I closed MSI AB and then started the MSI Gaming App in OC mode to show the maximum clocks in this mode)







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12610676?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2016)

Congrats on starting the club @P4-630!  I just had to stop by to see if it was you that started it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Congrats on starting the club @P4-630!  I just had to stop by to see if it was you that started it.



Thanks! 
No one else at TPU seems to own one yet though


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks!
> No one else at TPU seems to own one yet though



You are a true pioneer.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2016)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12762037?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 28, 2016)

oh man. wish I have money to buy such a beautiful card.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2016)

night.fox said:


> oh man. wish I have money to buy such a beautiful card.



Well I see in your system specs, your system is not too shabby either 
Quadfire


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 28, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well I see in your system specs, your system is not too shabby either
> Quadfire


yeah. I overdid it that time lol.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 1, 2016)

bogmali said:


>



Welcome to the club!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 1, 2016)

bogmali said:


>



Did Gigabyte supply some OC app as well?
If so at what clock speeds is your card running in OC mode?


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 1, 2016)

I'll be ordering one in a week. Can't wait to join


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Did Gigabyte supply some OC app as well?
> If so at what clock speeds is your card running in OC mode?



Nope and was looking at their site but couldn't find one. My clocks are 1923/2003 when gaming with stock OC.

Edit:

Managed to find an app from Giga's site and will be running some numbers from different settings later.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi there, I don't want to gatecrash but I know some TPU'ers have 1080's and given the limited ownership and the same chip, it could be altered to a 1070/1080 owners club?
Just a thought?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

bogmali said:


> Nope and was looking at their site but couldn't find one. My clocks are 1923/2003 when gaming with stock OC.



Your card should be able to run at these clocks as well core@2012 mem@2025:


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Hi there, I don't want to gatecrash but I know some TPU'ers have 1080's and given the limited ownership and the same chip, it could be altered to a 1070/1080 owners club?
> Just a thought?



You are right!
Done!

Was feeling lonely at first


----------



## R00kie (Jul 2, 2016)

Benchies incoming!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Benchies incoming!



Welcome to the club! 
Edit: Awaiting your benchies @gdallsk  !!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2016)

i don't mean to hijack the thread @P4-630 


bogmali said:


>


eh?...
i am surprised ... i thought a 1070 would be higher ... 


 

well definitively not a future owner of a 1070 for me (1080 maybe or ... next red )


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i don't mean to hijack the thread @P4-630
> 
> eh?...
> i am surprised ... i thought a 1070 would be higher ...
> ...



Different and higher clocked CPU? CPU bound?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Different and higher clocked CPU? CPU bound?


nope ... the FFXIVHW benchmark is GPU limited unlike the game itself, the CPU OC add nearly nothing to the end result, surely not 3417pts more on account of CPU OC (tested extensively in the original thread about it )


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 2, 2016)

Sure, why not:


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

@GreiverBlade

Using MSI Gaming App OC mode.
I could even get a higher score if I would overclock manually.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Sure, why not:
> 
> View attachment 75990



Welcome to the club!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> @GreiverBlade
> 
> View attachment 75991


see it's not the CPU clocking ...  (since your 6500 has almost the same clocking as his 5820K )

well i thought it would do better than that too ... still disapointed   1789pts more (instead of 3417 less  ) maybe he has a defective one ahahaha (would not be surprised with all the issues i had with my 980 before i got it working properly)
wait ... he has a stock 1557mhz and you 2012mhz oh gosh ... if that card need +455mhz to do 5206pts in FFXIVHW bench to pass above a +220mhz (1398mhz) 980, i am even more disapointed for the price they ask for it (ok ok i know it's only on 1 benchmark   ) yep still not worthy of being the next one after my 980 (so was the Fury/Fury X and 980Ti ) i guess only Vega or a hypotetical 1080Ti can be of any interest (well ... with nvidia the 1080Ti will not be an option either  i guess it's dead for me ...unless i win one  but can't push my luck that much, can i?)

btw nice result anyway


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> see it's not the CPU clocking ...  (since your 6500 has almost the same clocking as his 5820K )
> 
> well i thought it would do better than that too ... still disapointed   1789pts more (instead of 3417 less  ) maybe he has a defective one ahahaha (would not be surprised with all the issues i had with my 980 before i got it working properly)
> wait ... he has a stock 1557mhz and you 2012mhz oh gosh ... if that card need +455mhz to do 5206pts in FFXIVHW bench to pass above a +220mhz (1398mhz) 980, i am even more disapointed for the price they ask for it (ok ok i know it's only on 1 benchmark   ) yep still not worthy of being the next one after my 980 (so was the Fury/Fury X and 980Ti ) i guess only Vega or a hypotetical 1080Ti can be of any interest (well ... with nvidia the 1080Ti will not be an option either  i guess it's dead for me ...unless i win one  but can't push my luck that much, can i?)
> ...



I used MSI Gaming App OC mode.
If I would OC manually the score would be higher.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2016)

Hai.

I'm not a club member.  Rather, I'm an evil nemesis from the Maxwell empire.  I want you to beat my Titan X 3dmark score for fun.

Don't burn out your cards or anything, I'm genuinely curious how hard this'll be.  I'd advise only 1080 members to try, but all are welcome:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8885444


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 2, 2016)

3DMark11:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11378425

3DMark Firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12882292

3DMark Firestrike Ultra (4K):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12881868

3DMark Firestrike (single card, I win  ):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12882601


----------



## R00kie (Jul 2, 2016)

Scores are GPU scores


























Will need some more time before i can stick some games in


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Scores are GPU scores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you provide the links to your 3d mark scores?
And could you take a screenshot from valley and heaven within the benchmark.
Some people might want to see that or ask for that.

Nice scores! 
Thanks!


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 2, 2016)

I am dying to get my hands on a 1080 (MSI gaming X or Z, ASUS Strix or Evga FTW). I do not know when it will be available in my country for a reasonable price, I am currently using an old AMD 5870 after my Evga 780Ti died.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Could you provide the links to your 3d mark scores?
> And could you take a screenshot from valley and heaven within the benchmark.
> Some people might want to see that or ask for that.
> 
> ...


I can update the screenshots for everything, can't generate links though cause: 



Spoiler



I'm a pirate 


I'll update the OP.

Ohh, nevermind  snagged it on steam for 4 quid, yeah, i'll update the results.

Edit: OP updated


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> I can update the screenshots for everything, can't generate links though cause:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I would just give you the link to that!


----------



## R00kie (Jul 2, 2016)

Stock Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12886707? 
OC Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12886839? 
Stock Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12886954?
OC Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12887096?
Stock Firestrike Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12887224?
OC Firestrike Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12887305?


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2016)

I have an Evga 1080 FE. I've been running it stock, haven't OC'd it yet. I ran Valley while monitoring temps/clocks/etc. and noticed my card was boosting to 1900 MHz! I thought boost on the FE cards was around 1700 MHz?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 2, 2016)

erocker said:


> I have an Evga 1080 FE. I've been running it stock, haven't OC'd it yet. I ran Valley while monitoring temps/clocks/etc. and noticed my card was boosting to 1900 MHz! I thought boost on the FE cards was around 1700 MHz?



The advertised boost is usually way below actual. If you increase your power target alone to maximum, it may go past 2000 (without touching frequency).


----------



## R00kie (Jul 2, 2016)

erocker said:


> I have an Evga 1080 FE. I've been running it stock, haven't OC'd it yet. I ran Valley while monitoring temps/clocks/etc. and noticed my card was boosting to 1900 MHz! I thought boost on the FE cards was around 1700 MHz?


That's how GPU Boost 3.0 works, it boosts to its max potential, and then the power and temperature throttling kicks in and brings the frequency down where it thinks its optimal.


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks guys!

I got a 2100 MHz Valley run in. (everything maxed)


----------



## R00kie (Jul 3, 2016)

erocker said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I got a 2100 MHz Valley run in. (everything maxed)
> 
> View attachment 75998


That seemed to have not helped beat me 
I wonder where the clocks have settled after a couple of minutes?


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2016)

2101 Mhz.

I ran the extreme HD preset and got close to the same result.. Around 3 fps more avg.


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 3, 2016)

This card would last for @ least 5 years am sure.
My next card is the gt x titan x.
Not now though


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 3, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> That seemed to have not helped beat me
> I wonder where the clocks have settled after a couple of minutes?



I've ran faster clocks on my 980ti kingpin (with no drop in GPU usage) and got slower scores as others in Valley. It's a strange bench, seems very sensitive to other factors unless people are using driver settings to reduce quality.

@erocker - did you buy a block for your card yet?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2016)

erocker said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I got a 2100 MHz Valley run in. (everything maxed)
> 
> View attachment 75998



Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey guys, could I join the club? 

I was able to get a ZOTAC GTX 1070 AMP! Edition (not the AMP! Extreme) last week.

My only problem seems similar to bogmali's screenshot where GPU-Z doesn't detect my fan's speed, otherwise this card is a beast (even though my CPU is probably limiting it's full potential).


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> Hey guys, could I join the club?
> 
> I was able to get a ZOTAC GTX 1070 AMP! Edition (not the AMP! Extreme) last week.
> 
> My only problem seems similar to bogmali's screenshot where GPU-Z doesn't detect my fan's speed, otherwise this card is a beast (even though my CPU is probably limiting it's full potential).



Welcome to the club! 

Hmm, don't know about that fan speed detection problem, you could post it in the GPU-Z thread.

Good to know that you are satisfied with it!
I can say the same 

I got an i5 as well by the way.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> Hey guys, could I join the club?
> 
> I was able to get a ZOTAC GTX 1070 AMP! Edition (not the AMP! Extreme) last week.
> 
> My only problem seems similar to bogmali's screenshot where GPU-Z doesn't detect my fan's speed, otherwise this card is a beast (even though my CPU is probably limiting it's full potential).


It might be due to the fact that the fans only start spinning when they reach certain temperature, most of the newish cards have that feature. Might actually check if they are spinning.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> It might be due to the fact that the fans only start spinning when they reach certain temperature



Was thinking that as well, I use MSI afterburner and created a fan profile, my fans spin at around 1000rpm when idle, it's cool and quiet.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Hmm, don't know about that fan speed detection problem, you could post it in the GPU-Z thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome.  I'll let W1zzard know about it on the GPU-Z threads, but first I'll try what gdallsk mentioned below when I get home...



gdallsk said:


> It might be due to the fact that the fans only start spinning when they reach certain temperature, most of the newish cards have that feature. Might actually check if they are spinning.



Yeah, I'll put load into the card then check it out. I just realized that whenever I was checking GPU-Z (latest version, I might add) I wasn't really putting any stress on it so that's something I'll test later.

I really do love this card though, I can max out Fallout 4, DOOM (2016) and BioShock Infinite (yes, I know it's old) with it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  I'll let W1zzard know about it on the GPU-Z threads, but first I'll try what gdallsk mentioned below when I get home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I dont use a custom fan profile, my fans start to spin at around 50 degrees.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> If I dont use a custom fan profile, my fans start to spin at around 50 degrees.



This makes a lot of sense. My idling is usually around 44C to 45C. So if this is the case with my ZOTAC, the fans should kick in around 50C and then I'll see it drop (or rise , depending on how heavy the load is).


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> I really do love this card though, I can max out Fallout 4



I'm getting a black screen when I start Fallout 4, have to reset my PC.
You don't have that problem?


----------



## R00kie (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> This makes a lot of sense. My idling is usually around 44C to 45C. So if this is the case with my ZOTAC, the fans should kick in around 50C and then I'll see it drop (or rise , depending on how heavy the load is).


My GTX 970's would only spin up the fans when they reached 60C, but they were ridiculously loud during load, so you could definitely tell the difference


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I'm getting a black screen when I start Fallout 4, have to reset my PC.
> You don't have that problem?



Fortunately I don't have this problem.  I'm running on the latest WHQL driver off the NVIDIA website with all-stock settings in the Control Panel.

I just (1) launched Fallout 4, (2) had the launcher detect my video card and give me an error (it can't identify it) then (3) just hit the Ultra preset and (4) edit it manually so that HBAO+ and Godrays were really set it on their highest. I had multiple sessions on the same day without restarting so I'm not really sure what else I can suggest for you dude.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> Fortunately I don't have this problem.  I'm running on the latest WHQL driver off the NVIDIA website with all-stock settings in the Control Panel.
> 
> I just (1) launched Fallout 4, (2) had the launcher detect my video card and give me an error (it can't identify it) then (3) just hit the Ultra preset and (4) edit it manually so that HBAO+ and Godrays were really set it on their highest. I had multiple sessions on the same day without restarting so I'm not really sure what else I can suggest for you dude.






 

I also got the error about the videocard detection, after that I get this screen, then I clicked "EXIT" and used Geforce Experience optimal settings, restarted and once I click on PLAY I'm getting a black screen, I verified the files of the games in steam 2x and all seems good to go, but no... Just checked the drivers, using the latest version.

I might try to reinstall/ re- download the game then.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 76276
> 
> I also got the error about the videocard detection, after that I get this screen, then I clicked "EXIT" and used Geforce Experience optimal settings, restarted and once I click on PLAY I'm getting a black screen, I verified the files of the games in steam 2x and all seems good to go, but no... Just checked the drivers, using the latest version.
> 
> I might try to reinstall/ re- download the game then.



Do you think Geforce Experience is getting in the way? I usually don't install that, but I'm thinking of installing it now so I can record my gameplay without any problems.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> Do you think Geforce Experience is getting in the way? I usually don't install that, but I'm thinking of installing it now so I can record my gameplay without any problems.



I'm re-downloading the game now and deleted the settings folder.
Once done, I will try to start the game first without using GFE settings.

Hope it works this way.


----------



## D007 (Jul 4, 2016)

She's been pretty steady so far. Beast mode. GTX 1080 FTW.
Used the standards we use in the benchmark threads. 1080p, Ultra settings.
Also redownloading so many old games and redoing them in 4k.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 4, 2016)

D007 said:


> She's been pretty steady so far. Beast mode. GTX 1080 FTW.
> Used the standards we use in the benchmark threads. 1080p, Ultra settings.
> Also redownloading so many old games and redoing them in 4k.


How are the temps on that beastie?


----------



## D007 (Jul 4, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> How are the temps on that beastie?


Waaaay lower than anything I've seen, since before the 8800 series.
I don't see 70c. I set an aggressive air profile in MSI afterburner, ramped up the overclock and maxed the power target.
Temps are impressively low. No throttling at all.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 4, 2016)

D007 said:


> Waaaay lower than anything I've seen, since before the 8800 series.
> I don't see 70c. I set an aggressive air profile in MSI afterburner, ramped up the overclock and maxed the power target.
> Temps are impressively low. No throttling at all.


I guess you're using headphones, I know these fans are notoriously loud, or is it not in your case?


----------



## D007 (Jul 4, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> I guess you're using headphones, I know these fans are notoriously loud, or is it not in your case?


Well, It's the FTW with the ACX 3.0 cooling. It's very quiet actually. Much quieter than my 980 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 4, 2016)

BTW guys, I'd like to let you know that the ZOTAC GTX 1070 AMP and AMP Extreme variants have *2x8-pin* PCI-E connectors, unlike the *1x6-pin* + *1x8-pin* of the MSIs and other non-reference cards. I'm going to try and overclock later when I get home, but what clocks should I expect with this config?

Remember though, I don't think my gains would be good since I'm stuck with a i5-3470 at stock.


----------



## djrabes (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi all, 

Bought all my PC parts and got a GTX 1070 FE. So you could say I'm in the club?  Waiting for my motherboard to arrive and I'll be able to build the beast.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

djrabes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought all my PC parts and got a GTX 1070 FE. So you could say I'm in the club?  Waiting for my motherboard to arrive and I'll be able to build the beast.



Welcome to the club! 

Did you go with Skylake?


----------



## djrabes (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Did you go with Skylake?



Yeah. Went with a 6700K


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 4, 2016)

Aww yiss.

You bastards are right.  Looks like my ZOTAC's fan kicks in at 60°C.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> Aww yiss.
> 
> You bastards are right.  Looks like my ZOTAC's fan kicks in at 60°C.
> 
> View attachment 76287



If you want it to run cool all the time, use MSI afterburner and create a fan profile.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 4, 2016)

D007 said:


> Well, It's the FTW with the ACX 3.0 cooling. It's very quiet actually. Much quieter than my 980 if I recall correctly.


My 970's sounded like harrier jet engines ready to take off


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I'm getting a black screen when I start Fallout 4, have to reset my PC.
> You don't have that problem?


My game just crashes to desktop after anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour. Nothing in the error log, just instant desktop. Seems as if many others are having the issue as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

erocker said:


> My game just crashes to desktop after anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour. Nothing in the error log, just instant desktop. Seems as if many others are having the issue as well.



I have sent a message to nvidia (will probably not do much) and have a discussion thread on steam running.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> If you want it to run cool all the time, use MSI afterburner and create a fan profile.



Thanks for the suggestion, but I probably won't and just keep it bone stock for now. I'll do some preliminary tests since apparently the ZOTAC may be able to clock high due to the 2x8-pins, but aside from that I'll keep the fans running as they are.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 76276
> 
> I also got the error about the videocard detection, after that I get this screen, then I clicked "EXIT" and used Geforce Experience optimal settings, restarted and once I click on PLAY I'm getting a black screen, I verified the files of the games in steam 2x and all seems good to go, but no... Just checked the drivers, using the latest version.
> 
> I might try to reinstall/ re- download the game then.







nice meme.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> nice meme.



And then I click on PLAY and I get a black screen aaaand NOTHING happening, alt+tab, ctrl+alt+del not working, nothing.
Have to reset my PC.

I never played FO4 yet on this PC


----------



## R00kie (Jul 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> And then I click on PLAY and I get a black screen aaaand NOTHING happening, alt+tab, ctrl+alt+del not working, nothing.
> Have to reset my PC.
> 
> I never played FO4 yet on this PC


This game is aggravating as hell...
I've clocked 4 hours on it since I bought it when it came out, but that was mainly me battling with the frickin settings pane. Tried it again today, since you guys reminded me, still the same piece of crap...
It's still switching between borderless and windowed, you untick everything, the resolutions disappear, Vsync is still on in-game, even though I turned it off specifically, framerate is still capped, even though I unlocked it in the game config file, and done it numerous times before launching.
I mean, don't get me wrong, I loved fallout 3, completed it numerous times along with the DLC's, New Vegas was frickin chore, and this is just on another level of retardation...
Alright, I got it off my chest, I shall get on with my boring life...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



Seeing you are running 2 GTX970s now, what will it be?

2 GTX1070s sli?
Or 1 GTX1080?


----------



## djrabes (Jul 6, 2016)

3 more days  It's just looking at me in its box waiting for me to unseal it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Seeing you are running 2 GTX970s now, what will it be?
> 
> 2 GTX1070s sli?
> Or 1 GTX1080?




I'll be moving to a single 1080 if not a 1070 and overclocking the balls off it.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 6, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'll be moving to a single 1080 if not a 1070 and overclocking the balls off it.


best decision evarr!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2016)

On a side note - 6 cores each running at 4.6Ghz - I hope it wont be bottlenecked


----------



## ERazer (Jul 6, 2016)

will post my 1080 when i get home  it really makes my acer predator 34 shine


----------



## ERazer (Jul 7, 2016)

there yeah go  it also shows my GPU is getting bottleneck by the CPU but i just cant let go of old sandy

Ultrawide monitor and my old 1080 both with gsync for comparison


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 7, 2016)

Going to be getting either the 1070 Gigabyte G1, or the MSI Gaming NonX 1070 within the next couple months hopefully. I need an upgrade bad. I am putting my first Witcher 3 play through off till i get it, and after watching some Battlefield 1 closed alpha today, I need a GPU upgrade for sure for that game. I want to upgrade before that comes out.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 7, 2016)

cheapest aib so far i found in our area is 488 usd to 1070 (Palit GTX 1070 Jetstream), would probably get it or the Super Jetstream


----------



## D007 (Jul 7, 2016)

Man this 1080 is beast.. Just wow.. Shadow of Mordor at true 4k, 3840x2160... It runs like butter... Ultra settings..


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm running FO4 ultra at a steady 60fps 1080p , but I wouldn't expect otherwise though.


----------



## z1tu (Jul 10, 2016)

Just joined, here's some numbers


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 10, 2016)

Joining the GTX 1000 series, Palit GTX 1070 Super Jetstream
(sorry for the terrible camera and need to clean up a bit)









My old GTX 660 OC













Might need to mesh the window panel, for better air intake


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 10, 2016)

Got the Gigabyte G1 several days ago so beautiful & amazing performance, may I join 

Here's one benchy I did for now.

Also I'm running Gigabyte's Xtreme overclocking software & the GPU is at 1999Mhz


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 10, 2016)

z1tu said:


> Just joined, here's some numbers





ViperXTR said:


> Joining the GTX 1000 series, Palit GTX 1070 Super Jetstream





Lionheart said:


> Got the Gigabyte G1 several days ago so beautiful & amazing performance, may I join



Welcome to the club!!


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 10, 2016)

ERazer said:


> there yeah go  it also shows my GPU is getting bottleneck by the CPU but i just cant let go of old sandy
> 
> Ultrawide monitor and my old 1080 both with gsync for comparison




Not really.

Turn off threaded optimization and try again.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5483024





*Ambient temp 25 degrees C*


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 11, 2016)

Palit's thundermaster is meh, can the RGB light be controlled using other utilities? afterburner even?


----------



## z1tu (Jul 12, 2016)

How much can you guys OC your 1070 core? I can't get mine past 2020 mhz but the memory oc's like a beast!


----------



## ERazer (Jul 12, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> Not really.
> 
> Turn off threaded optimization and try again.



hmm i'll check it tonight then again gaining 3-5 fps isn't much


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 12, 2016)

z1tu said:


> How much can you guys OC your 1070 core? I can't get mine past 2020 mhz but the memory oc's like a beast!



Mine clocks to 2012MHz in OC mode with the MSI Gaming App, I haven't overclocked manually, not have the need.


----------



## z1tu (Jul 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Mine clocks to 2012MHz in OC mode with the MSI Gaming App, I haven't overclocked manually, not have the need.


Meh, OC mode gives me only about 20+ mhz. I always like to give my GPU's the most OC I can especially with great cooling like this.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 12, 2016)

z1tu said:


> Meh, OC mode gives me only about 20+ mhz. I always like to give my GPU's the most OC I can especially with great cooling like this.



I'm already amazed that it runs over 2GHz lol


----------



## z1tu (Jul 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I'm already amazed that it runs over 2GHz lol


Have seen some get to 2100 in a few reviews, guess I wasn't lucky enough but I'm not that bummed out, it's a great card!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 12, 2016)

z1tu said:


> Have seen some get to 2100 in a few reviews, guess I wasn't lucky enough but I'm not that bummed out, it's a great card!



Yeah W1z got the same card I have MSI Gaming X 1070 to 2101 core and 2420 memory
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1070_Gaming_X/27.html

Yeah it's a great card, I'm playing all games with eye-candy at a steady 60fps 
No regrets here


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 12, 2016)

I got my MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X today so I can have more power for my gaming at 1440p@100~120hz.

But I noticed putting my card in OC mode the GPU goes anywhere from 1962mhz to 1999mhz depending on which program I use for monitoring 

When I was running the Valley Benchmark from Unigine it reported my GPU frequency to be 2012 mhz (I can upload picture if u don't believe me) and GPU-Z said 1974mhz but MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 4 said 1962mhz was max so what should I believe here?

Benchmark run was at 1080p@ExtremeHD


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone tried the Doom Vulkan patch yet?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> Anyone tried the Doom Vulkan patch yet?



Sadly don't own Doom the last one I tried was the BFG version back in the day and that one actually scared me even I have completed F.E.A.R.


----------



## z1tu (Jul 13, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I got my MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X today so I can have more power for my gaming at 1440p@100~120hz.
> 
> But I noticed putting my card in OC mode the GPU goes anywhere from 1962mhz to 1999mhz depending on which program I use for monitoring
> 
> ...


This is how nvidia boost 3.0 works, it will give your card juice based on usage and temps and something else I can't remember.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I got my MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X today so I can have more power for my gaming at 1440p@100~120hz.
> 
> But I noticed putting my card in OC mode the GPU goes anywhere from 1962mhz to 1999mhz depending on which program I use for monitoring
> 
> ...



Thats strange, mine clocks all the way to 2012MHz core in oc mode.
What are your temps during benchmarking?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 13, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Sadly don't own Doom the last one I tried was the BFG version back in the day and that one actually scared me even I have completed F.E.A.R.


AMD cards got massive gains from Vulkan from what ive seen while Pascal are mixed results, some have big gains while others are same performance, i don't have the game as well and it seems that the Doom demo doesn't have the same update (and that RX 480 coming dangerously close to the 1070 heh)

Also tried to at around 100Mhz on the offset of the GPU clock on my Super Jetstream, runs at ~1950Mhz before and ~2000-2010 ish this time.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Thats strange, mine clocks all the way to 2012MHz core in oc mode.
> What are your temps during benchmarking?
> 
> View attachment 76829



Mine takes fresh air in through a dust filter but I think might hit my 600watt PSU limit or motherboard bcs I can do like 20mins or more 2125mhz gpu boost but then after that it randomly crashes from time and time again and I never hit 70c which is amazing by the way and rasing the power limit in MSI AB does nuth for me.

Right now I can do Core +130 and Memory +300 stable doing Valley Benchmark, but I can do GPU-Z Rendering at Core +150 Memory +300/325 for over 20mins+ but Valley crashes at GPU boost over 2100mhz.

Another run with +130/300 with max temp around 69c:





Sry forgot max at memory luck for me i didn't close GPU-Z always have it running


----------



## arbiter (Jul 13, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> AMD cards got massive gains from Vulkan from what ive seen while Pascal are mixed results, some have big gains while others are same performance, i don't have the game as well and it seems that the Doom demo doesn't have the same update (and that RX 480 coming dangerously close to the 1070 heh)


in my testing i see a good 20-25% loss on a gtx1080 using vulkcan.

i am seeing 2075-2126mhz on my gtx1080

+150mhz gpu, +500 memory.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 13, 2016)

arbiter said:


> in my testing i see a good 20-25% loss on a gtx1080 using vulkcan.
> 
> i am seeing 2075-2126mhz on my gtx1080
> 
> +150mhz gpu, +500 memory.



Ouch, at what resolution?


----------



## arbiter (Jul 13, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> Ouch, at what resolution?


1440p everything at ultra/nightmare. using same spot in the game for checking, it runs 135fps in opengl, vulkan it was only around 100-105. gap grew some when turned TSSAA on which seems to gave me an fps boost.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2016)

OC and bench will come later ... (didn't want to do it ... had to do it ... grhhhh  )
 

oh well i join the club then


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh well i join the club then



Welcome to the club @GreiverBlade


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2016)

@stock, sustained boost 1961mhz (66° Valley 71° Heaven)
 

Heavensward incoming.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> @stock, sustained boost 1961mhz (66° Valley 71° Heaven)
> View attachment 76840 View attachment 76839
> 
> Heavensward incoming.



Your score is a bit better than mine 3785, my gpu core clock was at 2012MHz, you got an OC'd i5 that might be the difference.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Your score is a bit better than mine 3785, my gpu core clock was at 2012MHz, you got an OC'd i5 that might be the difference.


probably altho the CPU doesn't play much in Uni benchies (except for minimal FPS)

oh boy ... that's some weird result on my side  still stock no App OC


P4-630 said:


> @GreiverBlade
> 
> Using MSI Gaming App OC mode.
> I could even get a higher score if I would overclock manually.
> ...


 




ok... another "hate but love" case ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> @stock, sustained boost 1961mhz (66° Valley 71° Heaven)
> View attachment 76840 View attachment 76839
> 
> Heavensward incoming.



is ur i5 skylake running stock clocks?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> is ur i5 skylake running stock clocks?


nope but as i already said : CPU OC play near nothing in benchmarks of that kind  (retail game is another story   )

ROTTR all to the max DX12 :


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 13, 2016)

I received happy news that my 2x Asus GTX 1080 Strix cards have been shipped. ETA in few days.  

Has anyone seen Asus ROG HB SLi bridge, or heard any news about it? I need one with 3 slots in between for my R5E, and I absolutely don't want green NVIDIA one.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 13, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> I'll be ordering one in a week. Can't wait to join



Just ordered my 1070 today.  Unfortunately Newegg Canada uses slow ass ground shipping. It'll be a while before I get it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> Just ordered my 1070 today.  Unfortunately Newegg Canada uses slow ass ground shipping. It'll be a while before I get it.



that's sad man, I got my MSI GTX 970 Gaming X delievered for Free to the nearest GLS Shop that's like a throwing a rock


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> probably altho the CPU doesn't play much in Uni benchies (except for minimal FPS)
> 
> oh boy ... that's some weird result on my side  still stock no App OC



I see you are on windows 10, I'm on 8.1, would that make that difference in scores we have?


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 13, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> that's sad man, I got my MSI GTX 970 Gaming X delievered for Free to the nearest GLS Shop that's like a throwing a rock



 I just checked, it's shipping from CA, USA, I live on the east coast of Canada.. welp.. MIGHT be here by the end of next week..


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> I just checked, it's shipping from CA, USA, I live on the east coast of Canada.. welp.. MIGHT be here by the end of next week..



Well I hope it will be so u can get ur hans on ur GTX 1070 just don't rip the box bcs u r excited wait until it's plugged in then enjoy


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> I just checked, it's shipping from CA, USA, I live on the east coast of Canada.. welp.. MIGHT be here by the end of next week..



So you'll have to use your GTX670 just a little longer, better than intel igpu though


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I see you are on windows 10, I'm on 8.1, would that make that difference in scores we have?


i don't think so ... at last not for the difference accounted (for instance between 8.1 and 10 my benchmark scores didn't change that much on my 980 +/- 10 to  40pts at most for FFXIVHW) 



LightningJR said:


> I just checked, it's shipping from CA, USA, I live on the east coast of Canada.. welp.. MIGHT be here by the end of next week..


ouch ... that's the only time i am glad to be Swiss as even the longest national shipping is overnight (i ordered my card yesterday and got it this morning ) 

the only times i had to wait was for shipping from aquatunning (5 to 6 days at max ) and 2 time from Netherland and US (1 ASUS giveaway for my 980 (R.I.P.) 5 days, 1 for my Shield Tablet replacement 2 week and a half, respectively)


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)

@GreiverBlade I'm still on the first GTX1070 driver (368.39), you are on the latest I guess, that could make the difference then.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> @GreiverBlade I'm still on the first GTX1070 driver (368.39), you are on the latest I guess, that could make the difference then.


ahhhh maybe that ... i use the 368.69 indeed (installed it only today tho  )

stock is enough, i won't bother to OC it


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> stock is enough, i won't bother to OC it



Same here


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 13, 2016)

Can any of you guys run the Doom Vulkan bench with updated drivers?  It'd be good to see it at TSAA (or no AA) at 1440p, max settings....


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> So you'll have to use your GTX670 just a little longer, better than intel igpu though



Actually I sold my 670 to my brother, I am using his 560ti until the 1070 comes.  Good thing I am not a huge gamer or ide be dying right now. D3 and DOTA2 works ok with the 560ti.


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Can any of you guys run the Doom Vulkan bench with updated drivers?  It'd be good to see it at TSAA (or no AA) at 1440p, max settings....


I need DOOM. Is it a on discount anywhere?


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 13, 2016)

erocker said:


> I need DOOM. Is it a on discount anywhere?


28.79€ @ Green Man Gaming. Don't forget to apply the JULY20 voucher code.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 13, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> Anyone tried the Doom Vulkan patch yet?


I've tried it, sadly not much improvement, and it crashes a lot.


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> probably altho the CPU doesn't play much in Uni benchies (except for minimal FPS)
> 
> oh boy ... that's some weird result on my side  still stock no App OC
> 
> ...


Is that at max OC or factory OC, what ~ 2ghz?

For comparison I get ~ 19130 @ 980ti factory OC 1405Mhz


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 14, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> I've tried it, sadly not much improvement, and it crashes a lot.


Pretty much mixed results all over the net, somehad gains some had just same performance some had minor loss, Doom needs to have some demo benchmark mode to have more consistent values.

Only tried the demo all ultra and nightmare, TSSAA, 1440p (through nvidia DSR) doing ~100FPS on 1070, lowest id had was around 75FPS when i let the enemies mob around me, several explosions and particle effects.
Sadly demo doesn't have the Vulkan patch in it, only OpenGL

Also, does DSR have some driver overhead?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> Is that at max OC or factory OC, what ~ 2ghz?
> 
> For comparison I get ~ 19130 @ 980ti factory OC 1405Mhz
> View attachment 76865


1556mhz factory OC

it's known that the 1070 is no upgrade for a 980Ti


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here are some GTX 1070 Sli benchmarks 

Will need to try the new Future mark at some stage...


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)

I do have noticed that the core and memory clockspeeds shoot up intermittently now and then while I'm just browsing the internet (not watching videos at that time).
Not a real big issue, but I just noticed it.


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I do have noticed that the core and memory clockspeeds shoot up intermittently now and then while I'm just browsing the internet (not watching videos at that time).
> Not a real big issue, but I just noticed it.
> 
> View attachment 77058


Hmm, haven't noticed mine do that and I do watch it closely from time to time


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)

Just playing GTA V with 26 degrees C ambient temp.
Hardware temps staying just below 50s


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Just playing GTA V with 26 degrees C ambient temp.
> Hardware temps staying just below 50s
> 
> View attachment 77060


Nice, about 30+ degrees ambient temps here


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)

z1tu said:


> Nice, about 30+ degrees ambient temps here



That sucks man! 
It should get cooler here in a few days.

But hey it's summertime, what can we do!

AC no option since I'm renting.


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> That sucks man!
> It should get cooler here in a few days.
> 
> But hey it's summertime, what can we do!
> ...


Yeah, no AC myself


----------



## R00kie (Jul 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Just playing GTA V with 26 degrees C ambient temp.
> Hardware temps staying just below 50s
> 
> View attachment 77060


wth, how.. 0_o
those are very close to my watercooled temperatures...


----------



## djrabes (Jul 19, 2016)

Can't find where Valley saves so had to use Paint  (also best way to upload pics here? )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 19, 2016)

djrabes said:


> (also best way to upload pics here? )


yep



djrabes said:


> Can't find where Valley saves so had to use Paint )


drive:/user/username/valley/screenshot (same for heaven) then convert from PNG or other extension to JPG with I.E.: Irfanview


----------



## djrabes (Jul 19, 2016)

Liking the results I'm getting. Forgot PC power plan was on Balanced! Better with High Performance now


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)

djrabes said:


> Forgot PC power plan was on Balanced! Better with High Performance now



I have noticed I can play my games on balanced, I don't notice any difference while in the game, I just have a steady 60fps in all my games.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)

@GreiverBlade have we seen your firestrike graphics score yet?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> This game is aggravating as hell...
> I've clocked 4 hours on it since I bought it when it came out, but that was mainly me battling with the frickin settings pane. Tried it again today, since you guys reminded me, still the same piece of crap...
> It's still switching between borderless and windowed, you untick everything, the resolutions disappear, Vsync is still on in-game, even though I turned it off specifically, framerate is still capped, even though I unlocked it in the game config file, and done it numerous times before launching.
> I mean, don't get me wrong, I loved fallout 3, completed it numerous times along with the DLC's, New Vegas was frickin chore, and this is just on another level of retardation...
> Alright, I got it off my chest, I shall get on with my boring life...



I got Fallout 4 working with borderless window now.


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I got Fallout 4 working with borderless window now.


Works full screen for me but the performance gains over my gtx 780 super jetstream are really disappointing.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)

z1tu said:


> Works full screen for me but the performance gains over my gtx 780 super jetstream are really disappointing.



Whats the fps difference?


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Whats the fps difference?


Don't know exact numbers now, all I know is, there are some areas which I was getting like 30 fps with the 780 and I'm still getting them but maybe a maximum difference of 8-9 fps.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)

z1tu said:


> Don't know exact numbers now, all I know is, there are some areas which I was getting like 30 fps with the 780 and I'm still getting them but maybe a maximum difference of 8-9 fps.



30fps? If you're gaming on 1080p you should be able to get 110~115fps with your 1070.
I only have played it for a short period but I was getting a steady 60fps sofar. (60Hz monitor)


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> 30fps? If you're gaming on 1080p you should be able to get 110~115fps with your 1070.
> I only have played it for a short period but I was getting a steady 60fps sofar. (60Hz monitor)


Gaming at 1080p, 120hz, I thought the same and the thought of having to reinstall the game makes me want to ignore it even more  There are only a few areas were I get 30fps though


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 19, 2016)

Which areas? I'm going to head to those places to see if I can replicate the FPS drop.

I'm seeing 105 FPS manually walking from Sanctuary Hills to Vault 95 (doing the companion quest for Cait). It's not higher probably due to my CPU being the bottleneck. The lowest I've seen it his was around 50 FPS and this was near Goodneighbor.


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> Which areas? I'm going to head to those places to see if I can replicate the FPS drop.
> 
> I'm seeing 105 FPS manually walking from Sanctuary Hills to Vault 95 (doing the companion quest for Cait). It's not higher probably due to my CPU being the bottleneck. The lowest I've seen it his was around 50 FPS and this was near Goodneighbor.


Around Corvega Assembly Plant, when looking at the forest but I can't remember now the exact location.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 19, 2016)

z1tu said:


> Around Corvega Assembly Plant, when looking at the forest but I can't remember now the exact location.



Yeah I'll head back up there in a bit. I remember when I had my HD 7870 XT (Tahiti LE), the FPS drop in that area was really noticeable.

EDIT: HD 7870 XT, not HD 7970


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2016)

I was going to WC my card but it's unbelievable how well this stock cooler works.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I got Fallout 4 working with borderless window now.



It doesn't fill my screen, leaving the desktop exposed, and switches to 800x600 for no reason, its friggin retarded...


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 19, 2016)

Finally got my 1080 (MSI Gaming X).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> @GreiverBlade have we seen your firestrike graphics score yet?


as if i would care about futuremark ... (usually i don't leave mark on bench ... thus i don't bench mark often  ) aka: meh?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 21, 2016)

Been testing Asus GTX 1080 Strix in SLi and single card config and I am not quite impressed with the cooler. I mean its OK, but definitely not great in terms of noise/cooling performance.
One card can be manually tweaked to run reasonably cool and quiet, but two resulted in ton of heat and very noisy fans even with underclocking. 
I decided to sell the other card to a friend and keep running one GTX 1080 Strix. I am sure even one will be good enough for a year or two. 
Don't get me wrong, SLi performance and functionality was great. I had no issues on any game I tried. I just don't think it was worth it to go all toaster & hair drier, and I don't want to go all the way to water cooling.


----------



## wolf (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a 1080 G1 gaming, can post up screenies later when I'm home again. Mixed feels about the card tho (mostly very positive)

I mean, it's an absolute beast, I game at 1440p and even so the card allows gratuitous amounts of DSR (and whatever specific games call it if they have the opition). It just slams anything i put in it's path. I had a 970 before it and a 670 before that and I was getting sick of half measures, this card is a MONSTER.

The bit I'm slightly unhappy with is the newly complicated overclocking and board power limits. This card only lets you set 108% target, but often I see the board power spike to 110-115%, easily seems to be the only thing holding back the core clock. Having said that these chips only seem to hit ~2.1ghz with one that bins really well, I usually however around 2025-2062 depending on the game, and that's with 0 voltage increase, as that only made it hit the board power limit faster. Also memory overclock is average, only stable at 10,900mhz which just about any other card seems to best. Again it's such a beast that neither of those are particularly bad, just new and weird.

On the whole the card has surpassed my expectations, I just don't 100% like all these limiters in place, bring back old school OC!

People at lans are quite impressed at my system on the whole as a result, it's an amazingly beastly build in an RVZ-01 and runs cool and quiet for the oc's in play. And a 450w gold PSU seems to do the trick no issue.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

My cards are going great guns.

However, one of my cards voltage is a little odd! 









Notice the difference in voltage?

This is with full load.

The first gpu-z shot is the primary display and the second one is the slave.

Before I water cooled them they were the other way around and their voltage value's would remain the same.

I'm just wondering if anybody else out there has a GTX 1070 with only .9930 default voltage?

Cheers.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> I'm just wondering if anybody else out there has a GTX 1070 with only .9930 default voltage?



Nope I don't have that, yeah that seems a bit odd, however if it works fine all the time I wouldn't worry about it.





It might not overclock as well as the other card.


----------



## basco (Jul 21, 2016)

would be interesting to see if your voltage has to do with asic quality?
but not supported in gpu-z till now.
did you try them independent? if yes how high was the max boost?
because both boost to 1923mhz?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 21, 2016)

Does DSR have overhead? or does it really render up to that resolution then downscale? In Witcher 3 getting 60FPS+ on 1440p (DSR) on my 1070 (all ultra except no hairworks, looks weird honestly on Geralt) and i thought the 1070 starts to go below 60FPS in Witcher 3 at 1440p


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My cards are going great guns.
> 
> ...



Do they have a different BIOS?


----------



## djrabes (Jul 21, 2016)

My card without any voltage changes, nothing. Was getting between 1900-2000MHz with GPU Boost 3.0. I love this Pascal architecture! Getting a 25% core clock boost from it's base clock of 1506MHz. Banging! My R9 380 MSI TwinFrozr VI would green screen when I overclocked it in Afterburner by like 100MHz. Very happy 1070 owner!

P.S. Founders Edition looks sexy as, but is tad loud. But shhhh


----------



## djrabes (Jul 21, 2016)

djrabes said:


> P.S. Founders Edition looks sexy as, but is tad loud. But shhhh


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 21, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> It might not overclock as well as the other card.



Its funny you say that, I think it overclocks better! When I was running SLI with the higher voltage card as the primary, they would not clock as good in tandem. The max core I was getting was about 2025Mhz. With the lower voltage card as primary I saw max clocks of 2088Mhz.



basco said:


> did you try them independent? if yes how high was the max boost?



No I didn't really get a chance to run them independently. Probably should have done that before I water cooled them. I suppose I was assuming they would both run with the same voltages...



P4-630 said:


> Do they have a different BIOS?



Not sure mate, good question. It seems they are running the same bios. I was actually thinking of flashing my slave cards bios with the primary cards bios to see if the core voltage would match up or remain the same.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 21, 2016)

djrabes said:


> Founders Edition looks sexy as, but is tad loud.


Mine was whisper quiet, the only thing i could hear were my hard drives.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Mine was whisper quiet, the only thing i could hear were my hard drives.



At idle you mean... 

Ok not that bad I see now:


----------



## R00kie (Jul 21, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> At idle you mean...


No xD


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My cards are going great guns.
> 
> ...



I have intermittently clock spikes while browsing the web (not even watching a video).


----------



## wolf (Jul 21, 2016)

The evidence


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2016)

I have updated google chrome today and haven't seen the clock spikes again the past hours sofar 

Edit: Whoops, shouldn't have posted that... Just a spike again... 

It seems it's not that often anymore somehow.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 22, 2016)

My 1080's idle core clock jumps to 1230 mhz instead of the regular 215 mhz whenever I extend the monitor to both my surround display and my TV. I searched online and saw most people are experiencing high idle clocks with multiple display mode when one or more of these displays' refresh rate is more than 60Hz, which is not the case here, all my displays are 60Hz and I have done no overclocking! Anyone else is having the same issue? Any idea about the cause and how to fix it?


----------



## R00kie (Jul 22, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> My 1080's idle core clock jumps to 1230 mhz instead of the regular 215 mhz whenever I extend the monitor to both my surround display and my TV. I searched online and saw most people are experiencing high idle clocks with multiple display mode when one or more of these displays' refresh rate is more than 60Hz, which is not the case here, all my displays are 60Hz and I have done no overclocking! Anyone else is having the same issue? Any idea about the cause and how to fix it?


Ive got 3 monitors plugged in and get the same, but in my case its not really an issue as im water cooled. There is a way to disable this using nvidia inspector by forcing idle clocks whenever there is no 3D load on the card. I'll get home first to get some screenies, wont be long. I'll either update here or reply, whichever comes first.


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2016)

My founder's edition is totally quiet... Generally speaking. Fan at 100% it's by far the quietest reference cooler I've ever used.


----------



## z1tu (Jul 22, 2016)

erocker said:


> My founder's edition is totally quiet... Generally speaking. Fan at 100% it's by far the quietest reference cooler I've ever used.


You don't want to know how loud the g1 gaming fan gets at 100%  But then again, it wouldn't even get close to 100% as that would mean around 4300 rpm


----------



## R00kie (Jul 22, 2016)

@avatar_raq 





Right click the 'Show overclocking' button in inspector and pick 'Multi-Display Power Saver'





Here you need to pick your GPU, and you can also pick apps that can bypass the clock restriction, just right click on the 'Full 3D Applications' window.
Hope this helps.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

@puma99dk| I see you got the same card as me, do you have these intermittent clock spikes while just browsing the internet?
If not it might be the driver, since I'm still on the first Pascal GTX1070 driver.
I had installed the latest driver to try, didn't check the clock spikes but it had lowered my 3DMark scores a bit and my GPU core clock was somehow lower in MSI Gaming App OC mode.
My BIOS version is 86.04.1E.00.41

And is your IO matte black as shown on the MSI website or does your card have a silver colored IO as mine?


----------



## ErnieBall (Jul 23, 2016)

Hey guys, joined the club today with my new Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix.
Here is some first benchmarks (fan profile is default, since i prefer quiet over extreme cool)


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> And is your IO matte black as shown on the MSI website or does your card have a silver colored IO as mine?



The only place I saw a black bracket is in MSI marketing pictures. All the 1080s and 1070s gaming X I saw in person, including mine, and AFAIK the ones the reviewers and youtubers got, have a regular silver bracket.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> The only place I saw a black bracket is in MSI marketing pictures. All the 1080s and 1070s gaming X I saw in person, including mine, and AFAIK the ones the reviewers and youtubers got, have a regular silver bracket.



Yeah, I had preferred the matte black one though but


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 23, 2016)

Is there a way to customize the side LED on the gaming X model without the terrible MSI gaming app? Or at least make the card retain the color after the app is closed so that I do not have to always run it in the background? This is soooo stupid and no reviewer mentioned it AFAIK, they only say the side LED is RGB. I flashed the OC mode bios to get rid of the app, but the LED color...Sigh.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> Is there a way to customize the side LED on the gaming X model without the terrible MSI gaming app? Or at least make the card retain the color after the app is closed so that I do not have to always run it in the background? This is soooo stupid and no reviewer mentioned it AFAIK, they only say the side LED is RGB. I flashed the OC mode bios to get rid of the app, but the LED color...Sigh.



I have installed the app and tried, but it gave me an error, I think you need an MSI motherboard for it, for some reason to get it working, which I don't have.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I have installed the app and tried, but it gave me an error, I think you need an MSI motherboard for it, for some reason to get it working, which I don't have.


It does work for me, but its window is so big on my surround setup (with custom DPI scaling akin to the old method of windows 8.1) and I have an ASUS motherboard. Still it is frustrating to lose the LED settings when the stupid app is closed. Why don't MSI incorporate the LED control in Afterburner the way EVGA did with FTW LEDs and Precision XOC is beyond me.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> It does work for me, but its window is so big on my surround setup (with custom DPI scaling akin to the old method of windows 8.1) and I have an ASUS motherboard. Still it is frustrating to lose the LED settings when the stupid app is closed. Why don't MSI incorporate the LED control in Afterburner the way EVGA did with FTW LEDs and Precision XOC.



Well I got some error pop up with "something something, not supported" 

Oh well, it's red as default color and I've got an Asus motherboard with red leds as well, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well I got some error pop up with "something something, not supported"
> 
> Oh well, it's red as default color and I've got an Asus motherboard with red leds as well, so I'm ok with it.


Red is default on the side LEDs on your card? Are you sure? The word (MSI) on mine is white by default and I all I wanna do is keep it at red!!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> Red is default on the side LEDs on your card? Are you sure? The word (MSI) on mine is white by default and I all I wanna do is keep it at red!!



Oh right yeah that's white, I meant the red lighting around the fan


----------



## ErnieBall (Jul 23, 2016)

It resets the led settings when you close the app? Thats so stupid!
If you have Geforce Experience installed you could check my rig>LED visualizer if it works for your card. I used that for my 980 gaming 4g which didnt have rgb leds


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> @puma99dk| I see you got the same card as me, do you have these intermittent clock spikes while just browsing the internet?
> If not it might be the driver, since I'm still on the first Pascal GTX1070 driver.
> I had installed the latest driver to try, didn't check the clock spikes but it had lowered my 3DMark scores a bit and my GPU core clock was somehow lower in MSI Gaming App OC mode.
> My BIOS version is 86.04.1E.00.41
> ...



No i disabled "Use hardware acceleration when available" yrs ago in my Firefox now Waterfox bcs of either crashes or smth like this so only using cpu here.

I got the same bios version as u.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 23, 2016)

ErnieBall said:


> It resets the led settings when you close the app? Thats so stupid!
> If you have Geforce Experience installed you could check my rig>LED visualizer if it works for your card. I used that for my 980 gaming 4g which didnt have rgb leds


Just installed geforce experience and the LED settings in there have no actual effect on the card


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> No i disabled "Use hardware acceleration when available" yrs ago in my Firefox now Waterfox bcs of either crashes or smth like this so only using cpu here.
> 
> I got the same bios version as u.



Hmm, just checked, I already had that disabled... Weird.

I try update the driver once a new one is available then.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 24, 2016)

Just trying it out
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13544962?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2016)

Noticed with the latest drivers that OC mode in the MSI Gmaing App the core clock was reduced to 1999.5Mhz,
on the first GTX1070 driver, OC mode would give me a 2012MHz core.
So I was getting about 300 points lower score in FireStrike.

I did a system restore and I'm back to the first GTX1070 driver.


----------



## basco (Jul 25, 2016)

i cant believe that 12,5mhz gives a 300 points boost??
i think gpuboost 3.0 is fuzked
so you have 1 run at 70° you boost to 2000mhz and other with 75° and you go lower


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2016)

basco said:


> i cant believe that 12,5mhz gives a 300 points boost??
> i think gpuboost 3.0 is fuzked
> so you have 1 run at 70° you boost to 2000mhz and other with 75° and you go lower



My GPU temp isn't much higher than 60 degrees C on load in OC mode.

I have contacted nvidia about this as well.


----------



## basco (Jul 25, 2016)

kingpin himself told about the 980ti classified with gpu boost 2.0 that if you are serios about oc like hwbot(assuming you go for moarr points) that you should keep it under 50° for not throttling but you will not see this in afterburner because fluctuations are to quick for software.

and i am not talking bout temp target set higher-doesn't matter

overclocking is going to be more+more restricted


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2016)

basco said:


> kingpin himself told about the 980ti classified with gpu boost 2.0 that if you are serios about oc like hwbot(assuming you go for moarr points) that you should keep it under 50° for not throttling but you will not see this in afterburner because fluctuations are to quick for software.
> 
> and i am not talking bout temp target set higher-doesn't matter
> 
> overclocking is going to be more+more restricted



Well I'm sure it's not throttling at 60 degrees , normally the fans just start spinning at that temperature,
I have the fans spinning all the time.

Ended up installing the latest driver now because I wanted to play a game and it wouldn't startup since I have the system restored.
I used DDU, that might have messed with the system restore points somehow.

Too bad for my benchmark scores in OC mode with the MSI Gaming App.
Not sure yet how to OC manually with afterburner but I might give it a try sometime.

Edit: First GTX1070 driver with MSI Gaming App OC mode:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12610676?





Latest driver with MSI Gaming App OC mode:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13601011?




It's strange, it had a peak at 2012MHz but it went down to 1999.5MHz most of the time which gave me a lower result in the end.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2016)

Question, how do I overclock with afterburner 4.3.0 beta 4?

My current core clock is at 215MHz idle, I want it to set to 2012MHz max boost.
Do I just move the slider from 215MHz to 2012MHz and apply?
So the max boost will be 2012MHz?

With memory clock the same?
It idles at 405MHz, I want it to run at 2025, do I just move the slider to 2025MHz and apply?

Will the core clock stay at 2012MHz boost and the vram stay at 2025MHz once applied, I mean do they stay at boost speed?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ok, so I'm back to the 368.39 first gtx1070 driver.
Why?


With the latest driver I got image tearing/sloppy while scrolling a webpage in chrome, hardware acceleration was set to off, but I had to set it ON with any newer driver.
MSI Gaming App OC mode, when benchmarking with a newer driver installed the GPU did not maintain the max boost speed of 2012MHz, resulting in lower scores.
While playing games with newer driver installed the core clock stayed almost at highest boost clock all the time resulting in higher GPU temperatures, 10C+ higher GPU temp while gaming.
Now when I play a game with the 368.39 driver,
the boost core clock adjusts properly and runs only higher clocks when needed,
resulting in lower GPU temps overall.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 25, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Question, how do I overclock with afterburner 4.3.0 beta 4?
> 
> My current core clock is at 215MHz idle, I want it to set to 2012MHz max boost.
> Do I just move the slider from 215MHz to 2012MHz and apply?
> ...


No they do not. The value set in afterbutner applies an offset to the the boost clocks. In other words, the value you set in AB= Target boost clock (2012 mhz in your case) - the max boost clock you currently observe in games.
Personally I could only achieve +75 mhz on the core (using the official OC bios from MSI) and +500 mhz on memory. Playing the witcher 3 (blood & wine), I hardly see any performance gain, so it is not worth it IMO. In benchmarks, the OC gave me 3 more frames in Ashes of singularity and 301 extra points in fire strike. Most of the 1080s are already near their limits, which depending on your point of view, can be a good or a bad thing. The story may be different with the 1070. Try OCing and tell us. Good luck.
P.S. There is also an advanced OCing method in AB, accessed by pressing control+F. There is a guide for it on guru3d.com, although its english seems rough with many errors, for me at least. I tried the advanced method and did not yield any better OC! I am still limited with a maximum 1.09 v on the core, maybe I am missing something.


----------



## basco (Jul 26, 2016)

good guide:
https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pag...verclocking-guide-with-afterburner-4-3,1.html


----------



## newconroer (Jul 27, 2016)

For a while the overclock was not breaking 40c, though it is a little warm here at the moment. If I take the somewhat restrictive front panel off the case, and let the triple 140mm fans breathe more, it cuts three to four degrees. I guess I could also put the CPU under water and that would lower the ambient some.

No science to this overclock if any one is wondering, I simply made a complete guess as to what seemed a reasonable increase and gave it a shot. I suspect the memory can go higher, but in my experience memory overclocks do very little for real world performance.

So far at 1440p I haven't had an issue with framerates. I may just run this at stock clocks. 1911 stock boost seems good enough.

I don't know which Firestrike is the common test, so ask if you want one done.
I did the new Time Spy? and that was pretty cool.


----------



## ErnieBall (Jul 28, 2016)

newconroer said:


> For a while the overclock was not breaking 40c, though it is a little warm here at the moment. If I take the somewhat restrictive front panel off the case, and let the triple 140mm fans breathe more, it cuts three to four degrees. I guess I could also put the CPU under water and that would lower the ambient some.
> 
> No science to this overclock if any one is wondering, I simply made a complete guess as to what seemed a reasonable increase and gave it a shot. I suspect the memory can go higher, but in my experience memory overclocks do very little for real world performance.
> 
> ...



Holy shit, congrats on winning silicon lottery!

Edit: I see many FE cards hitting 2100 and more, seems like Nvidia did a great job binning the chips.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2016)

newconroer said:


> I don't know which Firestrike is the common test, so ask if you want one done.



Most people use the regular Fire Strike 1.1 test I think.
If you want you could do the extreme as well, but thats up to you 
Thanks for sharing the results!


----------



## newconroer (Jul 28, 2016)

ErnieBall said:


> Holy shit, congrats on winning silicon lottery!
> 
> Edit: I see many FE cards hitting 2100 and more, seems like Nvidia did a great job binning the chips.


Didn't they say that they weren't binning them, unless they were so poor they could only be used as 1070s?


----------



## ErnieBall (Jul 28, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Didn't they say that they weren't binning them, unless they were so poor they could only be used as 1070s?



It's just that a lot of FE cards seem to get higher clock speeds than most AIB cards.
Maybe i should just get my tinfoil hat off.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 28, 2016)

ErnieBall said:


> It's just that a lot of FE cards seem to get higher clock speeds than most AIB cards.
> Maybe i should just get my tinfoil hat off.



It would make sense.. happy to believe it to.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 30, 2016)

I guess im part of this club now @P4-630


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> I guess im part of this club now @P4-630



Welcome to the club @AthlonX2 ! 
Hope you have gotten a good price for your barely used RX480.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 30, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Welcome to the club @AthlonX2 !
> Hope you have gotten a good price for your barely used RX480.



I actually got full price for it 240 shipped!! surprised me.


----------



## F-Zero (Aug 3, 2016)

My Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming arrived today


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 3, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> My Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming arrived today
> View attachment 77566 View attachment 77567 View attachment 77568



Nice was one of the GTX 1070's I was looking at but bcs of stock I went with the more expensive MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X that requires a 6+8pin instead of this nice Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 that only requires a single 8pin.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 3, 2016)

Sadly, despite my new setup, I've spent most of my time playing on the EQ emulator, which runs the card at 530mhz core, and 300 something memory.. the temperature never changes from idle. 
By the time I get to really using the LCS, it will be winter and not needed.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 7, 2016)

hmm


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> hmm



Hmm, my card seems to be ok, no artifacting or errors seen yet...


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2016)

Not impressed with my 3d mark firestrike score with this driver.
I can't seem to get the 13915 anymore, not even when I use the first GTX1070 driver anymore, the core speed does not stay at 2012MHz anymore with MSI Gaming App OC mode, just one peak and then stays at 1999.5MHz. Oh well, it's just benchmarking.... Gaming works fine


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 7, 2016)

Mby Microsoft released a update just to annoy u to get ur ass up to Windows 10


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 9, 2016)

Can I join this club?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice was one of the GTX 1070's I was looking at but bcs of stock I went with the more expensive MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X that requires a 6+8pin instead of this nice Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 that only requires a single 8pin.


you should not regret  i've read a lot of mixed thought on the Giga G1 ... and i often see some who own it complaining about random things that happen, which don't happen to me and my actual card (well that and the other "countless" issues the 10XX  seems to have .... why i don't get them too is beyond me ... ) 6+8 is better for stability and OC

nonetheless it was also the 1st that was in my sight and i had to switch to a little cheaper MSI Armor OC type ... which i totally not regret, the only review i've read about was mostly positive, except for the single 8pin ... nope ... not enough  and the lack of backplate, but it has a rigid frontplate and a astonishingly perfect mat black PCB (well same as MSI Gaming X minus the 6pin and some component in the power-phase area... altho the solder point are there ... i wonder if i could mod that ... and get a fully functional Gaming X for 36chf less pfahahah (or loose a 478chf card in the process  )


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> altho the solder point are there ... i wonder if i could mod that ... and get a fully functional Gaming X for 36chf less pfahahah



Good luck with that! Don't forget to post a video or photos of the process


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Good luck with that! Don't forget to post a video or photos of the process


naaahhhh i am a little crazy ... only ... a LITTLE.... but not that much    aka: unless i win a 1070 or 1080 in a giveaway, i wont attempt to shorten or end brutally the life of my marvelous MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC  


thought .... soldering a 6pin on ... would tempt me hard ... ... ....... ......

ohhh i have to seek a 6pin ... now ...


----------



## TheOne (Aug 9, 2016)

Bought my 1070 back in June, it's just a standard reference version FE, just with Gigabyte branding, sadly I'm currently limited to 10.5in so it was FE or EVGA, and EVGA couldn't stay in stock, also I don't OC.

Driver 368.39

6-25-2016
Firestrike v1.1
Score: 17 798 (Graphic Test 1: 84.17 FPS | Graphic Test 2: 71.63 FPS)

Firestrike Extreme v1.1
Score: 8 282 (Graphic Test 1: 42.51 FPS | Graphic Test 2: 31.24 FPS)

Firestrike Ultra v1.1
Score: 4 081 (Graphic Test 1: 21.40 FPS | Graphic Test 2: 15.16 FPS)

SteamVR Performance Test: 11

Re-ran Firestrike today, GPU is about the same (17 752), but my CPU score has gotten lower (8 712 to 6 900).


----------



## xorbe (Aug 9, 2016)

I got a "used" 1080FE last week from a 4K user that went Pascal Titan.  It's not like way faster than my Maxwell Titan X, but it's less tdp and the latest gpu.  *shrug*  Stock gpu speeds, Heaven maxed out at 1920x1080: 110.8 FPS and then Valley maxed out: 107.5 FPS (not sure why so much higher than OP's screenshot) ah yes post 209 is a couple fps higher than mine okay my number is okay then.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2016)

xorbe said:


> I got a "used" 1080FE last week from a 4K user that went Pascal Titan.  It's not like way faster than my Maxwell Titan X, but it's less tdp and the latest gpu.  *shrug*  Stock gpu speeds, Heaven maxed out at 1920x1080: 110.8 FPS and then Valley maxed out: 107.5 FPS (not sure why so much higher than OP's screenshot) ah yes post 209 is a couple fps higher than mine okay my number is okay then.



You got an GTX1080 , I have a GTX1070.


----------



## xorbe (Aug 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> You got an GTX1080 , I have a GTX1070.



Overclocked?  If stock, that's kind of curious!  Wait, you aren't poster of post 209.  Wait, you're OP.  I was confused, haha.  My Maxwell Titan X throws down the exact same score as your 1070, about 90.4 fps stock.

Okay, here's +200/250  on my 1080 didn't spend a lot of time oc'ing, just gonna run stock anyway.  It's only a few fps more than stock.  [4790K@4.5 at the time.]


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2016)

xorbe said:


> Overclocked?  If stock, that's kind of curious!  Wait, you aren't poster of post 209.  Wait, you're OP.  I was confused, haha.  My Maxwell Titan X throws down the exact same score as your 1070, about 90.4 fps stock.
> 
> Okay, here's +200/250  on my 1080 didn't spend a lot of time oc'ing, just gonna run stock anyway.  It's only a few fps more than stock.  [4790K@4.5 at the time.]



I was using MSI Gaming App OC mode


----------



## xorbe (Aug 9, 2016)

Curiously I've tied for best minimum fps in Valley @ 46.0 fps, page 2 the poster with 116 fps avg also got 46.0 minimum.  His max is 15% higher though, must be that 6-core 15M cache cpu.


----------



## TheOne (Aug 9, 2016)

Restarted so I re-ran Firestrike.

Driver 368.39

8-9-2016
Firestrike v1.1
Score: 18 054 (Graphic Test 1: 85.74 FPS | Graphic Test 2: 72.38 FPS)

CPU is closer to where it was.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheOne said:


> Restarted so I re-ran Firestrike.
> 
> Driver 368.39
> 
> ...



I'm running 368.95 beta driver now, my score was better on 368.39.
Waiting for new driver, if it isn't much better, I might revert to 368.39.

Currently getting:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13995501?


----------



## Zero3606 (Aug 9, 2016)

I can finally post to the forum now that The Asus GTX 1080 STRIX has finally came in since the release of the 1080... I love the card from the jump and it performs quietly and cool. I haven't OC'd it yet but its suppose to hit 2 GHz no problem.

Have anyone else boughtthe STRIX?


----------



## TheOne (Aug 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I'm running 368.95 beta driver now, my score was better on 368.39.
> Waiting for new driver, if it isn't much better, I might revert to 368.39.
> 
> Currently getting:
> ...


Me too, I'm hoping along with the latency fix that it will include general improvements overall to Pascal and Fast Sync, I haven't noticed any latency issues myself, but I haven't checked.


----------



## xorbe (Aug 9, 2016)

TheOne said:


> I haven't noticed any latency issues myself, but I haven't checked.



Yeah I tried Doom, Crysis, BL:TPS, FC:BD, MC, and TF2 so far.  I didn't notice any problems using 368.95 hotfix so far.  Ignorance is bliss, if I don't see a problem, not gonna look under the hood with LatencyMon, heh.  I do use 'prefer max perf' and have the cpu min state at 100% when gaming though, I bet that saves a lot of headaches.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 10, 2016)

Witcher 3 Blood and Wine session on busy streets stressing both CPU and GPU, am i good?


----------



## F-Zero (Aug 10, 2016)

I tried overclocking my G1 and it went great ! I think i could get a little bit more out of her but no time right now
I don't get why my physics score is lower than usual. I usually get around 12800~ now barely 12000. Anyone got an idea ?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2016)

TheOne said:


> Me too, I'm hoping along with the latency fix that it will include general improvements overall to Pascal and Fast Sync, I haven't noticed any latency issues myself, but I haven't checked.



I also have noticed that the scrolling of webpages is much better with 368.39, at least in chrome, I have turned off hardware acceleration.
With any newer drivers the images on the webpages are tearing sometimes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I also have noticed that the scrolling of webpages is much better with 368.39, at least in chrome, I have turned off hardware acceleration.
> With any newer drivers the images on the webpages are tearing sometimes.


funny ... another issue that i don't have (368.81) and using Chrome with hardware acceleration on. Although since it's you ... i would not even insinuate that the issue is "PEBCAK" related  after all nvidia is notoriously known to have "Sh!tty" drivers (and more than "once in a while" )

i only got once a tearing issue ... on Skyrim ... i wonder why tho ... it also disapeared on later play  

PS: Fast Sync = garbage meant to be off by default ...


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> Witcher 3 Blood and Wine session on busy streets stressing both CPU and GPU, am i good?



Strange fan rpm on-off spikes you have.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> funny ... another issue that i don't have (368.81) and using Chrome with hardware acceleration on. Although since it's you ... i would not even insinuate that the issue is "PEBCAK" related  after all nvidia is notoriously known to have "Sh!tty" drivers (and more than "once in a while" )
> 
> i only got once a tearing issue ... on Skyrim ... i wonder why tho ... it also disapeared on later play
> 
> PS: Fast Sync = garbage meant to be off by default ...



Haven't tried fast sync yet.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Haven't tried fast sync yet.


don't ....

it's the root of all the issues with the 10XX series ... (that and users ... sometime .... or ... all the time ... )


----------



## TheOne (Aug 10, 2016)

xorbe said:


> I do use 'prefer max perf' and have the cpu min state at 100% when gaming though, I bet that saves a lot of headaches.


I thought about adjusting my power settings, but eh, it seems to be working right now.



ViperXTR said:


> Witcher 3 Blood and Wine session on busy streets stressing both CPU and GPU, am i good?



Looks a lot better than some, could be lower and more even.



P4-630 said:


> I also have noticed that the scrolling of webpages is much better with 368.39, at least in chrome, I have turned off hardware acceleration.
> With any newer drivers the images on the webpages are tearing sometimes.



Seems like they had this same problem a few drivers ago, but I think it was with Chrome and Steam.



GreiverBlade said:


> PS: Fast Sync = garbage meant to be off by default ...





P4-630 said:


> Haven't tried fast sync yet.





GreiverBlade said:


> don't ....
> 
> it's the root of all the issues with the 10XX series ... (that and users ... sometime .... or ... all the time ... )



It could use some improvements, seems better than Adaptive, also seems to me to work better with older titles than with newer ones. (Ex. Witcher 2 vs Witcher 3)

Hopefully the next driver will improve upon it, maybe why they've been holding off on Maxwell and lower getting the update, that or money.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2016)

TheOne said:


> It could use some improvements, seems better than Adaptive, also seems to me to work better with older titles than with newer ones. (Ex. Witcher 2 vs Witcher 3)
> 
> Hopefully the next driver will improve upon it


well, improvement would be welcome if it would work as intended i reckon.

since all the user that had issues, used it while me who had no issues at all since the 1st install (and 1st 10XX driver) don't use it and most on geforces forum reported FastSync be the root of all issues: it's a garbage for now ... (that, Gsync and Freesync .... never found a use for it .... altho unlike FastSync the 2 later are somewhat interesting albeit Gsync costing a premium )

i realise Vsync add a lot of latency and backpressure 



TheOne said:


> maybe why they've been holding off on Maxwell and lower getting the update, that or money.


well Pascal is no different than Maxwell in the end ... it pains me to say it but Pascal is Maxwell 1.5 (although i am still happy of my 1070 )



TheOne said:


> Seems like they had this same problem a few drivers ago, but I think it was with Chrome and Steam.


which make me wonder why i never had any issue, beside the one time with Skyrim, with any drivers since the beginning. (though i reckon my DPC Latency could be lower but still in the "green", 1500ish at max but not very often )


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 11, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> funny ... another issue that i don't have (368.81) and using Chrome with hardware acceleration on. Although since it's you ... i would not even insinuate that the issue is "PEBCAK" related  after all nvidia is notoriously known to have "Sh!tty" drivers (and more than "once in a while" )
> 
> i only got once a tearing issue ... on Skyrim ... i wonder why tho ... it also disapeared on later play
> 
> PS: Fast Sync = garbage meant to be off by default ...


I tried to use fastsync combined with rtss framelimiter and the weird stutter was minimized in Fallout 4



P4-630 said:


> Strange fan rpm on-off spikes you have.


It was just a short session of Witcher 3 in the market area, that's why fan was turning on and off and not completely at the stage where it needs to be at continuously spinning



TheOne said:


> Looks a lot better than some, could be lower and more even.


Yeah, ive seen others who has massive latency or spikes even on idle, i wonder if it's something else on their system that is causing it. Also the larger spikes in the end was during an alt+tab and screencap.

Also reinstalled GTA5, dunno might continue playing it soon, set on very high settings, my GPU usage were not being maximized that much (60FPS lock) at 1080p but CPU is getting hammered at 100% usage heh (causing framedrops). I wonder what settings are CPU bound that causing it to ramp that high


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> I tried to use fastsync combined with rtss framelimiter and the weird stutter was minimized in Fallout 4



well in Skyrim i use ENB limiter (to 59) but i never used FastSync... maybe i will give a shot (once my main rig is not on standby anymore ... HECK  day without it, because of a failed delivery of 3 meter tubing and bits, and i feel like a starved junkie without a fix ... even if i still have my Alpha ... )


----------



## TheOne (Aug 11, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> well, improvement would be welcome if it would work as intended i reckon.
> 
> since all the user that had issues, used it while me who had no issues at all since the 1st install (and 1st 10XX driver) don't use it and most on geforces forum reported FastSync be the root of all issues: it's a garbage for now ... (that, Gsync and Freesync .... never found a use for it .... altho unlike FastSync the 2 later are somewhat interesting albeit Gsync costing a premium )
> 
> ...



With Pascal's performance I don't think it matters even if it did turn out to be a shrink of Maxwell.

Also I think you can enable Fast Sync on Maxwell and lower GPU's using NV Inspector.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 11, 2016)

Ive always thought that Pascal is an enhanced Maxwell, but as long as it gets that performance, im all good. GCN was same anyway since the HD 7000 days with some enhancements


----------



## avatar_raq (Aug 16, 2016)

This overclocking guide might be helpful: Ultimate How to Overclock Pascal GPU Guide - GTX 1060, GTX 1070, GTX 1080, GTX Titan X. 
Did anyone notice any changes with the 372.54 driver? Any improvement in overclocking?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 16, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> This overclocking guide might be helpful: Ultimate How to Overclock Pascal GPU Guide - GTX 1060, GTX 1070, GTX 1080, GTX Titan X.
> Did anyone notice any changes with the 372.54 driver? Any improvement in overclocking?


not tried to OC much but the boost sustain stability seems to be better...

as i wrote here
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...72-54-whql-drivers.225050/page-2#post-3506954
1898mhz instead of 1775mhz, higher and more constant? i'll take that as an improvement


----------



## JalleR (Aug 19, 2016)

Bu Yeah.....  






Just got my ASUS GTX1080-G8 today  
4K gaming here I come  (my old 290@390X didn't do it well)


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2016)

JalleR said:


> 4K gaming here I come



I assume you already know you won't get 60fps @ 4k in the newer games.
You need a Titan X pascal or better for that.


----------



## slozomby (Aug 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> At idle you mean...
> 
> Ok not that bad I see now:



this chart confuses me. there are 40+ iterations of the 1080. they all arent 37dba at full load.


----------



## slozomby (Aug 19, 2016)

JalleR said:


> Bu Yeah.....
> 
> View attachment 78051
> 
> ...


odd my strix is 0rpm fan at idle.  is that the gputweak2 from the cd? not at home so cant check version number right now


----------



## JalleR (Aug 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I assume you already know you won't get 60fps @ 4k in the newer games.
> You need a Titan X pascal or better for that.



hmm GTA V 4K all very high no AA and advanced off 110FPS so that's FINE    I was expecting 70-80 with those settings



slozomby said:


> odd my strix is 0rpm fan at idle.  is that the gputweak2 from the cd? not at home so cant check version number right now



It is a Reference or FE design so maybe the feature is gone, can't adjust the light either...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2016)

Just ordered a MSi Gtx1070 Gaming X card today. Then this december im switches cases and changing my water cooling loop to some new stuff. Including a block for the new 1070.


----------



## horik (Aug 20, 2016)

Today i got my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX1070, had time for a few short benchmarks, the card is runing at stock speed.

With 368.81





With 372.54





The good news for me is that the CPU is not a bottleneck.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2016)

Just tried Valley with the 372.54 driver. Using MSI Gaming App OC mode.
Got a better score compared to the older drivers, the weird thing is my 3d mark firestrike score went down for some reason.


----------



## LightningJR (Aug 20, 2016)

horik said:


> The good news for me is that the CPU is not a bottleneck.


ha, pls, in Heaven benchmark it's not but wait until you play some AAA games, you'll be bottlenecked by that CPU for sure but you'll still get great FPS.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2016)

Amazing temps for my air cooled system when playing GTA V (summer, room temp 27 degrees C).


----------



## newconroer (Aug 29, 2016)

So ever since having the 1080 i've noticed that the RTSS /AFterburner overlay seems flakey and works when it feels like it. In windowed games it comes and goes meaning some days it's fine, others it won't show.
And in full screen programs, it rarely shows at all. Yet Fraps works fine.

Bit annoying really.


----------



## heky (Sep 3, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on a Gainward Phoenix Golden Sample 1070...so i guess i will be joining the club in a couple of days...


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 4, 2016)

Picked up a EVGA superclocked 1070 earlier today and was wondering what the consensus is on which overclocking utility to use? I downloaded Precision X OC just due to it being EVGA but i was unsure if Afterburner was still on top or not.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 4, 2016)

Darkleoco said:


> Picked up a EVGA superclocked 1070 earlier today and was wondering what the consensus is on which overclocking utility to use? I downloaded Precision X OC just due to it being EVGA but i was unsure if Afterburner was still on top or not.



They are both based on the same underlying thing. Rivatuner. Id use Precision X if i had an evga card.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 4, 2016)

Darkleoco said:


> Picked up a EVGA superclocked 1070 earlier today and was wondering what the consensus is on which overclocking utility to use? I downloaded Precision X OC just due to it being EVGA but i was unsure if Afterburner was still on top or not.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> They are both based on the same underlying thing. Rivatuner. Id use Precision X if i had an evga card.


Afterburner is still the reference no matter the brand ... i tested both, i can't bring myself to use Precision X even with a EVGA card  AFB is more mature, plus i had to use the Beta 4 from guru3d to enable voltage control, the official one from MSI did not show them (now on Beta 14, good they have a White Dragon Army skin now  )



newconroer said:


> So ever since having the 1080 i've noticed that the RTSS /AFterburner overlay seems flakey and works when it feels like it. In windowed games it comes and goes meaning some days it's fine, others it won't show.
> And in full screen programs, it rarely shows at all. Yet Fraps works fine.
> 
> Bit annoying really.


i don't install anymore the RTSS part of AFB, i use NZXT CAM Overlay now (well i have a Grid+ for my fans control so, why not )

dunno about RTSS but i know one thing in 64bit and/or DX12 no overlay work (except fraps maybe? did they update it? )



P4-630 said:


> Just tried Valley with the 372.54 driver. Using MSI Gaming App OC mode.
> Got a better score compared to the older drivers, the weird thing is my 3d mark firestrike score went down for some reason.
> View attachment 78074


inferior App OC ...is inferior ™   previous score on 368.39 was 3903 (at 1900ish stable boosting) new one on 372.70  @1700 core (2100 max boost 2065 stable)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> Afterburner is still the reference no matter the brand ... i tested both, i can't bring myself to use Precision X even with a EVGA card  AFB is more mature, plus i had to use the Beta 4 from guru3d to enable voltage control, the official one from MSI did not show them (now on Beta 14, good they have a White Dragon Army skin now  )
> 
> 
> i don't install anymore the RTSS part of AFB, i use NZXT CAM Overlay now (well i have a Grid+ for my fans control so, why not )
> ...



I don't try OCing higher than the msi gaming app OC mode clocks just to be safe.
I'm sure mine will clock higher as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok, I OC'd the memory a little higher, no use to go higher than 2012 on the core since I'm getting VRel and have the voltage at 100% in AB.

Remember my CPU runs at just 3.2GHz in multithread application.


----------



## avatar_raq (Sep 4, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> dunno about RTSS but i know one thing in 64bit and/or DX12 no overlay work (except fraps maybe? did they update it? )


Actually both EVGA PrecisionX OC and the newest MSI afterburner beta (4.3 beta 14) do support OSD in DX 12. Although I find the OSD of PrecisionX OC  glitchy sometimes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 4, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> Actually both EVGA PrecisionX OC and the newest MSI afterburner beta (4.3 beta 14) do support OSD in DX 12. Although I find the OSD of PrecisionX OC  glitchy sometimes.


just ... RTSS is separate, but Precision X and Afterburner are based on Rivatuner indeed, tho MSI has more experience with it, and i find EVGA a bit clunky at most ... i guess my favorite is still MSI's one (or rather the Beta 14 found on Guru3D )

tanks for the head up i will check it (although NZXT CAM Overlay does a fine job too )



P4-630 said:


> Remember my CPU runs at just 3.2GHz in multithread application.


not an excuse unigines benchies are not CPU bounds (or very little ) 
plus my CPU shows as 3.5ghz in the result while it's at 4.4 

as for the OC nothing beat a AFB OC ... i am glad the Armor wasn't bundled with MSI gaming app


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 5, 2016)

Does it make any difference if I OC my core any higher than 2012MHz?
During benchmarking the core drops just below 2000MHz and I'm getting perfcap reason VRel.
Temps are fine, just over 50s during benchmarking.

In AB I already have the power limit set to 126 and voltage +100%.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 5, 2016)

OC'd memory some more






 








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14642655?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 5, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Does it make any difference if I OC my core any higher than 2012MHz?
> During benchmarking the core drops just below 2000MHz and I'm getting perfcap reason VRel.
> Temps are fine, just over 50s during benchmarking.
> 
> In AB I already have the power limit set to 126 and voltage +100%.





P4-630 said:


> OC'd memory some more
> 
> View attachment 78528
> View attachment 78542
> ...


remember VRel is not an issue, just a logical limitation i get VRel at 1700 core and 2100 boost which make it drop to 2065, altho i am jealous that your power limit is 126 while mine is 108 but i guess it's due to the 2 phase and the 6pin less


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2016)

@AthlonX2 do you overclock your GTX1070?
Or do you feel it has enough horsepower already with everything you throw at it?

(I only OC when benchmarking, I only have a 1080p 60Hz monitor so I get my 60fps with no sweat at stock in gaming)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2016)

@P4-630 I run my FE with a +200 offset on the core with the power @112%. I dont clock the memory at all.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 8, 2016)

hi all, proud new owner of a EVGA GTX 1070 FTW here!!!! but need to ask...??? Which Nvidia drivers are the best for the 1070????
this is what i got from day 1 test in comparison with my old gtx 970


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 8, 2016)

jormungand said:


> View attachment 78594 hi all, proud new owner of a EVGA GTX 1070 FTW here!!!! but need to ask...??? Which Nvidia drivers are the best for the 1070????
> this is what i got from day 1 test in comparison with my old gtx 970


the latest do fine for me ...(372.70) compared to 1st driver set for 10xx line : day and night
also Valley benchmark 368.39 from 3903 to 4154 for 372.70 boost clock are more stable under the latest.

@P4-630 funny one https://uk.hardware.info/product/351486/msi-geforce-gtx-1070-armor-oc-8gb/testresults
if you look the detailed chart, the Armor is (at stock) most of the time just above the Gaming X


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> the latest do fine for me ...(372.70) compared to 1st driver set for 10xx line : day and night
> also Valley benchmark 368.39 from 3903 to 4154 for 372.70 boost clock are more stable under the latest.
> 
> @P4-630 funny one https://uk.hardware.info/product/351486/msi-geforce-gtx-1070-armor-oc-8gb/testresults
> if you look the detailed chart, the Armor is (at stock) most of the time just above the Gaming X



If I clock it at those speeds I did last time, I have no artifacting and it's still stable, could also run firestrike a few times.
During benchmarking my core just clocks down a little under 2000 50% of the benchrun (temps are fine, just VRel) and memory at 2415 seems to run fine.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> If I clock it at those speeds I did last time, I have no artifacting and it's still stable, could also run firestrike a few times.
> During benchmarking my core just clocks down a little under 2000 50% of the benchrun (temps are fine, just VRel) and memory at 2415 seems to run fine.


i was meaning both at stock (1582 for the Gaming X and 1556 for the Armor ...) weird isn't it ?

altho your recent result with your Gaming X tend to confirm that it need a slightly higher clock to reach a lower clocked Armor who also hold a higher boost stable (now i see 2064/2088/2100 with core clock values at 1700~) ... that's what i find weird ... usually the more expensive card should be better, but that's not the case.

i should add: you were right your memory clocks better (albeit being both Samsung) i can't go above 2405 without random hang up (altho got one run at 2515 but crashed right after score board just like my 980 )

i am less bothered for the 6pin, 2 phases less, max 108 PL and lack of backplate 


and again, NOPE your core clock is not at or a little under 2000... it's the boost clock   (i know ... nitpicking)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i was meaning both at stock (1582 for the Gaming X and 1556 for the Armor ...) weird isn't it ?
> 
> altho your recent result with your Gaming X tend to confirm that it need a slightly higher clock to reach a lower clocked Armor who also hold a higher boost stable (now i see 2064/2088/2100 with core clock values at 1700~) ... that's what i find weird ... usually the more expensive card should be better, but that's not the case.
> 
> ...



What is your TDP when overclocked while benchmarking?
I have the power limit set to 126 and during benchmarking it's about 82 or 85% max TDP.

I also don't understand why your minimum fps in valley is 23.6 fps, mine is 36.2fps minimum, we are using the same driver and there isn't much difference in our bench score.

Perhaps valley runs better on windows 8.1


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> What is your TDP when overclocked while benchmarking?
> I have the power limit set to 126 and during benchmarking it's about 82 or 85% max TDP.
> 
> I also don't understand why your minimum fps in valley is 23.6 fps, mine is 36.2fps minimum, we are using the same driver and there isn't much difference in our bench score.
> ...


i remember seeing 79-85% TDP minimum fps i don't know (furthermore i have it on SSD ...  )

although indeed from my score 4154 to yours 4171 there is not so much difference even with the lower minimal FPS  but my max FPS is 335.7 versus 182.2 .... another weird occurrence


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> furthermore i have it on SSD ...



Not that it would make much of a difference I think but I have valley and 3d mark/vantage on SSD as well, it's just loading a bit faster

BTW you dont have 3d mark?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Not that it would make much of a difference I think but I have valley and 3d mark/vantage on SSD as well, it's just loading a bit faster
> 
> BTW you dont have 3d mark?


SSD if you let run the bench in free mode for some time, it speed a bit up the loading between scene thus improving min fps by removing a lag between them 

3dmark ... no interest for the moment but i will check later


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> 3dmark ... no interest for the moment but i will check later



I bought it for 5 Euros or so on steam a while ago, keep an eye on it if you use steam.
I have seen it on sale several times.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I bought it for 5 Euros or so on steam a while ago, keep an eye on it if you use steam.
> I have seen it on sale several times.


bah ,,,, the free version can do it also ... i used it back then (and validated score alongside)


----------



## heky (Sep 14, 2016)

Sooooo...here is my GTX1070...just made some quick tests...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14836115?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2016)

heky said:


> Sooooo...here is my GTX1070...just made some quick tests...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14836115?



Which one did you buy exactly?


----------



## heky (Sep 14, 2016)

I bought the Gainward Phoenix Golden Sample, but flashed the GLH bios on it.

Edit: Just played around some more...http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14858144?


----------



## newconroer (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone else with a 1080, using MSI afterburner and RTSS for in-program overlay? Mine still has an issue, and only seems to work on a whim.


----------



## avatar_raq (Sep 16, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Anyone else with a 1080, using MSI afterburner and RTSS for in-program overlay? Mine still has an issue, and only seems to work on a whim.


Works OK here, except in Vulkan. Have you tried the latest beta? If yes, I suggest you report the issue in Guru3D's afterburner thread, it is a beta release after all and Unwinder must be looking to fix bugs before labeling it as a final version.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 17, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> Works OK here, except in Vulkan. Have you tried the latest beta? If yes, I suggest you report the issue in Guru3D's afterburner thread, it is a beta release after all and Unwinder must be looking to fix bugs before labeling it as a final version.



Seems to show up more in windowed mode, but in fullscreen, it's rare.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone else having these intermittent clock spikes when the GPU is idle?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2016)

nope ..


P4-630 said:


> Anyone else having these intermittent clock spikes when the GPU is idle?
> 
> View attachment 79012


i would rather see that on a Gigabyte or a ASUS than on a MSI (at last mine does not ) 





(initial spike is only because i alt tab'ed a game, otherwise flat 202.5mhz when i browse or idle )

wait ... 40% fan and 28° ... you do not like/use ZeroFrozr?   (well ... if the Gaming X has that feature ... )

i think i like my Armor more and more by the time passing ... no hefty premium, better behavior


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope ..
> 
> i would rather see that on a Gigabyte or a ASUS than on a MSI (at last mine does not )
> 
> ...



Yeah not sure whats causing it, besides that it's running fine btw.

I have hardware acceleration disabled in my webbrowsers and in office apps.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah not sure whats causing it, besides that it's running fine btw.
> 
> I have hardware acceleration disabled in my webbrowsers and in office apps.



Do you have Razer Synapse or Razer Sound running?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 20, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Do you have Razer Synapse or Razer Sound running?



No I don't have anything from Razer.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 24, 2016)

@GreiverBlade you ain't leavin me behind this time, buddy  look who showed up





New GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0, quite a step up from ol trusty GTX 750 Ti

Some 2560 x 1440 Valley action for y'all





I'm really impressed with EVGA's design this time around. Not so much on aesthetics, but build quality. The backplates have always been pretty nice but this time around even ACX cooled reference cards like mine get a very nice backplate. Sandwiched between a half-metal cooler, dense metal heatsink, aluminum full coverage baseplate and finally an aluminum backplate, the PCB exhibits *0 *flex. This is the first time a card has me worried that my motherboard will break before it does.

My desk is full of heavy things. My U2515H is heavy. My Filco with a Tex all-aluminum case weighs more than a typical laptop. And now this GTX 1070.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 1, 2016)

It's a shame these were voltage locked so conservatively. I got mine up to 2177 / 5500 (not really tuned the memory much), at only 120% power draw and +0mv
Makes you wonder though if a voltage unlock would really do any good. There is a point of diminishing returns with this kind of thing.

On the plus side, this is the first GPU in many years I have had significant real world gains from overclocking it.


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm surprised there aren't really any reviews out for Palit GTX 1080 super jetstream. Guess it's too similar to the gamerock ones. Anyway, got this card now for a week and I am super happy with it.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 1, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> I'm surprised there aren't really any reviews out for Palit GTX 1080 super jetstream. Guess it's too similar to the gamerock ones. Anyway, got this card now for a week and I am super happy with it.



Do you have a monitor capable of higher than 60hz? Does the cooling of the jetstream help in those situations? I am curious how the air coolers do on these cards. Even with the liquid cooling, the heat difference between 60fps/hz, 96 and 120 covers around 10-12c as the GPU usage goes from (varies by program) 30% up to 100%. You get the same scenario with going from 1080p > 1440p > 2160p. 120fps/2160p must be a nightmare on air cooling.

I don't think many reviewers properly talk about heat, power, voltage and GPU activity when playing at over 60fps/hz, and consumers end up buying products wondering why the temperatures are so different.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 1, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Do you have a monitor capable of higher than 60hz? Does the cooling of the jetstream help in those situations? I am curious how the air coolers do on these cards. Even with the liquid cooling, the heat difference between 60fps/hz, 96 and 120 covers around 10-12c as the GPU usage goes from (varies by program) 30% up to 100%. You get the same scenario with going from 1080p > 1440p > 2160p. 120fps/2160p must be a nightmare on air cooling.
> 
> I don't think many reviewers properly talk about heat, power, voltage and GPU activity when playing at over 60fps/hz, and consumers end up buying products wondering why the temperatures are so different.



Might have a difference for FE cards but with many semi-passive air cooled cards, the only difference is that the fan starts up sooner / spins faster and keeps the GPU core at what is essentially the maximum temperature that can be reached under most load scenarios (I still remember GCN 1.0 having a terrible time with FurMark, reaching temps that no other load scenario would match, but I don't think that's applicable anymore). And under 120 / 4K, well, the cooler isn't going to work any harder as the card is definitely at its performance ceiling and is going to struggle with that.

Reviewers do, however, use test benches and well-ventilated cases; this pisses me off as an ITX builder who buys air-cooled cards since it's not a very realistic result in just about all reasonably sized ITX cases.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2016)

did some heaven benchmarks and was kinda confused with this new 1070. stock I get 4398 which is almost double from my 970. I them OC the 1070 to 2100mhz core with voltage limit boosted up but my score actually dropped to 4143. any idea why this happened?


----------



## heky (Oct 2, 2016)

Have you put the power limit to maximum as well? If you have not and you just maxed the voltage, than you card is probably throttling because it is hitting the power limit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2016)

heky said:


> Have you put the power limit to maximum as well? If you have not and you just maxed the voltage, than you card is probably throttling because it is hitting the power limit.



yes power limit and temp limit are maxed out on the sliders


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 2, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Do you have a monitor capable of higher than 60hz? Does the cooling of the jetstream help in those situations? I am curious how the air coolers do on these cards. Even with the liquid cooling, the heat difference between 60fps/hz, 96 and 120 covers around 10-12c as the GPU usage goes from (varies by program) 30% up to 100%. You get the same scenario with going from 1080p > 1440p > 2160p. 120fps/2160p must be a nightmare on air cooling.
> 
> I don't think many reviewers properly talk about heat, power, voltage and GPU activity when playing at over 60fps/hz, and consumers end up buying products wondering why the temperatures are so different.



Sorry, I play on 1440p 60Hz, mostly with vsync or frame limiter on. Yesterday I hit max 69°C with avg 65°C on overwatch max settings  (w/ 100% render, 70 fps limit).


----------



## heky (Oct 2, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> yes power limit and temp limit are maxed out on the sliders



Keep GPU-Z running on the sensors tab while benching and see if there is a performance cap reason...than report back.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 7, 2016)

so i hear that some of the newer 1070s with micron GDDR5 chips are having issues?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> so i hear that some of the newer 1070s with micron GDDR5 chips are having issues?



A while ago yes, luckily mine has samsung chips, no problems here.


----------



## heky (Oct 7, 2016)

I have one with micron chips and apart from oc-ing a little less i have no problems.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2016)

heky said:


> I have one with micron chips and apart from oc-ing a little less i have no problems.



I see you flashed the vBIOS, what are you getting in Valley Extreme HD or 3dmark graphics score?


----------



## heky (Oct 7, 2016)

and this is 3dmark:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15296246?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2016)

heky said:


> View attachment 79776
> 
> and this is 3dmark:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15296246?




Sorry did not see that you already posted here! 

Thanks!


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2016)

New OC, tried to OC the core some more:


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2016)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15300177


----------



## newconroer (Oct 11, 2016)

So with no voltage increase and 120% power, I'm getting artifacts around 2176 on the core clock
2141 seems to be a safer position.

I wonder if the memory speed affects the stability of the core on newer GPUs?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 11, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Seems to show up more in windowed mode, but in fullscreen, it's rare.



Depends. Have you waited a bit?

I have my 'show OSD' button set on numpad / and whenever I press the button, especially when a game is in a load sequence or has just launched, it takes a while, up to 5-8 seconds for the OSD to come up. Most notably in DOTA 2 and TW3. Seems to vary wildly per game.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 12, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Depends. Have you waited a bit?
> 
> I have my 'show OSD' button set on numpad / and whenever I press the button, especially when a game is in a load sequence or has just launched, it takes a while, up to 5-8 seconds for the OSD to come up. Most notably in DOTA 2 and TW3. Seems to vary wildly per game.



I believe I resolved it by ticking the 64bit support feature in RTSS options. I haven't had a problem since.
Though you are right, some programs it takes a whle.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## newconroer (Oct 17, 2016)

Picked up on something more and more lately and it's bothering me.

Stock boost clocks for the FE cards is 1911/5006mhz.

When you start up a fullscreen program, load into a world etc, you get the aforementioned clocks. Then shortly after that 1911 turns into 1898. It seems to be (and this the only 'pattern') that as the % of GPU activity gets higher, say 60-70% it acts as a threshold and then the clocks fall to 1898mhz. This becomes the more consistent average speed that you experience. Yet there are times where the core goes as low as 1828mhz and again seemingly has no pattern except that the higher the % of GPU usage, the lower the clocks.

That was my initial observation.

Then I loaded up some games and realized that it wasn't necessarily the GPU %, it was more of whether the GPU was being taxed.

For example, if I look at the sky or the ground (which generally results in higher FPS as the GPU is technically working less [despite the GPU % being higher]) the clock pegs at it's maximum capability i.e. 1911mhz.

When I look straight ahead into a sand storm, with all the hardcore particles going and the framerate has dropped, the clocks start to diminish and bounce around.

I tested this with my overclock as well 2168/5537.
As soon as I look into a distance and /or the card is being taxed, it drops as far down as 2040-2050 range.


This is the opposite of what we'd expect with dynamic clocks where the less % of GPU activity and or the less stress on the card, the clock speed lowers itself intentionally as the higher clocks/performance is not needed to keep up the frame rate.

I tried compensating by using an increased power limit and then increased core voltage. It appeared to help allow the card to keep a more stable upper 1800s (i.e. 1898) though it eventually started dropping down again.

This wouldn't normally be an issue except the Pascal cards show really significant real world gains from overclocking as opposed to their ancestors. And even 100mhz can be a crucial 5fps between 55-60, or 91 and 96 etc.

I am struggling to understand why with a card that's not reaching it's thermal limits, that it would be downclocking instead of staying pegged.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

I got my Palit GTX1080 Game Rock working at 2070/5250mhz, powerlimit is at 110%, temps around 60-63 degrees and fanspeed around 60% in full load.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Picked up on something more and more lately and it's bothering me.
> 
> Stock boost clocks for the FE cards is 1911/5006mhz.
> 
> ...



My Evga Classified default clock is 1721MHz and boost should be1860MHZ but for some reason boost has always been 1987MHz constantly without drop, it doesn't matter if i play Games or stress the GPU with some stability test software it doesn't drop.

Without OC max boost and not drop.





4 days ago i have C'ed my GPU 2136MHz without touching voltages, but when playing Games or doing some stability test from 2136MHz it drops to 2126MHz.


----------



## Ungari (Oct 18, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Do you have a monitor capable of higher than 60hz? Does the cooling of the jetstream help in those situations? I am curious how the air coolers do on these cards. Even with the liquid cooling, the heat difference between 60fps/hz, 96 and 120 covers around 10-12c as the GPU usage goes from (varies by program) 30% up to 100%. You get the same scenario with going from 1080p > 1440p > 2160p. 120fps/2160p must be a nightmare on air cooling.
> 
> *I don't think many reviewers properly talk about heat, power, voltage and GPU activity when playing at over 60fps/hz, and consumers end up buying products wondering why the temperatures are so different.*



This is because so many reviewers are bought and paid for.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Liviu,


Knoxx29 said:


> My Evga Classified default clock is 1721MHz and boost should be1860MHZ but for some reason boost has always been 1987MHz constantly without drop, it doesn't matter if i play Games or stress the GPU with some stability test software it doesn't drop.
> 
> Without OC max boost and not drop.
> View attachment 80172
> ...



Yes this is the same thing for myself. My 24/7 type OC goes from 2152core down to 2139 - much like stock 1911 goes down to 1898. Your issue sounds as if it's not dynamically downclocking properly at stock clocks? Maybe it's all related, though it's certainly weird and really does affect performance.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Yes this is the same thing for myself. My 24/7 type OC goes from 2152core down to 2139 - much like stock 1911 goes down to 1898. Your issue sounds as if it's not dynamically downclocking properly at stock clocks? Maybe it's all related, though it's certainly weird and really does affect performance.



And in GPU-Z you probably see the blue graph VREL when it's clocking down, I have that with my GTX1070 as well.
I can OC the core but still getting a small drop when I see VREL in GPU-Z.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Your issue


Well it's something that it's happening almost to everyone, for me it's not an issue and if it's I can live with it, honestly i did OC for fun.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well it's something that it's happening almost to everyone, for me it's not an issue and if it's I can live with it, honestly i did OC for fun.



I mean the issue you describe, strange as it is (almost looks like a good thing with having a higher clock than supposed to?), is known about yes - bios issue right?



P4-630 said:


> And in GPU-Z you probably see the blue graph VREL when it's clocking down, I have that with my GTX1070 as well.
> I can OC the core but still getting a small drop when I see VREL in GPU-Z.



I am looking at GPU-Z now and the Afterburner graphs I can see a mixture of Util/Pwr/VRel at various states.
Maximum TDP has been 123.3%.
Maximum voltage has been 1.0750

After studying it while using 120% performance limit, it seems more stable than I had previously observed. As well as voltage.

Though not all games do this, I think the one I've been testing on is ..possibly poorly programmed, wasteful even - the TDP flops around from 70-90% constantly when nothing new is being drawn on screen or any movement taking place. There's also gaps in the frame latency where 1 fps change can result in 10ms difference.

Meanwhile Heaven/Valley peg the clocks as long as it can until there's a TDP/Voltage issue (usually more TDP related).


So all working as intended, just not ideal with the few games I was testing.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

newconroer said:


> mean the issue you describe, strange as it is (almost looks like a good thing with having a higher clock than supposed to?), is known about yes - bios issue right?


For me it's a good thing because while many are getting the effective boost 
(1860MHz ) i am getting some extra MHz.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> For me it's a good thing because while many are getting the effective boost
> (1860MHz ) i am getting some extra MHz.



Mine in GPU-Z says Boost 1772MHz @stock speed, when I play a game or benchmark the max boost I get is 1987MHz @stock speed.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Mine in GPU-Z says Boost 1772MHz @stock speed, when I play a game or benchmark the max boost I get is 1987MHz @stock speed.


It's your OC'ed?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My Evga Classified default clock is 1721MHz and boost should be1860MHZ but for some reason boost has always been 1987MHz constantly without drop, it doesn't matter if i play Games or stress the GPU with some stability test software it doesn't drop.
> 
> Without OC max boost and not drop.
> View attachment 80172
> ...


my 1070 Armor from MSI has a factory OC of 1556mhz and boost over 1979mhz with only the power limit at 108% (when GPU-Z say boost clock 1747 in the main tab   )

if i OC i can get up to 2120mhz (drop from 2188 max boost clock) with a mere 1750mhz base clock ) which is the max i could seek (proving unstable sometime), at 1706, which is more stable,  i get 2100 max and drop to 2088 stable



P4-630 said:


> Mine in GPU-Z says Boost 1772MHz @stock speed, when I play a game or benchmark the max boost I get is 1987MHz @stock speed.


oh that's fun so, in the end, the factory OC of the gaming X and Armor are the same (well more or less since mine say 1747 as i mentioned previously ) well "are the same" not really ... the baseclock is higher on the Gaming X, but i am surprised that it matter so little in term of end boost.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's your OC'ed?



The speeds I mentioned are the stock speeds of my card, I get this 1987MHz core speeds without any manual overclocking.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> The speeds I mentioned are the stock speeds of my card, I get this 1987MHz core speeds without any manual overclocking.


nah not stock : factory OC which is technically an OC over a FE


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I get this 1987MHz core speeds without any manual overclocking.


The same here.


GreiverBlade said:


> power limit at 108%


It's 108% stock power limit or did you increase it.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2016)

Can Precision X push the FE standard BIOS to 130% TDP limit? I was going to download it then found out they took it off the site because the last update broke the internet (or something..)
Are there any other utilities we can use to go past 120%?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The same here.
> 
> It's 108% stock power limit or did you increase it.


stock power limit is always 100% normally ... 108% is the max for a Armor series, albeit being based of the same PCB as the Gaming series, it lack some component on it and does not have the 126% (although it change nothing it seems ... )

i am almost glad that my etailer ran out of stock for the Gaming X and Gigabyte G1(luckily ... the later seems to be in every "i have an issue with my GPU" thread) and only had the Armor in stock: best buy of the year! 

technically: i always increase the power limit to max to ensure stable boost even if i don't OC my card more than the original frequencies. (well 1556 is enough for now, unless benching )




newconroer said:


> Can Precision X push the FE standard BIOS to 130% TDP limit? I was going to download it then found out they took it off the site because the last update broke the internet (or something..)
> Are there any other utilities we can use to go past 120%?


mmhhh i had to use Afterburner beta (from guru3d) to access voltage and power limit on my card... i don't like EVGA Precision X much   nonetheless iirc max power limit is tied to the BIOS and not to the soft you use to OC your card.

although, you want to push a 4+1phase single 8pin FE to 130% TDP?  (i still don't get why people get FE cards )


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2016)

I got the FE card because it was cheap, available and I didn't have to worry about the water block not fitting. And given I can reach 2160sh, I'd say it was a good silicon winner.
However it would be nice to find a way past 120%


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

newconroer said:


> I got the FE card because it was cheap, available and I didn't have to worry about the water block not fitting. And given I can reach 2160sh, I'd say it was a good silicon winner.
> However it would be nice to find a way past 120%


well not really needed to go above 120% if i can already reach that frequencies with 108%, but i understand it as a way of tinkering and finding if you can go further... that make sense indeed, sorry to not be of any help on that (except on the BIOS mod ... maybe ... but modifying power table in the BIOS is a little above me for now )

if you got it as it was the cheaper, i can understand, for me my Armor was the cheapest custom and also cheaper than a FE (and most manufacturer like EK already have block for it ) i don't really like references model even for watercooling (not that it's really needed for my card at the current moment )


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> stock power limit is always 100% normally ..


I have asked because nobody knows if MSI has 100%+ power limit



newconroer said:


> I was going to download it then found out they took it off the site because the last update broke the internet (or something..)


Do you mean you can't download Evga precision X from evga website?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

It is possible to OC the memory beyond 10500mhz on my 1080, should I give that a try?

Let me know.

Kind regards.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you mean you can't download Evga precision X from evga website?



Ya, the link is broken. It's alright though, I thought the FE had 130% TDP capable, and it was just Afterburner being incorrect at 120%. So nevermind.



GreiverBlade said:


> well not really needed to go above 120% if i can already reach that frequencies with 108%, but i understand it as a way of tinkering and finding if you can go further... that make sense indeed, sorry to not be of any help on that (except on the BIOS mod ... maybe ... but modifying power table in the BIOS is a little above me for now )
> 
> if you got it as it was the cheaper, i can understand, for me my Armor was the cheapest custom and also cheaper than a FE (and most manufacturer like EK already have block for it ) i don't really like references model even for watercooling (not that it's really needed for my card at the current moment )


Ya BIOS mod seems the way, still hunting for one with an increased power limit or no power limit, though you made a good point about power phase.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

@P4-630  look what i did find!!!!  i know my next buy  
http://www.coldzero.eu/msi-gtx-1070...ml#/backplates_02_cooling-choose_cooling_type


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> @P4-630  look what i did find!!!!  i know my next buy
> http://www.coldzero.eu/msi-gtx-1070...ml#/backplates_02_cooling-choose_cooling_type



Nice one!!
So you'll be having a card with a backplate afterall...

IMO it just looks better with a backplate and it keeps the PCB straight and it might help a bit with cooling.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2016)

I managed to keep the original FE backplate on with the EK waterblock.
The layout still works, it's just that the 1080's have this awful two layered screw system, so when you install the custom block or coolers, it goes back to a single layer of screw mounting. This means the back plate has nowhere to be tightened down and I took some waterproof sealant tape and more or less strapped the backplate into position. Does it help at all I do not know - I'd love some software monitoring for VRMs and rear sided chips, but I suppose Nvidia already knew that people would run the cards without backplates.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> and it keeps the PCB straight and it might help a bit with cooling.


the PCB is kept straight by the "anti bending" front plate already ... and that one would be purely aesthetic as it's a plexi one  

althout 35€ ~ + ~12€ shipping ... not too expensive from base but shipping is a tad ... high (well ... from Portugal... i paid way less for a lot of various thing i bought across Europe) i will wait after my November holidays to order one


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

For now as i have said before my card is OC'ed at 2126MHz with power limit at 100%, tonight i will try to push it a little bit more.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> For now as i have said before my card is OC'ed at 2126MHz with power limit at 100%, tonight i will try to push it a little bit more.


not 2126mhz, what is your "real" base clock outside of boost  i'd like to know, for me max boost clock, even stable, can't be listed as max OC


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> and that one would be purely aesthetic as it's a plexi one



Oh LOL, didn't read that, I only looked at the picture...
Too bad it's not metal, would make it a little more exlusive.
Expensive than for a piece of plastic though...
But still, looks nice


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> For now as i have said before my card is OC'ed at 2126MHz with power limit at 100%, tonight i will try to push it a little bit more.


Is it holding 2126mhz 95% of the time under load, or is it dropping down? I'd be super impressed if you were at that speed consistently, and not hitting the TDP limit.

I can hit 2175mhz boosted and run tests, but there's no way it's staying at 2175mhz.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Oh LOL, didn't read that, I only looked at the picture...
> Too bad it's not metal, would make it a little more exlusive.
> Expensive than for a piece of plastic though...
> But still, looks nice


well they are custom made so ... i think for having the work done, it's ok for me, plus they also have it in white with black logo and text, in case i want to push more on the white accent of the Armor cooler and decide to seek a white mobo


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> not 2126mhz, what is your "real" base clock outside of boost  i'd like to know,


1860MHz



newconroer said:


> Is it holding 2126mhz 95% of the time under load, or is it dropping down? I'd be super impressed if you were at that speed consistently, and not hitting the TDP limit.


That's right 2126MHz without dropping down.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> 1860MHz
> 
> 
> That's right 2126MHz without dropping down.
> ...



Let it run some benchmark, like heaven or valley and make a screenshot of the GPU-Z graphs, then you can see if it's running at that speed all the time during the benchmark run.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Let it run some benchmark, like heaven or valley and make a screenshot of the GPU-Z graphs, then you can see if it's running at that speed all the time during the benchmark run.


Tonight after work i will.

Don't try this at home


 

Joke


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> 1860MHz
> 
> 
> That's right 2126MHz without dropping down.
> ...


WHAT?!!?? ... i do 2100/2088 with 1706 (1070) and a 1080 need 1860 to do 2126? it feels weird... 



P4-630 said:


> Let it run some benchmark, like heaven or valley and make a screenshot of the GPU-Z graphs, then you can see if it's running at that speed all the time during the benchmark run.


technically it can drop in benchies but not in games  for instance i get 2088 in Heaven but it run 2100 in ROTTR, oh well we should list : [base clock/average boost/max boost] when we put the core clock... suggestion


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> WHAT?!!?? ... i do 2100/2088 with 1706 (1070) and a 1080 need 1860 to do 2126? it feels weird...


Sorry but i guess that i didn't understand your question, it happens when i am at work and have to run from one airplane to another 
Btw, back on topic.
Your question was, my stock speed without boost, or my OC speed without boost?



GreiverBlade said:


> technically it can drop in benchies but not in games


+1


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry but i guess that i didn't understand your question, it happens when i am at work and have to run from one airplane to another
> Btw, back on topic.
> Your question was, my stock speed without boost, or my OC speed without boost?
> 
> ...


nono you did understand well, i was just surprised that a 1080 need a 1860mhz base clock to reach a 2126 boost (stable) while my 1070 only need 1706 to reach 2088 (stable 2100 max)...
i understand better now, why the 1070 is a better value over a 1080 albeit being GDDR5 only (not that GDDR5X give tremendously better result over the previous gen ... and if Nv launch the 1080Ti with GDDR5 and not X ... i guess it would mean they had some issues with it ) 

"base clock" =  OC or not ... aka GPU Clock on the 1st tab in GPU-Z  so ... yep you did understand well


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> nono you did understand well, i was just surprised that a 1080 need a 1860mhz base clock to reach a 2126 boost (stable) while my 1070 only need 1706 to reach 2088 (stable 2100 max)...
> i understand better now, why the 1070 is a better value over a 1080 albeit being GDDR5 only (not that GDDR5X give tremendously better result over the previous gen ... and if Nv launch the 1080Ti with GDDR5 and not X ... i guess it would mean they had some issues with it )
> 
> "base clock" =  OC or not ... aka GPU Clock on the 1st tab in GPU-Z  so ... yep you did understand well


I was sure i didn't understand your question and so it's.

My base Clock it's 1721MHZ


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was sure i didn't understand your question and so it's.
> 
> My base Clock it's 1721MHZ


that's the base factory OC of the card then 1721, base manual OC is/was indeed 1860 ... you did read/understand it correctly at 1st, because i asked what clock you needed to reach 2126mhz max boost  (otherwise i would have wrote "default Clock" in GPU-Z 1st tab   )

stating max boost is wrong  (at last for me ) i.e.: if i say core 1706/2088/2100 (manual OC) or 1556/1979/1984 (at stock factory OC) formatted as [base clock/average boost/max boost] it's more understandable.... i think


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> that's the base factory OC of the card then 1721, base manual OC is/was indeed 1860 ... you did read/understand it correctly at 1st, because i asked what clock you needed to reach 2126mhz max boost  (otherwise i would have wrote "default Clock" in GPU-Z 1st tab   )
> 
> stating max boost is wrong  (at last for me ) i.e.: if i say core 1706/2088/2100 (manual OC) or 1556/1979/1984 (at stock factory OC) formatted as [base clock/average boost/max boost] it's more understandable.... i think



I got your point.

What's your Base clock?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I got your point.
> 
> What's your Base clock?


i left it at stock factory OC of 1556/1979/1984 that's already plenty


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i left it at stock factory OC of 1556/1979/1984 that's already plenty


I was thinking to run mine at stock, 1721/1987.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was thinking to run mine at stock, 1721/1987.



I run it at stock speeds as well when gaming, I get my 60fps at 1080p in all games, so no need to OC for me.
I only OC when benchmarking which isn't that often.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I run it at stock speeds as well when gaming, I get my 60fps at 1080p in all games, so no need to OC for me.
> I only OC when benchmarking which isn't that often.


I get 88fps/90fps at 2560 x 1440 and that's more than enough, so, tonight after work i will set it back to stock.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was thinking to run mine at stock, 1721/1987.
> View attachment 80188


that's also plenty, specially for a 1080



Knoxx29 said:


> I get 88fps/90fps at 2560 x 1440 and that's more than enough, so, tonight after work i will set it back to stock.


yep for 1440 it's golden ... (i think of getting a 27" 1440, i have a 27" 1080... at that moment i would slightly OC my card )


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i think of getting a 27" 1440, i have a 27"


I have an Asus Rog Gaming Monitor 27, i was thinking to replace it with an Asus
ROG Swift PG348Q Gaming Monitor,
34-inch Ultra-wide QHD (3440 x 1440) Curved Monitor.


 

But honestly i don't know if it's worth.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have an Asus Rog Gaming Monitor 27, i was thinking to replace it with an Asus
> ROG Swift PG348Q Gaming Monitor,
> 34-inch Ultra-wide QHD (3440 x 1440) Curved Monitor.
> But honestly i don't know if it's worth.



I may buy some cheaper 2560 x 1080 IPS or 2560 x 1440 IPS next year.
I can't afford ROG Swift and such


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have an Asus Rog Gaming Monitor 27, i was thinking to replace it with an Asus
> ROG Swift PG348Q Gaming Monitor,
> 34-inch Ultra-wide QHD (3440 x 1440) Curved Monitor.
> View attachment 80193
> ...



I don't think it does, I would say keep the 27 one for now and wait for the prices to come down for the 34 one.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I don't think it does, I would say keep the 27 one for now and wait for the prices to come down for the 34 one.


That's a good advice



P4-630 said:


> I can't afford ROG Swift and such


That's why i have two Jobs


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I can't afford ROG Swift and such


so do i, so do i .... that's why i am eyeing at AOC's offers at my local etailer/retailer ... but i am far from pulling the trigger for now  

1st: retaking a flightstick for Elite Dangerous and Star Citizen, thinking of a Speedlink Airrow since it's the OEM VKB Gladiator for EU (funny ... i am Swiss and Switzerland isn't part of the EU, well physically maybe but still) with some concession like a potentiometer twist axis instead of MaRS or no extra connector for pedal/throttle, although it has a throttle on the base, and use it with my Saitek Pro Gamer Command Unit (oldie but still goodie ) for extra buttons if needed (and using the analog stick of it for freeview)
2nd: well ... ARMOR BACKPLATE FTW!
3rd: ... errrr i don't know what ... but something interesting... probably


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> so do i, so do i .... that's why i am eyeing at AOC's offers at my local etailer/retailer ... but i am far from pulling the trigger for now
> 
> 1st: retaking a flightstick for Elite Dangerous and Star Citizen, thinking of a Speedlink Airrow since it's the OEM VKB Gladiator for EU (funny ... i am Swiss and Switzerland isn't part of the EU, well physically maybe but still) with some concession like a potentiometer twist axis instead of MaRS or no extra connector for pedal/throttle, although it has a throttle on the base, and use it with my Saitek Pro Gamer Command Unit (oldie but still goodie ) for extra buttons if needed (and using the analog stick of it for freeview)
> 2nd: well ... ARMOR BACKPLATE FTW!
> 3rd: ... errrr i don't know what ... but something interesting... probably



I was first thinking about upgrading my CPU next year (i7 6700k or the like),
but since I know now that if you have a larger resolution screen , more pixels means less work for the CPU right?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

I forgot to mention something yesterday.

Is it my Backplate Sexy enough


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> .. i am Swiss and Switzerland isn't part of the EU,


We are neighbours

If you need something you can order it in Germany and i can send it to you


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I forgot to mention something yesterday.
> 
> Is it my Backplate Sexy enough
> View attachment 80194



Nice card though, but I still prefer my own card's cooler design and it's color scheme..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I was first thinking about upgrading my CPU next year (i7 6700k or the like),
> but since I know now that if you have a larger resolution screen , more pixels means less work for the CPU right?


6600K!!!!!üü!ü!üü! ... pfff 6700K are for [CENSORED] or ... heavy streamer/tasker/eventually CPU hog RTS player ...

my 6600K at a mere 4.4 can take on any 6700K for gaming (plus ... for instance where the HT hurts more than it help ... no need to make a detour by the BIOS and deactivate it  well ... a 6700K without HT is a 6600K ...  )

higher res? i have a 1080p just like you but in 27" not 22"



Knoxx29 said:


> I forgot to mention something yesterday.
> 
> Is it my Backplate Sexy enough
> View attachment 80194


mine will be .... yours is, but ... that stain on it is horrible (EVGA  sorry ... personal reason ... i do not carry EVGA in my heart   well classy and FTW from them are not bad, albeit OP as f*ck where i live )

 

now ... just need to confirm if i take black or white ... black is a bit more logical for my actual rig


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Nice card though,


It really bother me that EKWB doesn't have a Watercooler block for it


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It really bother me that EKWB doesn't have a Watercooler block for it



May still be coming?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It really bother me that EKWB doesn't have a Watercooler block for it


i would be kinda pissed for mine tho ... EKWB have a Armor block...



P4-630 said:


> May still be coming?


probably ... although like the K!ngp!n the classy are a bit ... rare breed ... i suspect EKWB make custom block for more commonly found cards 

tho i hope they will do one


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> 6600K!!!!!üü!ü!üü! ... pfff 6700K are for [CENSORED] or ... heavy streamer/tasker/eventually CPU hog RTS player ...
> 
> my 6600K at a mere 4.4 can take on any 6700K for gaming (plus ... for instance where the HT hurts more than it help ... no need to make a detour by the BIOS and deactivate it  well ... a 6700K without HT is a 6600K ...  )



i7 still has more L3 cache and probably has enough overclock headroom to match that 6600K at 4.4 
Games are also utilizing more threads lately if possible. OW for example is already at 6. But...it's probably not worth the 100 euro more if you only play games and are on a budget  Last time I saw an i7 often do worse in gaming was the 2500K-2600K era, but I haven't checked the later releases.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> i7 still has more L3 cache and probably has enough overclock headroom to match that 6600K at 4.4
> Games are also utilizing more threads lately if possible. OW for example is already at 6. But...it's probably not worth the 100 euro more if you only play games and are on a budget  Last time I saw an i7 often do worse in gaming was the 2500K-2600K era, but I haven't checked the later releases.


i was joking  if @P4-630 is not on a budget, like i was, a 6700K is a logical choice (and the HT hurt still live on beyond 2500K to 2600K ) and yes obviously if a 6600K can reach a mere 4.4 (which isn't by any mean a high OC ) a 6700K can do it too after all a 6700K is a 6600K with a little more L3 and HT, but yep ... is it worth 100$ overprice? for me it wasn't   (i had several i7 and i5 in the past and i always kept the i5 and resold the i7 most of the time, except for the i7-920 i had )


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 19, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> i7 still has more L3 cache and probably has enough overclock headroom to match that 6600K at 4.4
> Games are also utilizing more threads lately if possible. OW for example is already at 6. But...it's probably not worth the 100 euro more if you only play games and are on a budget  Last time I saw an i7 often do worse in gaming was the 2500K-2600K era, but I haven't checked the later releases.



Even games that scale across more than 4 cores won't be using HT to any effect at all. Once a core is at 100% load, it won't be dabbling in HT threads as those are by definition also introducing a bit of overhead. This is why the general consensus is that non-HT is just as useful for gaming as HT enabled CPUs. Only when games fully utilize all CPU cores, will you start losing performance - and only then HT will have no impact. Even for background tasks, once you fully load a core, it won't have much wiggle room to push HT threads. And then there is the added bonus of the vast majority of game engines only pushing threads on physical cores, not virtual ones - this won't be changing either as the consoles are 8 physical cores as well. Zen's SMT is similar to Intel's HT as well, so it is what it is.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Even games that scale across more than 4 cores won't be using HT to any effect at all. Once a core is at 100% load, it won't be dabbling in HT threads as those are by definition also introducing a bit of overhead. This is why the general consensus is that non-HT is just as useful for gaming as HT enabled CPUs. Only when games fully utilize all CPU cores, will you start losing performance - and only then HT will have no impact. Even for background tasks, once you fully load a core, it won't have much wiggle room to push HT threads. And then there is the added bonus of the vast majority of game engines only pushing threads on physical cores, not virtual ones.



Well I play GTA V mostly, as far as I know it does use all threads if you have got an i7.

@Vayra86  Is your GTX1070 delivered yet by PostNL?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well I play GTA V mostly, as far as I know it does use all threads if you have got an i7.
> 
> @Vayra86  Is your GTX1070 delivered yet by PostNL?



I've got a cardboard box sitting here, still at work though, delivered by DPD  PostNL I have trouble putting my faith into 

Don't get me wrong on HT - it CAN be used. But will only be used when the cores are not at work. So if you push 100% load on 4 cores, effectively HT won't add anything but additional latency and/or overhead.


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 19, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Even games that scale across more than 4 cores won't be using HT to any effect at all. Once a core is at 100% load, it won't be dabbling in HT threads as those are by definition also introducing a bit of overhead. This is why the general consensus is that non-HT is just as useful for gaming as HT enabled CPUs. Only when games fully utilize all CPU cores, will you start losing performance - and only then HT will have no impact. Even for background tasks, once you fully load a core, it won't have much wiggle room to push HT threads. And then there is the added bonus of the vast majority of game engines only pushing threads on physical cores, not virtual ones - this won't be changing either as the consoles are 8 physical cores as well. Zen's SMT is similar to Intel's HT as well, so it is what it is.



I know how HT works (civil engineer CS, was even an exam question back in the day)  I do have to admit I don't know how OW (or the OS) handles the 6-threads/cores. I was just giving an example that games are pushing more threads. Bad case, this will be the same as non-HT CPU if it just assigns physical cores (worst case on older OS, even worse than without HT if it assigns 2 heavy tasks to one physical core). Best case, it will use the extra resources with probably neglectable results. I remember Borderlands using a thread for audio for example. I can't imagine the load is that heavy...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well I play GTA V mostly, as far as I know it does use all threads if you have got an i7.


Are my 8 cores enough?
I can give you some if you need it


GreiverBlade said:


> tho i hope they will do one


I hope so


GreiverBlade said:


> i suspect EKWB make custom block for more commonly found cards


That could be but would be unfair


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It really bother me that EKWB doesn't have a Watercooler block for it



Alphacool are making one. @Nicholas Peyton has a thread started on it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm joining the club



 

My temps stabilize at 56 C during multiple Valley runs with only power target set at 112% and a custom yet still silent fan profile (basically a 1:1 temp/fan speed setup with slight bump at 60C)

FTW edition huh... I'm more like 

WTF

... more raised eyebrows. That moment you notice you're CPU limited in The Division with all sliders to the max. Glorious! Gave it a little clock bump too. Is that 51 C ? :O


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Gave it a little clock bump too. Is that 51 C ? :O



yeah I know they can run really cool with a custom fan profile, I was just playing GTA V and the gpu temp was 45 degrees max with a maximum of 47% fan speed


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

I have set fan profile auto and even running at 2126MHz max temp 60c.

Last week around 8am it was too cold and my GPU temp was 15c idle and full load 35c/38c but after 3 or 4 hours temperatures were as always 30c idle 60c playing games


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 19, 2016)

Some progress on the valley score... Core seems to crap out at anything over 2139mhz.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> And in GPU-Z you probably see the blue graph VREL when it's clocking down, I have that with my GTX1070 as well.
> I can OC the core but still getting a small drop when I see VREL in GPU-Z.



Double post - but this 'issue' is as old as Kepler. 'Dropping a boost bin' of 13 mhz. The GPU kinda always eventually settles into that at the lowest temperature target which I believe is around 60C. GPU Boost 1 and 2 worked with temperature targeted boost bins, and would at least drop one 13 mhz bin at every new temp target, 60, 70 C, 80 C.

So far to me it seems Pascal behaves very similar to Kepler except for the fact that it can more agressively drop bins at the same temp targets. As long as I keep my card under 55C it remains rock solid, doesn't even drop one bin. When it gets in danger of even reaching 60 C it drops one.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

My 1080 behaves somehow the same if the temp is under 55c I get 2126mhz on the core but if the temp reaches 56-60c goes down to 2076mhz. I don't really mind as I found the perfect balance between temp and fan spd around 63c with 60% fan spd at full load.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Some progress on the valley score... Core seems to crap out at anything over 2139mhz.
> 
> View attachment 80229
> 
> View attachment 80228



Your core OC's well, how about your card's vram?
Mine did 4912 in valley with 4xAA
Core 2050
Mem 4829


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Your core OC's well, how about your card's vram?
> Mine did 4912 in valley with 4xAA
> Core 2050
> Mem 4829



My VRAM doesn't want to move beyond +300-340, but still on 112% limit atm so it may well be TDP limited too. All I see is VRel.

My 4780 score was with
Core 2101
Mem 4303

So I def need to push on VRAM more.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 20, 2016)

I have decided not to check anymore what my GPU does otherwise i would become paranoid, there's always something new with this cards, till my GPU is boosting to 2126MHz and temperatures are 60c everything is ok, 1070 and 1080 series are just weird cards.


----------



## mobiuus (Oct 20, 2016)

hi all!
been observing this thread for some time and thought to step in and share oc results on my msi 1070 gaming X....
with voltage and power limit (i think 126%) set to max via afterburner i found a sweetspot for
core clock 1702 (boosts to 2101 and always stays there)
and memory 2375 or 9500 effectively, and that is with micron memory... long live maximum performance option in ncp until msi releases
mem fix bios.... im on work so cya all laters!


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2016)

DarkStalker said:


> hi all!
> been observing this thread for some time and thought to step in and share oc results on my msi 1070 gaming X....
> with voltage and power limit (i think 126%) set to max via afterburner i found a sweetspot for
> core clock 1702 (boosts to 2101 and always stays there)
> ...


Any benchmarks and GPU-Z screenshots to back that up?
So it seems Samsung memory clocks a bit better.
Mine does 2415.4MHz on the memory, 9661.6MHz effectively. (didn't go any higher yet than W1zzards clocks in the review).
No artifacts at this speed.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 20, 2016)

We are talking about OC all the time but nobody talk about how much GPU CLOCK OFFSET and MEMORY CLOCK OFFSET they are using, in most cases POWER TARGET it's all what i read, i am not the OP of the Thread but i would really appreciate if you guys post some Screenshots as i have done.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> We are talking about OC all the time but nobody talk about how much GPU CLOCK OFFSET and MEMORY CLOCK OFFSET they are using, in most cases POWER TARGET it's all what i read, i am not the OP of the Thread but i would really appreciate if you guys post some Screenshots as i have done.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I will...when I get home from work


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2016)

Which results in 2050MHz core boost speed:




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15300177?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2016)

GTX 1070 just can't handle GoW4 at 4K, so i had to upgrade


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> GTX 1070 just can't handle GoW4 at 4K, so i had to upgrade



LOL!  Aaaand another one...
You have had many graphics cards in a short time! 

So there will be a GTX1070 FE on sale soon on TPU?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> GTX 1070 just can't handle GoW4 at 4K, so i had to upgrade



Why the FE mate?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> LOL!  Aaaand another one...
> You have had many graphics cards in a short time!
> 
> So there will be a GTX1070 FE on sale soon on TPU?



I actually already sold it, before i bought this 1080.



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Why the FE mate?



FE are near silent cards, generally better quality GPUs and i love the looks of the coolers.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> I actually already sold it, before i bought this 1080.
> 
> 
> 
> FE are near silent cards, generally better quality GPUs and i love the looks of the coolers.




Your i5 6500 not bottlenecking the GTX1080?
Maybe not because you're on 4K?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Your i5 6500 not bottlenecking the GTX1080?
> Maybe not because you're on 4K?



Not really sure. I bought it to play GoW4 and if i go by the in-game benchmark its telling me the GPU is my bottleneck, so its possible the 6500 has more room still.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 20, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> generally better quality GPUs .


nope. (4+1 phase and single 8pin is not helping to convince me.) and i highly doubt that FE have specially selected GPU for them. (unless i see an explicit proof, i used to think they did because of people saying/writing my FE does 2050+ on core OC when i was only reading base clock instead of boost and then noticed that my own card was able to reach what a FE could reach ...  silly me ... )



AthlonX2 said:


> and i love the looks of the coolers.


understandable point (at last i can understand it... more, if it was the cheapest 1080 available around) and blower type are handy in space constrained case (mITX boxes )



AthlonX2 said:


> FE are near silent cards


still noisier than most custom model




AthlonX2 said:


> Not really sure. I bought it to play GoW4 and if i go by the in-game benchmark its telling me the GPU is my bottleneck, so its possible the 6500 has more room still.


yep, a 6500 could be enough in that situation



P4-630 said:


> Maybe not because you're on 4K?


probably.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope. (4+1 phase and single 8pin is not helping to convince me.) and i highly doubt that FE have specially selected GPU for them. (unless i see an explicit proof, i used to think they did because of people saying/writing my FE does 2050+ on core OC when i was only reading base clock and then noticed that my own card was able to reach what a FE could reach ...  silly me ... )



quality has nothing to do with the onboard power, really if a GPU needs all that extra power and noise suppression i would think the GPU itself is low quality. From what i have seen myself and read elsewhere FE cards will boost higher out of the box the any other.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 20, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> quality has nothing to do with the onboard power, really if a GPU needs all that extra power and noise suppression i would think the GPU itself is low quality. From what i have seen myself and read elsewhere FE cards will boost higher out of the box the any other.



If you're really curious about the GPU-die quality, that's what ASIC-quality tells you.

Or do we still not have that for Pascal yet?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Or do we still not have that for Pascal yet?



Nope...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 20, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> If you're really curious about the GPU-die quality, that's what ASIC-quality tells you.
> 
> Or do we still not have that for Pascal yet?


nope ... still not readable 



AthlonX2 said:


> if a GPU needs all that extra power and noise suppression i would think the GPU itself is low quality


not really ... it's just for giving it more capability than a reference board



AthlonX2 said:


> From what i have seen myself and read elsewhere FE cards will boost higher out of the box the any other.


ok ... i need some more source then (because from what i have seen ... custom model boost about the same as FE if not higher for some other model like the Classified, Hawk, Gaming Z or K!ngp!n )



AthlonX2 said:


> quality has nothing to do with the onboard power, really if a GPU needs all that extra power and noise suppression i would think the GPU itself is low quality.


but is it really a proof that FE have better GPU's ?


edit ... all references i can find ... always state "not binned GPU"
http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/2427-difference-between-gtx-1080-founders-edition-and-reference
https://www.custompcreview.com/news/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-edition-explained/29296/
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbrea...nvidia-founders-edition-geforce-gtx-explained

i guess it's just FE buyer that want to comfort themselves in getting something "premium" (call that a Placebo effect )although the "premium" nvidia mentioned in the FE description is the material, metal, used in the cooler and ofc the PCB layout traces, voltage regulator and twinFET phases... although i also highly doubt that a AIB custom PCB would be lower grade than a FE.

well ... yes they have a premium card with a premium reference cooler, premiumly priced, but with no advantage over a custom model, other than what i already wrote:
1. blower cooler's advantage in constrained space case.
2. ease to find a waterblock (although balanced by custom block manufacturer tending to make more and more model adapted to non ref model )
3. nice looking cooler (although can be grouped with Nr. 1 and does not warrant a +100$ price tag)

imho, only if the FE would be cheaper than the cheapest AIB custom model (other than semi ref with plastic shroud like a MSI Aero or some other brand like Galax blower type model ) that it would be a sensed buy
I.e.: if a GTX 1070 FE as long as it was between 484chf, which is the price of the MSI GTX 1070 Aero where i live, and 549chf, i would have taken one instead of my Armor model which is 549chf (yep ... i know ... Swiss 1070 are priced like 1080 MSRP  )


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 20, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> quality has nothing to do with the onboard power, really if a GPU needs all that extra power and noise suppression i would think the GPU itself is low quality. From what i have seen myself and read elsewhere FE cards will boost higher out of the box the any other.



Nonsense, I'm sorry to say. FE's are not binned.

In addition, since Pascal is heavily temperature limited (will clock down if it reaches even 55 C you lose 13 mhz) the FE blower is simply the worst performance cooling solution you can get. There's no way around it - throttling is almost guaranteed. Cooling is not about noise suppression, but about the best possible temperature/noise/performance delta. The FE cooler fails on all counts. Has nothing to do with them being better or worse chips.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

Screenshot


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 20, 2016)

Updated my BIOS with the Micron memory thing. Doesn't seem to do much on my card though, 2200mhz gives the occasional crash, no arti's but still, not stable for gaming. It's a shame really, because that's really pushing down on my bench score. The core really wants to go - it can peak to 2177mhz (!) if I pull back on memory OC. Definitely TDP limited even with the 122% slave bios on the card.

Going to stick to 2139mhz (+160) on Core & 2152mhz (+300) on mem for 24/7, see how long it holds now  8xAA Valley gave me 3974 pts on this OC.





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15553872?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 20, 2016)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15554080


----------



## TheOne (Oct 21, 2016)

On the bright side with FE you don't have to worry about the Micron bug that's going around.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

TheOne said:


> On the bright side with FE you don't have to worry about the Micron bug that's going around.


me neither ...





P4-630's Gaming X is also a Samsung vRAM Vayra86 has a Micron 1070 (though doesn't seems to suffer from any issue, but i might be wrong, oh wait ... BIOS patched  mmhhh well still seems to be less than samsung type)

nonetheless Micron is generic to the 1080, after all, all GDDR5X are Micron (so are the FE too, woops ... argument voided  )


----------



## TheOne (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry, I should have specified, _"On the bright side with 1070 FE you don't have to worry about the Micron bug that's going around."_.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15554080
> 
> View attachment 80265



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15300177?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

TheOne said:


> Sorry, I should have specified, _"On the bright side with 1070 FE you don't have to worry about the Micron bug that's going around."_.


that or brighter side you can get lucky and have a Samsung vRAM custom model (i wonder if it was only on early batches or it's still actual, because that would be weird if i bought a second 1070 Armor and got Micron chips )


----------



## FireFox (Oct 21, 2016)

TheOne said:


> you don't have to worry about the Micron bug




Mine is Micron and so far i haven't had any issues.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Mine is Micron and so far i haven't had any issues.


so i guess it only affect GDDR5 and not GDDR5X (oh well ... )  which is totally weird ... the chip ridden with issues should be the GDDR5X ... and not the GDDR5  from Micron ... that's a shame for Micron that they have issue with proven chips and not with ... new one


----------



## TheOne (Oct 21, 2016)

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ma...r-geforce-gtx-1070-due-to-memory-issue,4.html


> GeForce GTX 1070 cards fitted with Samsung memory do not have any issues, however some manufacturers have or switched towards Micron chips, and these are the culprit of the reported issues. Especially during overclocking of the graphics memory problems will appear fast with bad results like checkerboard patterns. The problem is was found in the the speed of the voltage adjustment from the low power idle P-States to support the memory voltage requirements under load. If you can keep the idle voltage above 0.800V before you apply the overclock you never see the issue.



Also someone on the GeForce forums claims to have 2 Zotac 1070 FE cards with Micron.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...hread-released-10-6-16-/post/5000512/#5000512


> I have two Zotac FE 1070s. Both have micron memory.



So there goes my happy thought for the FE's.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

TheOne said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ma...r-geforce-gtx-1070-due-to-memory-issue,4.html
> 
> 
> Also someone on the GeForce forums claims to have 2 Zotac 1070 FE cards with Micron.
> ...


ahhh 1070 related .... i am glad that the useless GDDR5X has no issues  (joking ... although the 5X is not a huge leap over GDDR5 in term of real life performances)


----------



## FireFox (Oct 21, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> so i guess it only affect GDDR5 and not GDDR5X (oh well ... )  which is totally weird ... the chip ridden with issues should be the GDDR5X ... and not the GDDR5  from Micron ... that's a shame for Micron that they have issue with proven chips and not with ... new one


What is this bug about?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> What is this bug about?


OC'ability if i recall correctly, i didn't bother to check more on it since my card had Samsung chips.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> OC'ability if i recall correctly, i didn't bother to check more on it since my card had Samsung chips.



The micron vram was causing artifacts , even at stock speeds:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> The micron vram was causing artifacts , even at stock speeds:




oohhh that's rude ... having artifact without pushing it too far ... is not fair at all


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 21, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> me neither ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My memory OC is heavily limited, so I am still considering to return this card to seller, I am still within my 'try out' period so I can return with no charge and full refund, just shipping cost.

Anything over 8600mhz (2152mhz memclock in GPUZ) on the GDDR5 and I get crashes. I see Samsung memory go as high as 9000mhz so that's pretty significant..

In addition there is a hotspot issue with the 1080 FTWs and the 1070's have a similar cooling solution - the issue is not confirmed by EVGA on the 1070's but still, I have little faith in long term stability. VRMs can hit 100C and this heat radiates to the GDDR5 which is rated up to 95 C. Not good, but my card does have a very nice core clock and very low temps.

So chances are I have a lottery winner Core on a 'meh' PCB with 'meh' Micron GDDR5. Such a waste.... Either way Im not settling for a sub par card at this price point so they can suck it if they won't fix this fast. The new BIOS doesn't let me clock past 8600 either.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 21, 2016)

If there will be any 1080TI and it's worth i sell mine, with that i am not saying that my GPU doesn't performance great.

Let's see what surprise Nvidia have for us.


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 21, 2016)

my results, everything on stock or factory oc


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 21, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> View attachment 80300 View attachment 80301
> 
> my results, everything on stock or factory oc



Drop them in the Valley topic so Purecain can list us 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...getting-an-upgrade.226448/page-3#post-3542629


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> View attachment 80300 View attachment 80301
> 
> my results, everything on stock or factory oc



Why not upload full screenshots?
That way we can see your GPU clocks and temps. 



Vayra86 said:


> Drop them in the Valley topic so Purecain can list us



Purecain only adds the benchmarks scores ran in 4xAA.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 21, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Purecain only adds the benchmarks scores ran in 4xAA.



Oops  Re ran the bench to submit then 

My 24/7 settings... gonna stick to this for now, any higher will take fan noise and probably also some stability. Fun fact, I get better bench scores with +75 voltage than with +100%. Even with +100 I almost never see 1.093v, only when the GPU is below 45 C. Fan profile is very aggressive... and I still can't hear a thing  Also, note the Util PerfCap. No VRel here


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Oops  Re ran the bench to submit then
> 
> My 24/7 settings... gonna stick to this for now, any higher will take fan noise and probably also some stability. Fun fact, I get better bench scores with +75 voltage than with +100%. Even with +100 I almost never see 1.093v, only when the GPU is below 45 C. Fan profile is very aggressive... and I still can't hear a thing  Also, note the Util PerfCap. No VRel here
> 
> View attachment 80302



So I guess you'll be keeping that card now?
That core OC's fine and it runs cool as you say.

You'll never know what you get next if you choose to send it back.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have decided not to check anymore what my GPU does otherwise i would become paranoid, there's always something new with this cards, till my GPU is boosting to 2126MHz and temperatures are 60c everything is ok, 1070 and 1080 series are just weird cards.


so did you find out that it doesn't hold the overclock full time?

Doom runs crazy style at 120fps/120hz 1440p at stock clocks. 
I had OpenGL at first so I could use RTSS overlay but then went to Vulkan and turned everything to maximum including 8x AA.

Very glad I chose the 1080 over the 1070.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2016)

newconroer said:


> so did you find out that it doesn't hold the overclock full time?


That's right, it downclock to 2111, still good enough, if i want that hold 2128 i need to set the Gpu clock offset to +140, Voltage 50% and Power target 110


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2016)

Would the majority of you suggest that a i5-6500 would be bottlenecking a GTX1080 FE at stock? I just can seem to get solid benchmark scores this damn card is performing below 980Ti and 1070s with higher clocked 6700K chips. Think its worth upgrading to release the performance of this card? Wait for Kaby Lake perhaps? If im honest i used to pay attention more and these days im just so focused on storage for work i kinda lost track of the enthusiast scene. @P4-630


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Would the majority of you suggest that a i5-6500 would be bottlenecking a GTX1080 FE at stock? I just can seem to get solid benchmark scores this damn card is performing below 980Ti and 1070s with higher clocked 6700K chips. Think its worth upgrading to release the performance of this card? Wait for Kaby Lake perhaps? If im honest i used to pay attention more and these days im just so focused on storage for work i kinda lost track of the enthusiast scene. @P4-630



Personally I wouldn't run a i5 6500 if I had a GTX1080, CPU bottleneck?
Not sure about it, have to google that or find it on youtube.

@AthlonX2 what is your average GPU load during gaming?
If it goes up to 99% while playing at 4K resolution and there is no stutter, it should be fine.

If the GPU load doesn't reach 99% (or rarely) during gameplay at 4K and playing at higher settings then your CPU is a bottleneck.
I didn't hear you about stuttering.


----------



## avatar_raq (Oct 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I was first thinking about upgrading my CPU next year (i7 6700k or the like),
> but since I know now that if you have a larger resolution screen , more pixels means less work for the CPU right?


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/multi-core-cpu-scaling-directx-11,4768.html


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/multi-core-cpu-scaling-directx-11,4768.html



That's a good read. So basically CPU doesn't matter at 4K as most of the work is on the GPU? Alas the new driver gave me 113 extra points in Valley


----------



## proxuser (Oct 23, 2016)

I have MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X with micron vram and since 1 week and i haven't any issues yet. I can overclock up to 2126mhz and 2ghz@0.95v-1v. I'm happy because it always stay on 35%fan speed at 800-1000rpm and i can't even hear fans 

I keep mine.

Btw;
2ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15394121

2.126mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15420465


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2016)

proxuser said:


> I have MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X with micron vram and since 1 week and i haven't any issues yet. I can overclock up to 2126mhz and 2ghz@0.95v-1v. I'm happy because it always stay on 35%fan speed at 800-1000rpm and i can't even hear fans
> 
> I keep mine.
> 
> ...



Seems the micron issue is spotty at best. I had no issues with my 1070, but it wasnt enough card for my use so i ended with the 1080. What do you get in Timespy with your 6700 and 1070?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> So I guess you'll be keeping that card now?
> That core OC's fine and it runs cool as you say.
> 
> You'll never know what you get next if you choose to send it back.



Yeah I'll keep it - the issues with the hot spot are on the 1080 (mostly) and I've got 3 year warranty while the issues popped up for people within a few months of use. So I'm pretty safe I'd say... I also never ever see 70 C on my core temp, so I doubt I have hot VRMs.

I also like seeing my CPU load consistently higher than GPU load in more than 3/4 of my games... at 120fps


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2016)

Interesting to see the 1070 and 1080s seem to clock to the same area. I was able to get 2140 on the 1080 core pretty easy. Havent tried any further yet.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 23, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Interesting to see the 1070 and 1080s seem to clock to the same area. I was able to get 2140 on the 1080 core pretty easy. Havent tried any further yet.



It's the same die with a different TDP target to match the missing cluster. Makes sense to me

The 1070 is  a much neater cut of the die than 970 was


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2016)

@P4-630 I bit the bullet and bought a 6700K. ill get to see for myself the overall performance increase. if anyone is wanting a i5 6500 ill have mine for sale soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2016)

@P4-630 

Is it possible to get a poll going to find out how many people have 1080s vs 1070s? Id be interested to know how many cheaped out and bought a 1070 and just OC'd it to 1080 performance or close to it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id be interested to know how many cheaped out and bought a 1070 and just OC'd it to 1080 performance or close to it.


well i got a 1070 but didn't OC it more than factory OC as it's not needed at all for now  (well ... 1080p ... later maybe, tho i doubt a 1440p would need a 1080 performances level ... and 4K is not my thing either )

although i did choose it after seeing OC result of many 1070 custom versus 1080 results (and maybe probably because the Zip code of my hometown is exactly the number of cuda core on that GPU ...   )

edit... well nope my actual zipcode is 1911 ... that's 9 cuda core less


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i got a 1070 but didn't OC it more than factory OC as it's not needed at all for now  (well ... 1080p ... later maybe, tho i doubt a 1440p would need a 1080 performances level ... and 4K is not my thing either )
> 
> although i did choose it after seeing OC result of many 1070 custom versus 1080 results (and maybe probably because the Zip code of my hometown is exactly the number of cuda core on that GPU ...   )
> 
> edit... well nope my actual zipcode is 1911 ... that's 9 cuda core less



Im feelin the same, I want a powerful card, but the 1080 is so much more expensive here and TPUs reviews always say that an overclocked 1070 will do 1080 speeds. so it seems like a no brainer if you get what i mean. I have no interest in 144 or 165hz monitors or VR for that matter.


:EDIT: 

basicly, youre looking at around 40% price difference in between a good 1070 and the most basic non FE 1080 In this case the 1080 is a Palit 1080 Gamerock and that percentage only goes up depending on how badass you want your 1080 to be.

There is a 59% difference between a MSI 1070 X & an ROG STRIX 1080


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @P4-630
> 
> Is it possible to get a poll going to find out how many people have 1080s vs 1070s? Id be interested to know how many cheaped out and bought a 1070 and just OC'd it to 1080 performance or close to it.



It seems I have no option to add a poll anymore also I'm unable to edit the OP.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 25, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> It seems I have no option to add a poll anymore also I'm unable to edit the OP.


ask @W1zzard to unlock editing of the first post for you


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2016)

Poll added!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im feelin the same, I want a powerful card, but the 1080 is so much more expensive here and TPUs reviews always say that an overclocked 1070 will do 1080 speeds. so it seems like a no brainer if you get what i mean. I have no interest in 144 or 165hz monitors or VR for that matter.
> 
> 
> :EDIT:
> ...



If you still have the machine in your specs, the only option for an upgrade is a 1080 or wait. A 1070 is a side grade with less power consumption.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> If you still have the machine in your specs, the only option for an upgrade is a 1080 or wait. A 1070 is a side grade with less power consumption.



yup. Very much the same machine! I dont play half as many games as i used to hence the idea if i get and OC'n a 1070 close to 1080 speeds then ive pretty much saved myself in excess of $250. Im not so much worried about side grading anymore but BF1 likes Vram and the 3.5GB on my 970s arent really cutting it and ive had to dial down some settings to keep the frames from tanking.

so in my eyes....

Pros:

-Lower power consumption/will run cooler
-No more Dual GPu related issues
-more Vram
-Can be OC'd to close to if not over 1080 speeds
-CHEAPER! both to by then a 1080 and cheaper to run then 970SLi

Cons:

-Sidegrade, not as futureproof???
-Might not OC very well -- luck of the draw
-not a 1080


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yup. Very much the same machine! I dont play half as many games as i used to hence the idea if i get and OC'n a 1070 close to 1080 speeds then ive pretty much saved myself in excess of $250. Im not so much worried about side grading anymore but BF1 likes Vram and the 3.5GB on my 970s arent really cutting it and ive had to dial down some settings to keep the frames from tanking.
> 
> so in my eyes....
> 
> ...



I get what your saying but i had a 1070 for a few months and didn't think i would need anymore performance, until GoW4 came out and the card couldn't handle the game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> I get what your saying but i had a 1070 for a few months and didn't think i would need anymore performance, until GoW4 came out and the card couldn't handle the game.



yeah but the big difference between you and me is i dont game at 4k  for 1440p the 1070 might be just fine with a little OC


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah but the big difference between you and me is i dont game at 4k  for 1440p the 1070 might be just fine with a little OC



I think at 1440p you should be fine.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 25, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> I think at 1440p you should be fine.


yep yep totally


----------



## prasoooon (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey, I am joining this club. Cool Idea though.
Now what to do?...Share something...Then I will.
Yesterday I tried AC Syndicate with ultra setting n with DSR 1.78x on.
I played it with 1440p on 1080p monitor by this and still got the same fps i.e 58-61.


----------



## avatar_raq (Oct 28, 2016)

How come you guys reach 2100+ mhz on the core so easily? No matter what I do, my MSI 1080 gaming X sustain between 2000=2050 mhz during gaming with the following settings:




 

Am I missing something? Or is it just bad luck in the silicone lottery?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> How come you guys reach 2100+ mhz on the core so easily?


it's 2100 on turbo... unlike me who write i do 2100/2088/1706 as [max turbo/stable average turbo/core clock] most 10XX user always write : my card do 2XXX core clock, in a certain sense it's not wrong but ... oh wait ... 



avatar_raq said:


> my MSI 1080 gaming X sustain between 2000=2050 mhz during gaming


m'kay ... you're one of them  

mah ... 2000 2050 is enough (meaning you reach 2100~ as max and 2050 as average) ... for me i don't even need to go more than 1985/1917/1556 on my 1070 ... sooo for a 1080  (ps: i saw more 1070 reaching 2100 max turbo than 1080 ... increasing the "more bang for your bucks effect" specially in 1080p/1440p )


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 28, 2016)

I just run valley in window mode and increase the clock offset in XOC until i get a lockup or artifact then back i down 10 and run 3dmark timespy, firestrike then do some gaming to see if its stable. My 1080 will go to 2150 pretty easy


----------



## avatar_raq (Oct 28, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> mah ... 2000 2050 is enough (meaning you reach 2100~ as max and 2050 as average) ...



My card can never reach 2100 mhz without locking up the entire PC or at least crashing the game.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 29, 2016)

Having certain frame drop in BF1 i think my cpu bottleneck my card....dunno cuz im watching all the cores and it doesn't reach 100%  maybe in a unseen milisec while im playing) frames drop to 33. Temps stay between 65-71c. Any idea guys>>>????


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 29, 2016)

Entire system is a bottleneck   I have ran a 1070 on a AMD rig FX8350 and Crosshair Formula Z and it was half the performance of my i5 6500 machine.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 29, 2016)

i was waiting for zen or next intel gen but they are taking sooooo long  dammit.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 29, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Entire system is a bottleneck   I have ran a 1070 on a AMD rig FX8350 and Crosshair Formula Z and it was half the performance of my i5 6500 machine.


gaming wise a FX8350 is roughly equivalent to a i5 3750K, soooo half the performances of a 6500 ... nope, you don't see that, although you might "feel" that, (well ... thanks to the "quad" optimization syndrome noted in most games it is ... around 60% slower although in heavily multithreaded games, RTS or MMO that use more than 4 core, it's not 50% slower but rather "on par" for now, an, ofc in that case a 6700K would make sense, although, not entirely ) 
and ... "the entire system is a bottleneck"  

for encoding that's another story  the 8350 is still a notch above (not that it matter actually )

i went from a FX-6300 to a 4690K and noticed almost no noticeable gain, except for minimal FPS (nor did i feel a huge improvement making the switch from a 4690K to a 6600K )
my i3-4130T did also fine in all the type of games i play  (well with some willingly tweaking in the settings ofc ... it was paired with a OC GTX860m/GTX750Ti ) 





jormungand said:


> i was waiting for zen or next intel gen but they are taking sooooo long  dammit.


no worries ... OC it ... (it's written stock in your sys specs) maybe change the ram (i.e.: 1866 C9 or 2000 C10 ) the ga-990fxa-ud3 (rev. 4.0) is a good board for that, you are still fine till Zen, or a price drop on Skylake. (not mentioning 33fps minimal drop is ... minimal)
also for now PCIeX 2.0 is still not a bottleneck (unless 4K and a 1080 maybe ... )


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2016)

VBIOS  updates for GTX1070 cards with micron vram which were causing artifacts and crashes:



ASUS on the product pages (six models)
EVGA: click here (10 models)
Gainward: on the product pages (5 models)
Palit: on the product pages (8 models)
Gigabyte: not available yet (working on it)
Inno3D: no information
KFA2: not available yet (working on it)
MSI: not yet available (available after internal verification process)
PNY: no information
Zotac: not available yet (working on it)

Asus also added a so-called 0dB mode, to the GTX 1070 Dual.

https://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/496...-uit-voor-geheugenproblemen-gtx-1070---update


----------



## jormungand (Oct 30, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> VBIOS  updates for GTX1070 cards with micron vram which were causing artifacts and crashes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Micron can be a reason of artifacts or crashes???  OC or factory clocks??? anyway thanks for sharing


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Micron can be a reason of artifacts or crashes???  OC or factory clocks??? anyway thanks for sharing



There were problems when people started overclocking with their cards but also high clocked cards from the factory were having problems at their high stock clocks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2016)

Hmmm Im due to have a 1070 at the end of the week. $241.47 difference between the 1070 i was going to buy and the Gigabyte 1080 G1 i was looking at... someone in the UK clubhouse mentioned the Micron memory and how its a bit of a lottery now to see which chips your card arrives with. The idea was to get a 1070 and overclock it to 1080 speeds but that might not be possible anymore. Just thinking if the 1080 is worth the extra money.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 8, 2016)

I dont think you gain much overclocking memory thats already 8GHz, i dont think its the bottleneck.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 8, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Picked up on something more and more lately and it's bothering me.
> 
> Stock boost clocks for the FE cards is 1911/5006mhz.
> 
> ...



my asus strix 1080 will start slowly lowering boost at 55C.
with my standard folding profile.
2025 @ 45c
1991 @ 60c
1943 @71c
so by playing with the fan profile you can fix the boost issue. I haven't found any other settings to fix it.

on the gaming profile I bump the core voltage to 100% and it squeezes out a little more boost.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 8, 2016)

slozomby said:


> my asus strix 1080 will start slowly lowering boost at 55C.
> with my standard folding profile.
> 2025 @ 45c
> 1991 @ 60c
> ...



Is 2025 the highest that Strix card will do?


----------



## slozomby (Nov 8, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> Is 2025 the highest that Strix card will do?


folding gets a little unstable when I clock it higher and it also seems to prefer a higher memory clock than a little extra boost. I also have the 8g not the O8G so my base starts a little lower.

for gaming I drop the memory clock down and the cpu clock up some so it clocks in around 2075 @60C with the standard 10k memory clock. any higher and I start getting artifacts. I'm sure I can get it a higher but I'm lazy and prefer to spend my time playing games over fiddling with settings. I still get over 60fps @4k dsr in doom with everything cranked up so I'm not too worried about squeezing an extra couple of fps out of it yet.


----------



## Devils41 (Nov 8, 2016)

slozomby said:


> folding gets a little unstable when I clock it higher and it also seems to prefer a higher memory clock than a little extra boost. I also have the 8g not the O8G so my base starts a little lower.
> 
> for gaming I drop the memory clock down and the cpu clock up some so it clocks in around 2075 @60C with the standard 10k memory clock. any higher and I start getting artifacts. I'm sure I can get it a higher but I'm lazy and prefer to spend my time playing games over fiddling with settings. I still get over 60fps @4k dsr in doom with everything cranked up so I'm not too worried about squeezing an extra couple of fps out of it yet.



I didn't think there was a difference between the 8G and O8G other than the OC out of the factory. I lucked out in the silicon lottery since I can hit 2114MHZ top and settle somewhere between 2100mhz and 2088Mhz. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9896326


----------



## slozomby (Nov 9, 2016)

Devils41 said:


> I didn't think there was a difference between the 8G and O8G other than the OC out of the factory. I lucked out in the silicon lottery since I can hit 2114MHZ top and settle somewhere between 2100mhz and 2088Mhz. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9896326



I'm sure there's a some binning done on each of the cards to see what's stable with the factory OC. physically there is no difference.

with a higher base at the same power levels the +power% has slightly more room for boost.

that's my take on it anyway. since I don't have any games that I cant well outperform my needs it makes little difference to me. maybe when they come out with the ultra wide X 2160 monitors I might feel differently


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2016)

slozomby said:


> folding gets a little unstable when I clock it higher and it also seems to prefer a higher memory clock than a little extra boost. I also have the 8g not the O8G so my base starts a little lower.
> 
> for gaming I drop the memory clock down and the cpu clock up some so it clocks in around 2075 @60C with the standard 10k memory clock. any higher and I start getting artifacts. I'm sure I can get it a higher but I'm lazy and prefer to spend my time playing games over fiddling with settings. I still get over 60fps @4k dsr in doom with everything cranked up so I'm not too worried about squeezing an extra couple of fps out of it yet.





Devils41 said:


> I didn't think there was a difference between the 8G and O8G other than the OC out of the factory. I lucked out in the silicon lottery since I can hit 2114MHZ top and settle somewhere between 2100mhz and 2088Mhz. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9896326



Im with you my FE will run 2150MHz.


----------



## Grings (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a non oc 1070 strix, as well as the clocks being lower, you can only increase power target to 112% vs 120% on the oc model, i think this is the same with the 1080's


----------



## slozomby (Nov 9, 2016)

Grings said:


> I have a non oc 1070 strix, as well as the clocks being lower, you can only increase power target to 112% vs 120% on the oc model, i think this is the same with the 1080's


I haven't hit this issue using afterburner.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2016)

Just put in my order for a MSI 1070 Gaming X for $507 -- I had a $16 amazon voucher so i decided to put it to good use. I think it also comes with a gears of war game code so i'll be able to sell that on to get some more cash back. Fingers crossed i get a card with Samsung ram.

I'll have it by thursday night


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just put in my order for a MSI 1070 Gaming X for $507 -- I had a $16 amazon voucher so i decided to put it to good use. I think it also comes with a gears of war game code so i'll be able to sell that on to get some more cash back. Fingers crossed i get a card with Samsung ram.
> 
> I'll have it by thursday night


I think most vendors are working a BIOS update, so you should be fine. I think @P4-630  has that same card you ordered.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just put in my order for a MSI 1070 Gaming X for $507 -- I had a $16 amazon voucher so i decided to put it to good use. I think it also comes with a gears of war game code so i'll be able to sell that on to get some more cash back. Fingers crossed i get a card with Samsung ram.
> 
> I'll have it by thursday night


$500 bux for a 1070 seems a bit much.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2016)

slozomby said:


> $500 bux for a 1070 seems a bit much.


That is true, used 1080s go around 550$ daily.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> I think @P4-630 has that same card you ordered.



Yes I have one, great card, great temps, quiet!
I have one of the first batch with samsung vram.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2016)

slozomby said:


> $500 bux for a 1070 seems a bit much.



Yeah and we pay 17.5% tax on everything we buy. So thats where the money went.  $507 is considered good value for a 1070 here


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> $507 is considered good value for a 1070 here



It surely is!

I paid 519 EUROS for mine... (576 US$)

The lowest price NOW is 507 EUROS (563 US$) for this card in my country.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2016)

@FreedomEclipse I see you have GTX970 SLI, this is a few %'s better in gaming than a single GTX1070.

You went with a GTX1070 because no SLI issues and lower power consumption?

Why not a GTX1080 in your case?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> @FreedomEclipse I see you have GTX970 SLI, this is a few %'s better in gaming than a single GTX1070.
> 
> You went with a GTX1070 because no SLI issues and lower power consumption?
> 
> Why not a GTX1080 in your case?



mainly because the VRam limitations. BF1 doesnt play so well with 3.5gb on 1440p with everything set to ultra. I may even SLi again further on down the road when 1070s get cheaper maybe.


----------



## ผ่อมด (Nov 9, 2016)

slozomby said:


> my asus strix 1080 will start slowly lowering boost at 55C.
> with my standard folding profile.
> 2025 @ 45c
> 1991 @ 60c
> ...



The GTX 1050Ti is capped to 1911MHz so you can cheat the boost by requesting a much higher clock than would run.

Normal boost temperature behavior, GPU clock drops in steps with temperature increase from 1911MHz to 1835MHz.





 Setting higher clock but still capped to 1911MHz results in a solid 1911MHz from 35C to 74C.




I suspect this is the reason the 1050 Ti reviews see a performance increase when setting higher clocks while capped to 1911MHz.


Why does the GTX 1080 P2 state run memory clocks lower for CUDA than P0? I set both P2 and P0 overclock to the same clock frequency of 1399.8MHz and seems to work just fine. At 1400MHz seems maybe the timing retrains and there is a marked drop in performance. No P2 on the 1050Ti but also see a drop in performance when memory clock hits 1900MHz .


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2016)

Fingers crossed my 1070 comes with samsung chips later today


----------



## jormungand (Nov 11, 2016)

Hope you get your samsung chip. 
My luck was i was soooo noob i didnt knew about Micron and Samsung , so i read about after receiving the card.... and after the EVGA news about temps. 
So i quickly opened GPUZ and boom....
.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Hope you get your samsung chip.
> My luck was i was soooo noob i didnt knew about Micron and Samsung , so i read about after receiving the card.... and after the EVGA news about temps.
> So i quickly opened GPUZ and boom....
> .View attachment 80985


bah you're not alone ... i noticed mine were Samsung ... after i heard of the Micron bug ...  (but nope ... no noob   )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2016)

The greatest thing is I'll have at least 5 days to get fully acquainted with the 1070 as im due a short holiday after todays shift. I'll be pushing hard on bf1  

Going to need to sell off my 970s as well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2016)

1070 is in my possession 
I was half hoping Amazon might of bodged up my order and sent me a 1080 instead. No such luck. 

Only problem is im at work for the next 3 hours


----------



## jormungand (Nov 11, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1070 is in my possession
> I was half hoping Amazon might of bodged up my order and sent me a 1080 instead. No such luck.
> 
> Only problem is im at work for the next 3 hours


Lol


----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)

Hy @all, i have also somme pics of my card


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2016)

The Pack said:


> Hy @all, i have also somme pics of my cardView attachment 81038



LOL! 
What low quality settings were you using? 

You should run it at Extreme HD 8xMSAA with that card!

Also fix that low quality screenshot!!!


----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)

My Screenshot was 2.37MB...i make it smaller!!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2016)

The Pack said:


> My Screenshot was 2.37MB...i make it smaller!!



Just convert the original png one in jpg with ms paint, and upload it.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok, thanks


----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)

better like this?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2016)

The Pack said:


> better like this?



What does it do at 8xAA, Extreme HD, Fullscreen 1080p ?

Since you weren't using any AA in your previous benchmark test.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2016)

About to install . Just doing some driver clean up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2016)

Hells to the yeah.... I couldnt count on amazon to bodge my order and send me a 1080 instead but I have here a peice of *WIN





*
Looks like I scored luck of the draw with the samsung ram!!!


----------



## slozomby (Nov 11, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hells to the yeah.... I couldnt count on amazon to bodge my order and send me a 1080 instead but I have here a peice of *WIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet. now OC that bad boy and have some fun gaming.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2016)

slozomby said:


> sweet. now OC that bad boy and have some fun gaming.


or just have some fun gaming with a already powerful enough card at factory OC ... mine's 1557/2002 and i have yet to see a game that struggle to run with it 

OC is overrated


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2016)

How does one OC the 1070? Just give me some settings for a modest OC -- I dont want to squeeze the tits off just yet


----------



## slozomby (Nov 12, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How does one OC the 1070? Just give me some settings for a modest OC -- I dont want to squeeze the tits off just yet


download afterburner from MSI. set max power limit to 120%. then slowly adjust core clock ( 25mhz increments or so) till it starts behaving erratically. then back down a step or 2.

can easily start with +100 or so core clock.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 12, 2016)

slozomby said:


> download afterburner from MSI. set max power limit to 120%. then slowly adjust core clock ( 25mhz increments or so) till it starts behaving erratically. then back down a step or 2.
> 
> can easily start with +100 or so core clock.


So am I lucky if I can get like +100 and +200 at stock voltage


----------



## slozomby (Nov 12, 2016)

Darkleoco said:


> So am I lucky if I can get like +100 and +200 at stock voltage


haven't ever tried it without bumping max power level. but +100 +200 should be easy on most any card with 120%PL

also if you bump core voltage to 100% it will give a little more boost. but I don't run that 24x7. just when playing at 4k dsr.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2016)

Im on +125 on the core. Not touched memory just yet. Might put a +50 on that for my next game. Tested the OC in a round if bf1 and my god is it so smooth. I still get 90-100fps+ on ultra but with SAO.  Not a bad card at all!


----------



## Grings (Nov 12, 2016)

I was thinking about sending it back, but i have decided to keep this micron ram 1070 Strix (non-oc)

I have been playing on it a bit this evening, bumping speeds now and then, perhaps a little too cautiously, I've yet to see a crash or artefact
The ram seems to do at least 8800mhz fine, and i have not updated the bios yet, mine is 86.04.26.00.61, i see people posting gpu-z caps with xx.62 and xx63 but im a little reluctant to update it as while some people see an improvement, a few people who got decent clocks on the older bios have seen them not clock as well
I've only tried as far as 1723 core/1900 boost which was giving a constant 2126mhz in game (been playing mafia 3 and Gow4 as my codes emails finally arrived today)

edit: lol, just noticed freedom's new avatar above mine, a fitting pair of avatars depicting the 1070 ram lottery


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 12, 2016)

Grings said:


> I was thinking about sending it back, but i have decided to keep this micron ram 1070 Strix (non-oc)
> 
> I have been playing on it a bit this evening, bumping speeds now and then, perhaps a little too cautiously, I've yet to see a crash or artefact
> The ram seems to do at least 8800mhz fine, and i have not updated the bios yet, mine is 86.04.26.00.61, i see people posting gpu-z caps with xx.62 and xx63 but im a little reluctant to update it as while some people see an improvement, a few people who got decent clocks on the older bios have seen them not clock as well
> ...


How do we check which ram we have on our 1070s?


----------



## Grings (Nov 12, 2016)

Darkleoco said:


> How do we check which ram we have on our 1070s?



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## The Pack (Nov 12, 2016)

With the 1070 you wins a lot of FPS, if you pump up the RAM Clock. Most cards give you +400  (8400 Mhz).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How does one OC the 1070? Just give me some settings for a modest OC -- I dont want to squeeze the tits off just yet


stock factory OC is enough  ask @P4-630  for the moment it's not needed, not even a slight bump  keep it for later (when the card will need it) and do a favor to your card by extending her life (joke)

i use a +100cV 108% PL (well the Armor only have 108% but still reach those who can do 120% ) 1706/2127 for Bench (2050-2100 boost range), technically +150/+250 seems to be my max (and +100 cV is the max.) seems that, is the price to pay to have a Gaming X castrated from a backplate, 2 coil, 2 MosFet and 6 pin. (but that still give the same result and cost a little less ...  )
does it help in games? nope ... not now (hence the not needed ) for regular gaming i keep it at 108% PL (for boost reliability) and 1557/2002



The Pack said:


> With the 1070 you wins a lot of FPS, if you pump up the RAM Clock. Most cards give you +400  (8400 Mhz).


define .... a "lot" ... because +/-5-10 ... is not a "lot" (also ... +400, one must be very lucky or have not one of the "most" card, max i saw was +250/300)

though we are lucky 8gbps GDDR5 or 10gbps GDDR5X seems to have no big differences in the end.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Im on +125 on the core. Not touched memory just yet. Might put a +50 on that for my next game. Tested the OC in a round if bf1 and my god is it so smooth. I still get 90-100fps+ on ultra but with SAO.  Not a bad card at all!


well ... even at stock you could do that  after all your factory OC is higher than mine.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

The Pack said:


> With the 1070 you wins a lot of FPS, if you pump up the RAM Clock. Most cards give you +400 (8400 Mhz).



Mine does at least +825 on the vram, haven't been higher yet, sofar no artifacts during benchmark runs.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Mine does at least +825 on the vram, haven't been higher yet, sofar no artifacts during benchmark runs.


Mines now at 9200 MHZ... Samsung Vram...i think i have a very good RAM...Yesterday i benched 9500 MHZ without artefacts. I'm at Work. Pic's cames if i'm at home. ( sorry my bad english...)


----------



## The Pack (Nov 12, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> stock factory OC is enough  ask @P4-630  for the moment it's not needed, not even a slight bump  keep it for later (when the card will need it) and do a favor to your card by extending her life (joke)
> 
> i use a +100cV 108% PL (well the Armor only have 108% but still reach those who can do 120% ) 1706/2127 for Bench (2050-2100 boost range), technically +150/+250 seems to be my max (and +100 cV is the max.) seems that, is the price to pay to have a Gaming X castrated from a backplate, 2 coil, 2 MosFet and 6 pin. (but that still give the same result and cost a little less ...  )
> does it help in games? nope ... not now (hence the not needed ) for regular gaming i keep it at 108% PL (for boost reliability) and 1557/2002
> ...


I've got win 60 Gbs. I send e Pic ,if i'm at Home


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

The Pack said:


> Mines now at 9200 MHZ... Samsung Vram...i think i have a very good RAM...Yesterday i benched 9500 MHZ without artefacts. I'm at Work. Pic's cames if i'm at home. ( sorry my bad english...)



Can you run the benchmark valley again with 8xAA, Extreme HD, Fullscreen 1080p ?


----------



## The Pack (Nov 12, 2016)

J


P4-630 said:


> Can you run the benchmark valley again with 8xAA, Extreme HD, Fullscreen 1080p ?


S,i can, if i'm at Home. Perhaps at 2pm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Mine does at least +825 on the vram, haven't been higher yet, sofar no artifacts during benchmark runs.



Whats your OC settings in AB?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whats your OC settings in AB?



Only when benchmarking.
My card's core doesn't like to be OC'd much, but the vram clocks really well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2016)

That Samsung wonder ram


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> That Samsung wonder ram



I have it running at 9660MHz when benchmarking, haven't reached the limit yet, no artifacts or lock-ups sofar.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I have it running at 9660MHz when benchmarking, haven't reached the limit yet, no artifacts or lock-ups sofar.


And what is your GPU core?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

The Pack said:


> And what is your GPU core?



As I said before, my card's core doesn't like a high OC, it's at 2050MHz when benchmarking but the vram makes up for that.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Only when benchmarking.
> My card's core doesn't like to be OC'd much, but the vram clocks really well.
> 
> View attachment 81059


that's a +413 not +825  (ok .... nitpicking again ... it's like the boost for me ... DDR rate should be rated at baseclock  ) pick up the GPU-Z reading ... not MSI's AFB doubled one  FGS! (i joke i joke ... )

although ... do you use it overclocked in regular gaming or at stock (factory OC ) to me a card that need a OC right out of the box is a already obsolete card (or top dog of the previous gen... i know i would OC my 980 if i still had it ... but not a 980Ti as it's a 1070 level card ), and our card is not that type, at last not a 1080/1440p 

edit...


P4-630 said:


> As I said before, my card's core doesn't like a high OC, it's at 2050MHz when benchmarking but the vram makes up for that.


LIAR! does not OC but "boost" ... nuances ... 

estimate yourself lucky ... you get 2050 stable boost at 1657mhz when mine needs 1706


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> LIAR! does not OC but "boost" ... nuances ...



Ok, it stays at 2050MHz _boost_ then.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

According to the poll btw.... It shows that most TPU members went with a GTX1070 (sofar).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> According to the poll btw.... It shows that most TPU members went with a GTX1070 (sofar).


obviously ... at stock it rip off any card (for 1080/1440p) and with a little un-needed OC it can raise to a 1080 level, when the time will come 

and MSI FTW! (nah FTW is not the exclusivity of EVGA  )

and the best bang for your bucks ... nonetheless albeit a too high price at my taste ...


----------



## The Pack (Nov 12, 2016)

So, here my Screenshot Valley, with 8xAA full screen, extreme HD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> obviously ... at stock it rip off any card (for 1080/1440p) and with a little un-needed OC it can raise to a 1080 level, when the time will come
> 
> and MSI FTW! (nah FTW is not the exclusivity of EVGA  )
> 
> and the best bang for your bucks ... nonetheless albeit a too high price at my taste ...




With that said. When 1070s first came out on amazon they were selling for close to $630 if not more than that. On the UK Amazon site a lot of negative one star reviews were given just because amazon was price gouging. Prices have fallen a fair bit since then but prices are still kind of high but not as bad as previously


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> With that said. When 1070s first came out on amazon they were selling for close to $630 if not more than that. On the UK Amazon site a lot of negative one star reviews were given just because amazon was price gouging. Prices have fallen a fair bit since then but prices are still kind of high but not as bad as previously


true that ... although ... Switzerland is an oddball for hardware pricing ...


----------



## The Pack (Nov 12, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> true that ... although ... Switzerland is an oddball for hardware pricing ...


Sure


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2016)

The Pack said:


> Sure


ahah an Appenzeller i didn't notice  nice!


----------



## The Pack (Nov 12, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahah an Appenzeller i didn't notice  nice!


I live in Appenzell,but i'm not one...Switzerland of course...you too,i see


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hmm thats weird, higher OC lower score with the 375.70 driver...



 

Scored better with previous driver 373.06 and lower vram OC...


----------



## slozomby (Nov 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm thats weird, higher OC lower score with the 375.70 driver...
> 
> View attachment 81076
> 
> ...



at .1 fps difference i'd chalk that up to background processes rather than an driver change. I can run valley back to back several times with no setting changes and never get the exact same score.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm thats weird, higher OC lower score with the 375.70 driver...
> 
> View attachment 81076
> 
> ...





slozomby said:


> at .1 fps difference i'd chalk that up to background processes rather than an driver change. I can run valley back to back several times with no setting changes and never get the exact same score.


run variance indeed.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

At the lowest score the vram was clocked at 4954MHz
The higher score the vram was clocked at 4829MHz


----------



## Grings (Nov 12, 2016)

I know some older gen cards used to loosen memory timings as you turn them up, perhaps around them speeds it changes one that has a larger effect, think cas latency with desktop ram, where dropping by 2 places is slower until you clock further to overcome it (i am not suggesting you overclock it even further to test that theory however)

Failing that have you been checking the perfcap reading in gpuz to see if its hitting a power limit or something


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

Grings said:


> I know some older gen cards used to loosen memory timings as you turn them up, perhaps around them speeds it changes one that has a larger effect, think cas latency with desktop ram, where dropping by 2 places is slower until you clock further to overcome it (i am not suggesting you overclock it even further to test that theory however)
> 
> Failing that have you been checking the perfcap reading in gpuz to see if its hitting a power limit or something



It just says VRel in GPU-Z but it shows that a lot, even sometimes when running a game at stock speeds.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2016)

Grings said:


> I know some older gen cards used to loosen memory timings as you turn them up, perhaps around them speeds it changes one that has a larger effect, think cas latency with desktop ram, where dropping by 2 places is slower until you clock further to overcome it (i am not suggesting you overclock it even further to test that theory however)
> 
> Failing that have you been checking the perfcap reading in gpuz to see if its hitting a power limit or something





P4-630 said:


> It just says VRel in GPU-Z but it shows that a lot, even sometimes when running a game at stock speeds.


as long as the vRAM reading in GPU-Z stay stable, VRel or whatever perfcaps: mean nothing (at last nothing unavoidable  ), as the frequencies stay the same all along the bench (core on the other hand is more prone to fluctuate )

as i said above.
it's just a


GreiverBlade said:


> run variance indeed.


specially with only 6pts difference .... nothing to see here : same score 


nonetheless you only lost 0.1 average fps gained 1.9 minimal fps and lost 8.3 maximal fps... sooo much for huge fps gain on memory OC  that's a mere +1fps above my small +350/700 mem increase 

P.S. : i am still on 372.70


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2016)

Well...

Just finished having a few games of BF1 with a few  UK Clubhouse members... Sadly even doing +180 on the core was a little too much for it. Right now I have it at +80 on the core and nothing on the ram yet but i will keep testing. Bumping up the clocks by 25Mhz each BF1 session I have.


----------



## SpikeHob (Nov 12, 2016)

I run my FE 1080 on custom cooling loop , no matter what use I put gpu to , temps have never even reached 60 deg C , clock and mem speed seems pretty static most of the time , but I am not usually looking at temps , I am too busy trying not to die/crash


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> At the lowest score the vram was clocked at 4954MHz
> The higher score the vram was clocked at 4829MHz


Could also be the equivalent of the clocks being to high causing reduced performance at the higher clocked 4954 MHz. I've ran into reduced performance in game when I've pushed my Radeon R9 280 to 1750 MHz (7000 MHz.) It's fine when I back it down to 1725 MHz (6900 MHz - FPS went up but 7000 MHz caused a drop on FPS.)


----------



## jormungand (Nov 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> obviously ... at stock it rip off any card (for 1080/1440p) and with a little un-needed OC it can raise to a 1080 level, when the time will come
> 
> and MSI FTW! (nah FTW is not the exclusivity of EVGA  )
> 
> and the best bang for your bucks ... nonetheless albeit a too high price at my taste ...


Heyyyyy dont hurt my feelings and the feelings of my FTW..... my card and me have gone thru a lots of things together in just 2 months


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyone with a 1070@1440p find some BF1 maps to be extremely laggy?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone with a 1070@1440p find some BF1 maps to be extremely laggy?


BF1 is quite new and ... previous BF since the third, didn't prove themselve as being without hiccups or quite optimized.

aherm ... you need a 1080  then ... since the 1070 is a 1080p only (sarcasme...) and the 1080 is not 4K capable (fully )

unless it come from the OC 

if i did bought BF1 i would say the culprit is BF1 (EA) but since i can't reproduce that (nor do i have a 1440p screen for the moment) i will say ... it's BF1 ... ^

@Knoxx29 remove that thanks ... i was sarcastic, a 1080 is no good option for 1440p (not that it is also a 4k card   ) the line should be 1070/1080Ti to have a real interest for the XX80 line and not 1070/1080/1080Ti, the gap between a 1070 and a 1080 is too small to warrant a 1080 buying  (semi joke ...  )


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 14, 2016)

To GTX1070 owners with a 1440p monitor:
I'd like to know if you are able to maintain a stable 60fps in GTA V with 4xMSAA!!

Thanks!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> To GTX1070 owners with a 1440p monitor:
> I'd like to know if you are able to maintain a stable 60fps in GTA V with 4xMSAA!!
> 
> Thanks!


OH GOD ... not you too ... ARGH! the 1070 is a failure, not being able to be a fully fledged 1440p card 

(ps: 4xMSAA is useless ... well all AA are useless ... and thats comming from someone who game at 1080p ... if i do not need them at that resolution : it's a reasonable sacrifice to ditch'em for higher res, it's a waste of ressources )

oh well i guess we all need to sell our 1070 and go 1080 then  dun't wanna... GDDR5X NEVER! really hope the 1080Ti will use GDDR5 (and samsung ... )

pps: i really miss my 1070 today (and the next week and a half  ).... the actual GPU i am on for now : GT730 2gb DDR3 PCIeX X8


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> To GTX1070 owners with a 1440p monitor:
> I'd like to know if you are able to maintain a stable 60fps in GTA V with 4xMSAA!!
> 
> Thanks!



Cannot. Especially not in urban areas.

I really don't see the problem though. I've never put any emphasis on AA beyond FXAA and SMAA. GTA V looks just as nice without MSAA.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 15, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> : i really miss my 1070 today (and the next week and a half  )..



What happened with your GPU?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 15, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Cannot. Especially not in urban areas.



Can it do 4xMSAA , 60fps on Ultra wide 2560*1080 ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Can it do 4xMSAA , 60fps on Ultra wide 2560*1080 ?


Let down AA... It's not worth the hassle and utterly useless above 1920*1080 (even at 1080...  ) 



P4-630 said:


> What happened with your GPU?


Nothing, I am just in Spain where I have only a Athlon 5350 8gb 1600 and that GT730 2gb ddr3 x8 (in a x4 wired slot  )


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 15, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> Let down AA... It's not worth the hassle and utterly useless above 1920*1080 (even at 1080...  )
> 
> 
> Nothing, I am just in Spain where I have only a Athlon 5350 8gb 1600 and that GT730 2gb ddr3 x8 (in a x4 wired slot  )



What's with all the frequent travelling to España 

I suspect that people with low PPI monitors like to use AA (i.e. people with 27" 1920 x 1080 monitors, a PPI so horrendously low I wouldn't touch it even if it was discounted). Perhaps it's just me; I have a BenQ GW2265 (102 ppi) and Dell U2515H (117 ppi) and I don't notice the jaggies.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 15, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> What's with all the frequent travelling to España
> 
> I suspect that people with low PPI monitors like to use AA (i.e. people with 27" 1920 x 1080 monitors, a PPI so horrendously low I wouldn't touch it even if it was discounted). Perhaps it's just me; I have a BenQ GW2265 (102 ppi) and Dell U2515H (117 ppi) and I don't notice the jaggies.



Well I _do_ notice them in GTA V it just looks better with MSAA and I have a 21.5" 1080p ips monitor.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> What's with all the frequent travelling to España


my parents live there ... and since i sold my Alpha well ... i am stuck with my mother pc's  but i brought a gift for it to make up for the lost in power from my Alpha 



P4-630 said:


> Well I _do_ notice them in GTA V it just looks better with MSAA and I have a 21.5" 1080p ips monitor.


blerch ... no game i play at 1080p looks noticeably better wit any AA, i always put AA to off (which also ensure better fps or stable fps with all the other option to max)



tabascosauz said:


> I suspect that people with low PPI monitors like to use AA (i.e. people with 27" 1920 x 1080 monitors, a PPI so horrendously low I wouldn't touch it even if it was discounted)


 my Phillips is a 27" 1080p and i don't even use AA on that one and do not notice jaggies either 

nonetheless as i wrote to @P4-630  my next upgrades option would be :

http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/ag271qx

or

http://zowie.benq.com/en/product/monitor/xl/xl2730.html


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 15, 2016)

so i realized something last night and maybe this will help some of you... i could not get a steady fps with 1440P on fallout 4, there were always random areas where it would fall... until i set "prefer maximum performance in the CPL".

For whatever reason this makes a huge difference in all the games ive tried - fallout 4, facry 4, Doom (although that always ran great), and GTA V with very little noticeable visual difference (the games AF takes over anyways).  Huge boost in FPS from the default settings that installed with the driver.


----------



## Locksmith (Nov 23, 2016)

GTX 1080 Gainward GLH+GS - 2100 Mhz Core - 5550 Mhz x2 Ram


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2016)

the 1080 crew is slowly creeping up on the 1070 posse  So far ive just managed to get +150 on the core with a slight +10 in voltage. Currently clocking the ram up but that will take a while given my snail pace when it comes to gaming. Ram is just +40 for now but i will bump it up to +60 and go for another game of BF1


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

No comment...


----------



## heky (Nov 25, 2016)

The Pack said:


> No comment...View attachment 81329



Nice score man...oh and what are you cooling your card with? Its sitting at 35C under load.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 25, 2016)

Costum watercooled with a ocool watercoolblock seperatly cooled with an 360 radiator


----------



## newconroer (Dec 1, 2016)

Did anyone figure out how to get two DVI inputs to work properly on Pascal?

It has the single DVI connection, which supports DVI-D for a single monitor.
I took a second DVI based monitor, put it into an HDMI (or Displayport) adapter and then into the HDMI (or Displayport) socket.

The system recognizes the display however it won't go over 1280x800 without giving a black screen and occasionally red artifacts.

Since Maxwell I don't think these cards like DVI much


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi!

I just came home with a asus gtx 1080 a8g strix. 747e i paid for it.
I already ordered a gigabyte g1 gtx 1080 but after a week of waiting for the local shop to get it into storage i gave up on it.
Gigabyte g1 only has 1x 8pin power and only 1 hmdi port and 20e cheaper than the asus advanced.

Edit: Good buy - found out asic-quality is 94,1%
Edit 2: Asic quality reading if flawed since gpu-z newest version says not compatible.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 9, 2016)

i just received my thermal pads sooooo im like..

*To be, or not to be: that is the question:*

what do you think guys should i install it???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2016)

jormungand said:


> i just received my thermal pads sooooo im like..
> 
> *To be, or not to be: that is the question:*
> 
> what do you think guys should i install it???



do it fgt


----------



## jormungand (Dec 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> do it fgt


Far from that but i get your point lol. im more declined to the LSBn side. i think that totally.... 
gonna sit ez and calm this wknd and do my crap


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Far from that but i get your point lol. im more declined to the LSBn side. i think that totally....
> gonna sit ez and calm this wknd and do my crap



 might as well get it over and done with. 20mins?


----------



## TheOne (Dec 9, 2016)

Should help extend the life of the card, worst case you accidently damage something and have to RMA.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Dec 12, 2016)

i enjoyed taking my card apart.

never seen it as a "chore"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2016)

I originally planned on getting a waterblock for my 1070 but i dont think im going to now. Doesnt seem like much of a point it runs cool and quiet enough and it wont overclock any better under water so. Going to downsize cases since i dont need 2 rada to cool my cpu to phantek enthoo evolv ATX Tempered glass. A little project in February. New psu and custom cable kit from CableModz too.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2016)

MSI 1080 gaming X reporting for doody.
(FPS reading shows 0 when gaming window not primary focus)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2016)

Mussels said:


> MSI 1080 gaming X reporting for doody.
> (FPS reading shows 0 when gaming window not primary focus)



You going to clock that card or what?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> You going to clock that card or what?



thems the highest clocks at stock voltage


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 19, 2016)

Mussels said:


> thems the highest clocks at stock voltage


Don't forget to update your System Specs - Video Card(s).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2016)

updated sig PC's, forgot main PC in specs. cheers.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2016)

Mussels said:


> thems the highest clocks at stock voltage


 gah, that sucks. I thought all the 1080s hit 2100+


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> gah, that sucks. I thought all the 1080s hit 2100+



Why should they?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2016)

2062 is not far off 2100, performance difference would be negligible.

I could clock it higher, but i found it was throttling back causing dips in the graph - those clocks kept steady at full speed at all times. voltage rise might help, but i see no need for that even at 4k.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> gah, that sucks. I thought all the 1080s hit 2100+


2100 boost? well a 1070 does it too ... otherwise it's 1700 core to have a 2100 boost ... 



Mussels said:


> 2062 is not far off 2100, performance difference would be negligible.
> 
> I could clock it higher, but i found it was throttling back causing dips in the graph - those clocks kept steady at full speed at all times. voltage rise might help, but i see no need for that even at 4k.





Knoxx29 said:


> Why should they?



indeed it's either i can keep 2100 for one single bench or it average at 2088 during normal gaming ... (not that 1556 base and 1974 sustained boost is not enough, maybe when i will finally switch to a 1440p 144hz monitor)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2016)

Maybe mine just does better since its on water?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> Maybe mine just does better since its on water?



LOL I thought you had a 1080FE?....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> LOL I thought you had a 1080FE?....


well that's the point (the only point) of a FE ... easy waterblock 

oh wait he changed for a EVGA Hybrid ... it's a AIO ... well nope not water ... at [edit: i need to find back the quantity] of Ethylene Glycol 
though the cooling capacity of that type of cooling is a little above a custom air but not on par at all with a real custom loop.

not much tho :








Athlon2K15 said:


> Maybe mine just does better since its on water?


i wonder how much better, and at what premium over a good custom (at a correct price  ) or a 1070


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh wait he changed for a EVGA Hybrid



Right, thats what I see now in his system specs, so it seems after so many cards he sold off his 1080FE as well!
Probably too much heat and noise... And throttling?...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Right, thats what I see now in his system specs, so it seems after so many cards he sold off his 1080FE as well!
> Probably too much heat and noise... And throttling?...



No just put hybrid block on my FE.


----------



## Finners (Dec 31, 2016)

Recently got myself a 1070 but sort of dived in when I saw a deal and didn't know about the whole micron memory thing.

What sort of memory overclocks are you guys seeing on your 1070's?

Mine seems to be benchable at +750 before I start getting any flickering etc.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 31, 2016)

Finners said:


> Recently got my a 1070 but sort of dived in when I saw a deal and didn't know about the whole micron memory thing.
> 
> What sort of memory overclocks are you guys seeing on your 1070's?
> 
> Mine seems to be benchable at +750 before I start getting any flickering etc.



Mine has samsung vram:



P4-630 said:


> Mine does at least +825 on the vram, haven't been higher yet, sofar no artifacts during benchmark runs.



Have been a bit higher but can't check that right now because I'm not at home and using a laptop now.

@Finners here the vram was clocked at 2415MHz:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15300177?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2017)

AFAIK heres my Final OC....






CV +10
CC +150
MC +660

I could probably push a little harder if i upped the voltage anymore. but I was sitting on +680 on the MC for a while and that just seemed to make my PC randomly restart and BSOD for no reason.... Problem stopped once i lowered the MC to +660.

Maybe I should bump the voltage a little higher


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2017)

What does it actually boost to and run though? 

You can change memory voltage on that card?! I don't recall that...cool!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> What does it actually boost to and run though?
> 
> You can change memory voltage on that card?! I don't recall that...cool!



How can you tell what it boosts to?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2017)

i should raise the volts on mine and see how it goes


----------



## Finners (Jan 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> AFAIK heres my Final OC....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you not raised your power limit? Would imagine it would just throttle on power limit otherwise. 

To see you initial boost clocks just click the "?" next to the Bus interface and start the render and look on the sensors tab. Your eventual stable boost speed will be lower as I think it drops clocks at about 45 degrees and so on as the temperature increases.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2017)

Finners said:


> Have you not raised your power limit? Would imagine it would just throttle on power limit otherwise.
> 
> To see you initial boost clocks just click the "?" next to the Bus interface and start the render and look on the sensors tab. Your eventual stable boost speed will be lower as I think it drops clocks at about 45 degrees and so on as the temperature increases.




Boost seems to be 2075-2088Mhz on the core, Memory is still 2332Mhz. 

I forgot to mention in my previous post that i had the power limit upped to 120%


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i had the power limit upped to 120%



I haven't played with that setting on my 1080 Classified, what would be the advantage upping the power limit voltage?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Boost seems to be 2075-2088Mhz on the core, Memory is still 2332Mhz.
> 
> I forgot to mention in my previous post that i had the power limit upped to 120%


needing a 1732 base core to reach a 2088 boost peak 2075 average? weird, mine does 2088 stable at 1700-1706 base core and 108% power limit, well my max PL is 108 on my card   (although i keep it at 1556 most of the time )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I haven't played with that setting on my 1080 Classified, what would be the advantage upping the power limit voltage?



Im no expert but i think that governs how far/hard the card can be pushed beyond the cards original TDP before it throttles....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> needing a 1732 base core to reach a 2088 boost peak 2075 average? weird, mine does 2088 stable at 1700-1706 base core and 108% power limit, well my max PL is 108 on my card   (although i keep it at 1556 most of the time )



Well im not sure... But if you compare it to the the GPUz screenie on W1zzards review -- im actually within margin of error of his OC.







He has higher bandwidth because he tests/runs a PCI-E 3.0 board while im still on 2.0


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2017)

My maximum OC is 2126, GPU Clock offset 136 and memory clock offset 525


----------



## Finners (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah I'm sure GPU boost 3 is taking lots more into account than we can play with. I'm +180 on core which boosts to a max of 2139 before settling between 2113-2101Mhz whilst flat out gaming.

That's with +50 voltage/ +108 PL (also max on my card)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> My maximum OC is 2126, GPU Clock offset 136 and memory clock offset 525


nah ... your maximum boost ... remember  you oc up to the max base clock and then boost is in charge to ... boost temporarily up to a max (stable preferably) 



Finners said:


> Yeah I'm sure GPU boost 3 is taking lots more into account than we can play with. I'm +180 on core which boosts to a max of 2139 before settling between 2113-2101Mhz whilst flat out gaming.
> 
> That's with +50 voltage/ +108 PL (also max on my card)


ohhh  108% max PL too, what card?

my max boost was 2100 with 1716 but would only be stable in a single Valley/Heaven run, otherwise 2088 seems to be the max while i clock it between 1700 and 1716, as i said ... 1556 is enough ... no game need more and most of the time i even laugh as my fan remain idle when gaming because of the GPU temp is not even reaching 60°C


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> my max boost was 2100 with 1716 but would only be stable in a single Valley/Heaven run, otherwise 2088 seems to be the max while i clock it between 1700 and 1716, as i said ... 1556 is enough ... no game need more and most of the time i even laugh as my fan remain idle when gaming because of the GPU temp not even reaching 60°C



I agree... I play BF1 with my settings and FPS NEVER goes below 90fps@Ultra. In fact last week i was seeing 120fps on AB OSD and had to check my graphical settings just to make sure i wasnt running the game on high settings because i was suffering some serious microstutter on a few maps with 970Sli -- Nope. everything on ultra and buttery smooth


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> nah ... your maximum boost ... remember  you oc up to the max base clock and then boost is in charge to ... boost temporarily up to a max (stable preferably)



My bad, what you said is what i meant, btw, it's not boost temporarily it stays at 2126 without drop, 144 FPS


----------



## Finners (Jan 3, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> ohhh  108% max PL too, what card?
> 
> my max boost was 2100 with 1716 but would only be stable in a single Valley/Heaven run, otherwise 2088 seems to be the max while i clock it between 1700 and 1716, as i said ... 1556 is enough ... no game need more and most of the time i even laugh as my fan remain idle when gaming because of the GPU temp is not even reaching 60°C



MSi GTX 1070 Armor OC, brought it on impulse just before Christmas when it popped up for £295 when normally its nearer £400 .

Whats your card?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2017)

Finners said:


> MSi GTX 1070 Armor OC, brought it on impulse just before Christmas when it popped up for £295 when normally its nearer £400 .
> 
> Whats your card?



thats actually quite a steal for that price. I paid just under £420 for my Gaming X though it was originally for £430 but i had a £12 off voucher. If i saw the card for that price, i might of been tempted to grab another for Sli lol. Though Im not regretting not having SLi currently.


----------



## Finners (Jan 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats actually quite a steal for that price. I paid just under £420 for my Gaming X though it was originally for £430 but i had a £12 off voucher. If i saw the card for that price, i might of been tempted to grab another for Sli lol. Though Im not regretting not having SLi currently.



Its why I kept it, Even with VEGA coming along I cant see me getting 1070 or better performance for 300 notes


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats actually quite a steal for that price. I paid just under £420 for my Gaming X though it was originally for £430 but i had a £12 off voucher. If i saw the card for that price, i might of been tempted to grab another for Sli lol. Though Im not regretting not having SLi currently.



If you really want to upgrade your system again, I'd wait for a GTX1080Ti, wouldn't go 1070 SLI.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2017)

300$, 300£ or 300€?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> If you really want to upgrade your system again, I'd wait for a GTX1080Ti, wouldn't go 1070 SLI.



I dont but If i had the chance to pick up two 1070s at £295 before i bought mine, I would of considered SLi


----------



## Finners (Jan 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> 300$, 300£ or 300€?



That question aimed at me? I meant 1070 performance for £300 inc VAT


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 3, 2017)

Finners said:


> MSi GTX 1070 Armor OC, brought it on impulse just before Christmas when it popped up for £295 when normally its nearer £400 .
> 
> Whats your card?


same card 

<look under system specs


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Jan 4, 2017)

Not to be left behind. love this new card.grandson gets the sli GTX980. He's good for awhile.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2017)

the MSI cards definitely seem popular here.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 4, 2017)

Mussels said:


> the MSI cards definitely seem popular here.


yes they are 

well i saw more positive review, professional and personal about MSI than any other manufacturer, which kinda decided me to get one


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2017)

It may be because it is cheap


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 4, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> It may be because it is cheap


ok actually rightly priced ... compared to a certain other brand  that did a royal screw up recently 


edit: nah ... actually they are still overpriced even being "cheap" compared to other offer


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> compared to a certain other brand  that did a royal screw up recently



Evga is one of the best brands out there,  i know you are talking about Evga


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2017)

hah cheap, i paid $995 Au for mine.

Only reason i'll recommend them so highly is the lack of noise, both fan and coil whine.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 5, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Evga is one of the best brands out there,  i know you are talking about Evga


well ... too expensive, put that on the lifetime warranty? maybe  although the only brand i had recursive issues with... sadly, was EVGA 

i was also talking about Gigabyte and Asus (although i like these two) they had numerous issues with their 10XX line that i never had or see in MSI's line


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2017)

i upgraded from EVGA cards, revision 1 had faulty fans and revision 2 had massive coil whine.

I'd never recommend EVGA over MSI, comparing my last two cards to my new one.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... too expensive, put that on the lifetime warranty?



Maybe i will let it put inside my coffin when i die 



GreiverBlade said:


> although the only brand i had recursive issues with... sadly, was EVGA



Too bad.

I have never had any problems with Evga, maybe i am too lucky



Mussels said:


> i upgraded from EVGA cards, revision 1 had faulty fans and revision 2 had massive coil whine.
> 
> I'd never recommend EVGA over MSI, comparing my last two cards to my new one.



Maybe the European one are somehow better?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2017)

mine were USA models i bought from erocker, the 'best buy edition' (which was a first gen, resold with second gen cooler. apparently first gen had coil whine AND a loud cooler)

much happier with a truly silent MSI beasty now


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 5, 2017)

The card I have is my first MSI card, no coil whine, very quiet and I'm pretty satisfied with it.
My previous cards were Gigabyte AMD, XFX, PowerColor and Club3D and HIS.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 5, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe the European one are somehow better?


n-ope ... not even a chance ... as i am Swiss all my EVGA i had ( mostly 285/460/470/580) were European ... and all of them had issues
also talk about lifetime warranty ... pfahahaha i had one successful RMA on the 580 who was changed for a new model after the VRM blew up, though no OC involved, and then no more warranty coverage when the replacement suffered nearly the same issue  other cards ... coil whine, stalling fan, artifacting even with a mild OC ... the horror ... (for me  )

MSI on the other hand ... they always replaced and honored any RMA i submited to them even to the extent to replace a R9 270 Gaming i allegedly burned (short circuit due to a too close CPU heatsink  ) and even though i explained them that it was my fault ... (and that one even missed the "warranty Void If Removed" sticker on the heatsink screw  )




P4-630 said:


> The card I have is my first MSI card, no coil whine, very quiet and I'm pretty satisfied with it.
> My previous cards were Gigabyte AMD, XFX, PowerColor and Club3D and HIS.


pretty much same line up of brand for me ... except you can add almost every other known brands to it  (and less known ... but not for the nostalgic ... )

i am baffled how my Armor behave ... i just got into a huge game session ... nearly no games made the fans kick in ... i need to play more demanding games ... or ... i need to not run my front 3xML140 at full RPM i guess xD


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> n-ope ... not even a chance ... as i am Swiss all my EVGA i had ( mostly 285/460/470/580) were European ... and all of them had issues
> also talk about lifetime warranty ... pfahahaha i had one successful RMA on the 580 who was changed for a new model after the VRM blew up, though no OC involved, and then no more warranty coverage when the replacement suffered nearly the same issue  other cards ... coil whine, stalling fan, artifacting even with a mild OC ... the horror ... (for me  )
> 
> MSI on the other hand ... they always replaced and honored any RMA i submited to them even to the extent to replace a R9 270 Gaming i allegedly burned (short circuit due to a too close CPU heatsink  ) and even though i explained them that it was my fault ... (and that one even missed the "warranty Void If Removed" sticker on the heatsink screw  )
> ...



my gaming X is the same, even at 4K many of my games just dont make the fans turn on at all, and the few that do its <20% most of the time. They designed a really good cooler, on a power efficient card.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 5, 2017)

Mussels said:


> my gaming X is the same, even at 4K many of my games just dont make the fans turn on at all, and the few that do its <20% most of the time. They designed a really good cooler, on a power efficient card.


yep i dig the Twin Frozr cooler since the GTX 460 Hawk i owned (from who i, sadly, have only the box left over  )

MSI did an amazing job


----------



## Vellinious (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't think I'd seen this group until today.  I have a couple of 1080 FTWs under water.  My whole rig is setup on a cart, so I can wheel it outside in the winter for cold temp benchmark runs.  Good fun, and some pretty awesome clocks come out of it.  I see Nick lurks here....anyone else here running cold / chilled?  What kinds of clocks are you seeing?


----------



## flmatter (Feb 22, 2017)

Just installed my 1070 last night       now to go back and read what you guys(gals) are running for software for OC and fan curves.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2017)

flmatter said:


> Just installed my 1070 last night       now to go back and read what you guys(gals) are running for software for OC and fan curves.



I installed Afterburner and use the default fan profile which runs my 2 fans at around 1000rpm when idle at 26 degrees , 20.5 ambient, works well for me.
My GPU temp climbs up to around 60 when overclocked and benchmarking, in gaming the temp is around 50s.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 22, 2017)

When I get home later, I will install afterburner and run some benchmarks. This weekend will be real fun because I will be side/upgrading my system to a 4690K/combo that I just bought off @Lt_JWS.  Hopefully no real bottlenecks, please advise since I am new to intel stuff.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2017)

flmatter said:


> When I get home later, I will install afterburner and run some benchmarks. This weekend will be real fun because I will be side/upgrading my system to a 4690K/combo that I just bought off @Lt_JWS.  Hopefully no real bottlenecks, please advise since I am new to intel stuff.



Well I have a locked i5 6500 @ just a bit over stock speed due to my ram XMP profile, no bottleneck here! 
Runs fine with my i5! So should yours, even better when overclocked!


----------



## flmatter (Feb 23, 2017)

small bump in afterburner    will try more later.    compared my heaven and valley #'s and I am way low compared to everyone else. setting for the bench's maybe off  will do more this weekend.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2017)

your AMD CPU is probably holding you back on the scores, a lot of us are runing OC'd intels here


----------



## flmatter (Feb 23, 2017)

Will be getting a 4690k soon and Fresh install of OS when it arrives. So hopefully everything will come online .


----------



## Vellinious (Feb 23, 2017)

Valley is horribly CPU limited.  Heaven isn't quite as bad, until you get SLI, and then it'll start showing it's age as well.  I don't hold much weight in Heaven and Valley scores anymore......it's a CPU overclocking contest now, instead of a GPU benchmark.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2017)

question, because it has been a while, is there any benefit in having a 960 or 760 as the physix only card? I remember something a long time ago about running a second lesser card just for physix or something like that? I guess my question is will my 1070 benefit from something like that or just drive on as is?  thanks   it has been a while since I have had a quality gpu from NVidia.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2017)

flmatter said:


> question, because it has been a while, is there any benefit in having a 960 or 760 as the physix only card? I remember something a long time ago about running a second lesser card just for physix or something like that? I guess my question is will my 1070 benefit from something like that or just drive on as is?  thanks   it has been a while since I have had a quality gpu from NVidia.



hardware accelerated physx is very dead. There  is no benefit whatsoever.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2017)

flmatter said:


> View attachment 84423
> 
> small bump in afterburner    will try more later.    compared my heaven and valley #'s and I am way low compared to everyone else. setting for the bench's maybe off  will do more this weekend.



Here are W1zz his OC results of the GTX1070 FE https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1070/27.html


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2017)

@W1zzard  do you have a screenshot of afterburner with those settings?  Or anyone?   Thx @P4-630


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2017)

flmatter said:


> @W1zzard  do you have a screenshot of afterburner with those settings?  Or anyone?   Thx @P4-630



Maximum OC results may vary but the FE cards seem to be fairly good OCers overall, just use a custom fan profile in afterburner.

I don't have a FE but these are my afterburner OC settings for my MSI GTX1070 Gaming X, my card doesn't like to be overclocked much on the core, the vram(samsung) is no problem.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2017)

thank you very much


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Maximum OC results may vary but the FE cards seem to be fairly good OCers overall, just use a custom fan profile in afterburner.
> 
> I don't have a FE but these are my afterburner OC settings for my MSI GTX1070 Gaming X, my card doesn't like to be overclocked much on the core, the vram(samsung) is no problem.
> View attachment 84501



With your temp limit set to 83*c it's no wonder your core clock doesn't want to be pushed.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2017)

Slizzo said:


> With your temp limit set to 83*c it's no wonder your core clock doesn't want to be pushed.



Well the maximum GPU temp during benchmarking is just around 60s , do you think it has any use to set the temp limit higher than 83?

@flmatter this is my 3d mark Firestrike score with these OC settings from above:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15300177?


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2017)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18194980     I think the biggest hurdle I have is the fx8320.....which will be changing soon.


edit   i5 4690K arrived today  as soon as new thermal paste arrives I will be moving cpu/mobo over to its new home along with AIO cooler( for some OC'in).


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 25, 2017)

I had to vote GTX 1070 I own MSI's Gaming X version and the GTX 1080 is just too expensive of what u get out of it in my country.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Maximum OC results may vary but the FE cards seem to be fairly good OCers overall, just use a custom fan profile in afterburner.
> 
> I don't have a FE but these are my afterburner OC settings for my MSI GTX1070 Gaming X, my card doesn't like to be overclocked much on the core, the vram(samsung) is no problem.
> View attachment 84501



Nice. I managed to squeeze +150 on my core and just under +700 on my memory all with a +10 core voltage bump and powerlimit at +120.

I could probably go a bit higher


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nice. I managed to squeeze +150 on my core and just under +700 on my memory all with a +10 core voltage bump and powerlimit at +120.
> 
> I could probably go a bit higher



I have been higher on vram but somehow my valley score got worse after that...!?


----------



## flmatter (Feb 25, 2017)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18217025       so a big difference with the i5 running at 3.9/4 vs the old fx8320   1070 is only set to 75 core and 400 memory in afterburner.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18194980   fx8320


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I have been higher on vram but somehow my valley score got worse after that...!?


That's what happens with GDDR5 when it's past its point of no return. The OC on it is basically unstable.. but the error checking keeps it "stable" (kinda guessing).


----------



## Grings (Feb 25, 2017)

dont latencies also get higher/more relaxed at certain frequencies?

i know it did with older gddr


----------



## Vellinious (Feb 25, 2017)

The memory on the 1080s is really odd.  550 and under seems to be rock solid, anything above that, and it's all over the place.  One time it'll run great at +850, then the very next run it'll drop 6 fps on the graphics scores.  Personally, I think it's buggin out half the time....it's near crashing, and just barely manages to stay stable enough to keep from crashing the driver, but unstable enough that it's wildly unpredictable.  I won't run mine at anything over +560, even for benching.  If it's buggy enough that one run gives +6 fps, and another run gives -6fps then something's wrong.  Just the fact that people are gaining 6-10 fps just by going from +550 to +750 offset tells me everything I need to know.  They want to take those benchmark scores...more power to them.  I have more integrity than that.  lol


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 26, 2017)

flmatter said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18217025       so a big difference with the i5 running at 3.9/4 vs the old fx8320   1070 is only set to 75 core and 400 memory in afterburner.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18194980   fx8320



Looking good!


----------



## SpikeHob (Mar 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well the maximum GPU temp during benchmarking is just around 60s , do you think it has any use to set the temp limit higher than 83?
> 
> @flmatter this is my 3d mark Firestrike score with these OC settings from above:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15300177?


83 degrees is not the start of thermal throttling , it is the max temp , throttling will start at a much lower temp , and slowly ramp up the throttling as the temp rises . Just set your temp to the max setting , this will give you the maximum headroom and least throttling .


----------



## Vellinious (Mar 12, 2017)

Not really....boost 3.0 is going to raise voltage / lower clocks about every 10c or so, regardless of what the "temp target" is at.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 31, 2017)

Uhmm... How about these clocks @GreiverBlade 
Valid result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18970407?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2017)

I should post my firestrike score up. I ran the bench last and pulled almost 17000 points


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2017)

Heres my score...






And heres a random user with a 1080 with almost identical specs as me that i used to compare against.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres my score...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to look at your "Graphics score" in your case *20306  (thats the core @ stock speed?)
*
This was mine best sofar: Graphics score: *21169*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> You need to look at your "Graphics score" in your case *20306  (thats the core @ stock speed?)
> *
> This was mine best sofar: Graphics score: *21169*
> View attachment 87621



I think the difference is from my board only being PCI-Ex 2.0 and windows 7 Hence why i pulled up a user with a X79 platform to compare directly to. And no, thats the Core with +120 offset on the core, I used to have it at +150 but I started crashing in BF1. Im not sure if its my memory which is unstable or my core but i'll find out soon enough


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the difference is from my board only being PCI-Ex 2.0 and windows 7 Hence why i pulled up a user with a X79 platform to compare directly to. And no, thats the Core with +120 offset on the core, I used to have it at +150 but I started crashing in BF1. Im not sure if its my memory which is unstable or my core but i'll find out soon enough



If you have one of the first batch, I know you have samsung vram, I think you should be able to clock your vram at least to 2400.

My core doesn't want to OC that much, my vram though can run up to 2415 (no artifacts).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2017)

I already have +610 offset on the memory (used to be 630 but started crashing) I'll probably need to slowly bump up the core or ram one at the time to see which is the one thats causing the instability . I think its the memory though because when BF1 crashes, the screen goes all funny before hitting the desktop.


----------



## LightningJR (May 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres my score...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my graphics score is nearly identical to yours. I am also running PCI-E 16x 2.0


----------



## F-Zero (May 7, 2017)

Best graphic score i could get in FireStrike with my G1 1070 was 21 272. The samsung memory clocks great.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2017)

now that i'm financially better off i'm pondering what kind of upgrade i'd get moving from my 3770 to a 7500k/7600k... has anyone made that jump (from a 4.5ghz OC + fast DDR3 ram) and seen gains with a 10x0?


----------



## biffzinker (May 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> now that i'm financially better off i'm pondering what kind of upgrade i'd get moving from my 3770 to a 7500k/7600k... has anyone made that jump (from a 4.5ghz OC + fast DDR3 ram) and seen gains with a 10x0?


Keep hearing of less stuttering, and higher framerates from people that moved off of a i5-4670K, i7-4770K/4790K, and especially i5-2500K, i7-2600K to the newer i7-7700K even when re-using a Geforce GTX 970. They thought the GTX 970 was limiting the framerate when it was the older overclocked (for those overclocking) Intel CPU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> now that i'm financially better off i'm pondering what kind of upgrade i'd get moving from my 3770 to a 7500k/7600k... has anyone made that jump (from a 4.5ghz OC + fast DDR3 ram) and seen gains with a 10x0?




If the 7600k is cheap. Just do it


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If the 7600k is cheap. Just do it



tis not cheap at all... i'll be selling off my 3rd and 4th systems to achieve the upgrade (and it wont be for a few months, we're talking $1k au just to get a 6/7 series K chip mobo and ram)


----------



## Caring1 (May 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> tis not cheap at all... i'll be selling off my 3rd and 4th systems to achieve the upgrade (and it wont be for a few months, we're talking $1k au just to get a 6/7 series K chip mobo and ram)


Just had a quick look, and the 7600K is an i5 and $335, so with a board to match should be around $700


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> tis not cheap at all... i'll be selling off my 3rd and 4th systems to achieve the upgrade (and it wont be for a few months, we're talking $1k au just to get a 6/7 series K chip mobo and ram)





Caring1 said:


> Just had a quick look, and the 7600K is an i5 and $335, so with a board to match should be around $700




Better off just going for Ryzen in that case, Get a nice 1600X or 1700. I mean, if youre going to be going down the route of a new board & CPU anyway you might as well get it over and done with.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2017)

Proud owner of an MSI Gaming X 1080 now.

Clocks OK to 2076. Temps at 70 C max. Happy camper here.

Time to start saving for that new cpu now ^^



Mussels said:


> now that i'm financially better off i'm pondering what kind of upgrade i'd get moving from my 3770 to a 7500k/7600k... has anyone made that jump (from a 4.5ghz OC + fast DDR3 ram) and seen gains with a 10x0?



I'm on a 4.4 Ghz i5 3570k ATM and I could probably gain 10-15% with a decent CPU upgrade. But I'll be damned if I pay full price for another 4c CPU. Can't justify that tbh because it'll be a full platform upgrade for a measly (best case) 15% perf. So, at this time seeing how Ryzen clocks, I'm waiting on Intel to bring 6c/12t to mainstream, X99 to come down abit, OR Ryzen2.

By the way, regardless of that bottleneck; top of bracket, and 8th of all similar systems  (menno_rutten is me)

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode.../R/1430/1085/5599?minScore=4900&cpuName=Intel

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19116747?


----------



## ERazer (May 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Proud owner of an MSI Gaming X 1080 now.
> 
> Clocks OK to 2076. Temps at 70 C max. Happy camper here.
> 
> ...



MSI silent beast


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2017)

ERazer said:


> MSI silent beast



I concur, having a gaming X 1070 though but whisper quiet in my case, even under load.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2017)

Yeah I love it, up to 70% fanspeed even the MSI is inaudible in my case. Literally can't hear it. It's even better than my old MSI GTX 770 was at 50% fan  ridiculous

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19813491?

FS 1.1 normal


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah I love it, up to 70% fanspeed even the MSI is inaudible in my case. Literally can't hear it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19813491?
> 
> FS 1.1 normal



You aren't going to return this one are you?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> You aren't going to return this one are you?



Nope, with this one I actually have faith it'll outlast its usefulness, which I didn't have with that FTW


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Nope, with this one I actually have faith it'll outlast its usefulness, which I didn't have with that FTW



But...but.... Vega is coming!!!


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> But...but.... Vega is coming!!!



So is Volta, Ryzen 2, Vega Ultra Fury XYZ

Next GPU upgrade will be properly scaled for full blown 1440p/120hz, so I can wait and see what happens ^^ I can't part with my 120hz 1080p VA yet, match made in heaven over here. Best monitor I ever had, and this 1080 can push all of it fine


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Just had a quick look, and the 7600K is an i5 and $335, so with a board to match should be around $700



you forgot to add in 16GB of DDR4 3000 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Better off just going for Ryzen in that case, Get a nice 1600X or 1700. I mean, if youre going to be going down the route of a new board & CPU anyway you might as well get it over and done with.



Ryzen is an option. A little cheaper, a little slower per core... but the bonus cores could pay off long term. Waiting for more mature boards if i go down that road, if nothing else (see the recent updates for XMP support, for example)



Vayra86 said:


> Proud owner of an MSI Gaming X 1080 now.
> 
> Clocks OK to 2076. Temps at 70 C max. Happy camper here.
> 
> ...



MSI 1080 gaming Z here... and apart from hyper threading, we're in the exact same boat 
(btw mine has no capacitor whine til 400FPS, which is friggin amazing compared to my EVGA 970's that whined even at 60 FPS)


Ugh now i'm pondering a GPU swap with my LAN rig to see if FPS is smoother on the 6th gen setup... but single channel RAM might make it moot. need to get myself a cheap 8GB stick :/


----------



## Caring1 (May 9, 2017)

Mussels said:


> you forgot to add in 16GB of DDR4 3000


That shit must be gold plated, it costs more than the Motherboard, and in some cases the CPU.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> That shit must be gold plated, it costs more than the Motherboard, and in some cases the CPU.



https://www.pccasegear.com/category/186_1782/memory/all-ddr4-memory

having 16GB of 2400 DDR3*, i wont 'sidegrade' to higher latency/lower Mhz DDR4

*Typo? What typo?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 9, 2017)

Mussels said:


> you forgot to add in 16GB of DDR4 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 1080's also no whiner at all  Seems they learned abit from Maxwell. I hardly see any 'whining' about whine


----------



## P4-630 (May 9, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> My 1080's also no whiner at all  Seems they learned abit from Maxwell. I hardly see any 'whining' about whine



NO whining here as well. My last whining card was a HD3870 with the odd GDDR4.
(Had a few laptops after that....)

The manufacturers did a better job this time it seems, since they probably have gotten many complaints about it in the past....


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2017)

I was reading something on the internet and I read somewhere that they said a GTX1070 is a mid-range card.
Well personally I still consider my 519 Euros GTX1070 a high-end card and it's performance is still in high-end whatever they say.


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I still consider my 519 Euros GTX1070 a high-end card



And what should it be a GTX1080/1080ti?


----------



## Final_Fighter (May 27, 2017)

Mussels said:


> tis not cheap at all... i'll be selling off my 3rd and 4th systems to achieve the upgrade (and it wont be for a few months, we're talking $1k au just to get a 6/7 series K chip mobo and ram)



in all honesty i would just overclock your cpu some more if you plan on getting a new one. stay below 1.45v and you wont have any issues. id shoot for 4.7-4.8


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2017)

1080 =high end
1080Ti = extreme high end


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1080 =high end
> 1080Ti = extreme high end



1070 performance is still high-end


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> 1070 performance is still high-end



That makes feel my 1080 embarrassed.


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> That makes feel my 1080 embarrassed.



You should be glad you gave up that xeon because your 1080 was under performing in that rig.


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> You should be glad you gave up that xeon because your 1080 was under performing in that rig.



In fact after i get the 1080ti i will put it back in that Rig


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> In fact after i get the 1080ti i will put it back in that Rig


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2017)

1070 = high end
1080 = higher end
1080ti = highest end
1090 = Mount Higherest


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


>



Well if you don't wanna see it there buy it.


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well if you don't wanna see it there buy it.





No thanks, I'm good! 
I'm still impressed with my MSI 1070's performance, even at 1440p now!


----------



## FireFox (May 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> No thanks, I'm good!
> I'm still impressed with my MSI 1070's performance, even at 1440p now!



I was going to give it to you for 5€


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> 1070 performance is still high-end



1070 = Diet Coke of high end


----------



## Vayra86 (May 27, 2017)

x70 has always been high end, same as x80.

80ti is enthusiast


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2017)

BIOS modded my GTX 1080 MSI gaming X to a GTX 1080 MSI gaming Z, does that mean i've gone from high end to enthusiast? 

Or do we just move one letter forward, so its high end to ijhi foe?


----------



## FireFox (May 28, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> x70 has always been high end, same as x80.



No way.

First: don't compare the 1070 with a 1080

Second: if a 1070 was/is a High End Card for sure i wouldn't buy a 1080

Third: for some reason the 1080 costed 850€ and the 1070 around 500€

High End my @$$


----------



## Vayra86 (May 29, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> No way.
> 
> First: don't compare the 1070 with a 1080
> 
> ...



GTX 680 compared to 670 was awfully close, like 10-15% margin, just like the 970 - 980.. It is only with this Pascal release that x80 shows a worthwhile jump to call it 'something else'. But a bracket of GPUs doesn't consist of one GPU - it consists of two generally speaking. Mid range starts with x60(ti) and stops at x50(ti), for example.

If we want to give every card a separate 'fancy name' by all means... I'm not taking part in that nonsense.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 8, 2017)

Can I join? I like clubs. Anyone have a drink?


----------



## Toothless (Jun 8, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Can I join? I like clubs. Anyone have a drink?


Drank all my hard ciders last night. Oops.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Can I join? I like clubs. Anyone have a drink?



Sure! 
Welcome to the club!


Show-off your card with photos and/or post your benchmarks if you like.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 8, 2017)

PS. Where can I get a drink from?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2017)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 88858
> 
> View attachment 88859
> 
> ...



I think you could get even better scores if you would pair it with a recent CPU.

Knoxx29 had a OC'd Xeon paired with a 1080 and I scored better in some benchmarks with my i5 6500 paired with 1070......


----------



## FilipM (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, I agree, some of the benchies could be a tad better, but I'm yet to see a game that is CPU bottlenecked. Closest I've come to that is Rainbow Six Siege in Multiplayer at 1080P, max cpu usage I've seen is 92%.

It's allright for now


----------



## infrared (Jun 8, 2017)

I need to get some bench's installed, extremely happy with my latest purchase, as expensive as these cards are they pack one hell of a punch!

edit: need to get a waterblock for it asap, reference cooler is freakin loud!


----------



## FilipM (Jun 8, 2017)

I find it loud only when gaming, but I don't hear it through headphones anyways. When I quit gaming, the fan speeds (CPU, MB fan headers, GPU) all throttle down and it is a pleasant experience.


----------



## Slizzo (Jun 8, 2017)

Changed my vote from 1080 to 1080Ti. Been on the Ti for a little while now...


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 8, 2017)

My GTX 1070 Dual. After breaking Boost 3.0 the card is surprisingly well behaved on liquid nitrogen.





testing various mods on air. Extra capacitors on Vcore didn't do anything but the extra caps on memory got the Micron GDDR5 ICs from +550MHz to +750MHz stable. The card is terrible at ambient temperatures doing 1975MHz without mods and 1999MHz with raised Vcore.





A very quick AIO test to see if the card would scale with temperatures. It kinda did. 2012MHz core on almost 1.2V.





LN2 gives cards wings. 2468MHz core at -115C on 1.4V core.





back of the card icing over. The Micron GDDR5 actually works really well with cold. Went all the way to +900MHz with the card cold so an extra 150MHz over air or water cooling.

Unfortuantely I couldn't go further with the card since I had to run with the Raptor 4's base extension to clear the Vcore capacitor bank on the front of the card.




The extension really limited the minimum temperature -115C and the card looked like it would go further if I could push it down to say -150C. Still got some really nice scores out of it:
Timespy
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1841819
Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12768603
Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12768606

The firestrike scores are running tweaked LOD because on HWbot LOD is legal for those benchmarks.

I plan to rerun the card on my X99 system with a 6950X and hopefully actually get more first places on the GTX 1070 ranking at HWbot.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2017)

Pretty impressive clocks as I may say so: 

And nice rounded score.. (had higher scores other times though)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18970407?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2017)

Wait there is a club for this? I have tons of 1070's/1080Ti's lol


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 29, 2017)

Bought this for $679 ($20 cheaper) very happy with it, specially the jet like fan sound


----------



## erixx (Jun 29, 2017)

Running this since it came out, very nice, without tweaking stays at 2025/2050 Mhz during 4K gaming.
I but 2 piece of black tape on the leds, too bright.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok, whoops I did it again.... Installed the latest driver.... (did not do any gaming yet but at least it seems to work fine on the desktop and in my browsers)

What I did notice is my GPU idle clock used to be always 215MHz, it's now down to 139MHz! Able to run 1 degree cooler or so...


----------



## erixx (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey man! I am still on the previous driver and I am also idling at 139!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 29, 2017)

erixx said:


> Hey man! I am still on the previous driver and I am also idling at 139!



I used to be on 376.xx.
Ok did some GTA V and got the first "freeze".... The clocks dropped while gaming. Could fix it buy some alt tabbing though but never experienced this yet with the 376.xx driver....

I'll try some more gaming later on today, if this issue is happening again I'm going once again back to the 2016 Dec driver since that one always worked best for me sofar...

I really hope this game freeze was one time only...


Edit: I've _enabled_ the telemetry and telemetry container again, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## radrok (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey guys can I join?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 29, 2017)

radrok said:


> Hey guys can I join?




Sure!!
Welcome to the club! 


Hope you will be *gaming* with them and not mining.......


----------



## radrok (Jun 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Sure!!
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> Hope you will be *gaming* with them and not mining.......



Primarily Octane rendering, also gaming of course but I heard SLI support is quite lacking...

And I don't even have a SLI bridge atm


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2017)

Has anyone played with these yet?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._re=PH-GB1080TiAS_BK01-_-35-709-060-_-Product


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 29, 2017)

Joining the club with an ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 DUAL-GTX1070-O8G.    Firestrike score of 14,600 or so on a 4790 rig.  Upgrade from a 290x that hit 10,600.

The card is light as a feather, compared to an MSI GTX 1060.  Quiet and topped out at 78c during 3Dmark.  Nice PCB.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 29, 2017)

Not sure if it was related but I _enabled_ telemetry and the telemetry container again and haven't had a game freeze anymore since....

Other thing, I'm unable to run a complete run of firestrike with overclocks that used to work with older drivers....
Tried the core 10MHz lower, everytime it finishes the first firestrike benchmark but it just locks up in the second benchmark of the run....

Leave that benchmarking for now then, in gaming it works ok sofar.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure if it was related but I _enabled_ telemetry and the telemetry container again and haven't had a game freeze anymore since....
> 
> Other thing, I'm unable to run a complete run of firestrike with overclocks that used to work with older drivers....
> Tried the core 10MHz lower, everytime it finishes the first firestrike benchmark but it just locks up in the second benchmark of the run....
> ...



The 384.76 drivers that came out today?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> The 384.76 drivers that came out today?



Yeah, just wanted to try...

Had a game freeze (GTA V) when I just installed this driver , _enabled_ the telemetry shit again and it _didn't_ freeze up again sofar.. Only tested GTA V though..
And yeah Firestrike, with some driver from 2016 I got still the best score, with later drivers I can't run the full Firestrike with the clocks I used to use...


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah, just wanted to try...
> 
> Had a game freeze (GTA V) when I just installed this driver , _enabled_ the telemetry shit again and it _didn't_ freeze up again sofar.. Only tested GTA V though..
> And yeah Firestrike, with some driver from 2016 I got still the best score, with later drivers I can't run the full Firestrike with the clocks I used to use...


Weird shit


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 29, 2017)

I am also soon joining the club. Just waiting for zotac to get there ass up and ship zotac gtx 1080 ti mini out to stores all ready. Its the only 1080 ti i can have in my case. All the others are to long.

Im dying from waiting. I want new hardware to play with


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 29, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> I am also soon joining the club. Just waiting for zotac to get there ass up and ship zotac gtx 1080 ti mini out to stores all ready. Its the only 1080 ti i can have in my case. All the others are to long.
> 
> Im dying from waiting. I want new hardware to play with



The mining craze is wrecking it for gamers right now.  If you're patient, three months* from now, watch people having a hard time giving away $600 cards.  

*according to my crystal ball lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> The mining craze is wrecking it for gamers right now.  If you're patient, three months* from now, watch people having a hard time giving away $600 cards.
> 
> *according to my crystal ball lol



The Ti cards only seem to drop in price when the new series hits.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 29, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> The mining craze is wrecking it for gamers right now.  If you're patient, three months* from now, watch people having a hard time giving away $600 cards.
> 
> *according to my crystal ball lol



Dont even joke about that . Its torture enoufh in its self just waiting for the dam thing to come.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 3, 2017)

Finally got to re-test the ASUS GTX 1070 Fire Strike, this is with a 4790k @ stock (boost clock 4.2 Ghz):





Peak temp 71c, peak fan 48%.  Fan noise was barely noticeable.





Will try OC'ing both the CPU (had it up to 4.7 easily before) ...and the GPU


----------



## okidna (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm having fun messing around with my GTX 1080 and old Piledriver processor (FX 6300 @ 4.4 Ghz). Here's some results :

3DMark Firestrike : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20878827
3Dmark 11 : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12257856

Heaven :


Spoiler: heaven









Valley :


Spoiler: valley









The card is Inno3D GTX 1080 Gaming OC : http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=258
GPU-Z validation : https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cegqk

This card is the cheapest GTX 1080 I can find here in my country ($575). The absence of any kind of lighting (especially RGB) is a big plus for me and since I don't use this card for gaming I don't mind the reference PCB design and 1x8 pin PCI-E power (not much OC headroom).

Oh, forgot to add, the card is not noisy at all and the cooler, albeit only 2 slot cooler with thin heatpipes, works really well. With custom fan curve, the card never reached 65 C in all the tests above.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 5, 2017)

okidna said:


> I'm having fun messing around with my GTX 1080 and old Piledriver processor (FX 6300 @ 4.4 Ghz).



Oh boy... Nice rounded score though!! 

Hammering that poor CPU...

A while ago I had a nice rounded score as well! Lol! 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18970407?

According to 3D Mark:
"
_Core clock *3,442* MHz
Memory bus clock *4,055* MHz_
"


----------



## okidna (Jul 5, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Oh boy... Nice rounded score though!!
> 
> Hammering that poor CPU...
> 
> ...



Oh wow! I just realised that! 11000 hahaha, my first rounded benchmark score ever


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 5, 2017)

okidna said:


> Oh wow! I just realised that! 11000 hahaha, my first rounded benchmark score ever



Incredible graphics score, CPU limited in the case of 3DMark.  You get bonus points for rounding


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 14, 2017)

I´m joining as well for real now. Got tired of waiting for Zotac so i rewired/replacing SSD/HDD so i manage to find space for at longer GTX 1080 TI card. With that said i am now official owner of a EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING with 9 sensors and some RGB light and i just got it today. A very nice card and it is more silent than exspected and the card hardly comes over 70 C even with max oc and stock fan profile. More silent and runs cooler than i exspected for a 250 watt TDP card i think that is very acceptable. Stock fatory oc it boost to around 1936 MHz and with oc it boost to around 2050 MHz. Memory hits around 12 GHz while stock is 11 GHz.

Some pictures of the little monster and my old Zotac GTX 970 for comparison.

























And off cause some benchmark.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 15, 2017)

I got a pair of Gigabyte GTX-1070 G1-Gaming cards last week. They're pretty civilized.

So much so that I decided to get a pair of GTX-1080s too. 
I got a fantastic deal on them and I'll have them next week.
It's beans and water for a long time now.

I ran Firestrike Ultra with the 1070s and did pretty well with it.

The Ryzen 1700X is a good combo together with the pair of GTX-1070s.
It certainly plays games well now.


----------



## okidna (Jul 16, 2017)

Since I finished training my neural network model, I have an extra time to play with this GTX 1080.
On my old PC, still rocking FX-6300, this time running the CPU at 4.7 Ghz and manage to break the 12000 total point : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21072038

And would you look at that, apparently I'm the only one crazy enough fiddling around with this unbalanced combo to break 12000 point mark 



EDIT : Tuning the GDDR5X, stable at 1400 Mhz (11200 Mhz effective clock), yield and extra 400 point GPU score  :http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21072382

Time Spy score : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21072612


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Just replaced my GTX 980 Gigabyte G1 with a BIOS Mod that was at 1550 MHz core and a pretty hefty memory overclock with an GTX 1080 Ti EVGA FTW3 running the Slave BIOS (higher power target.) I kept the rest of my PC the same, basically a 2600K @ 4.8 GHz and 8 GB DDR3 RAM.

First thing I did was run a comparison benchmark in Superposition and a comparison of GTA 5 using the in-game benchmarking tool.

Overall, obviously, the 1080 Ti is a performer. I did not mess with any OC, did not touch any fan curves, and did not touch the voltage. It is obvious that I need to at least mess with the fan curves, because the core clocks on my Ti were all over the place due to the stock fan curves letting the temps get too high before turning the fans up.






GTX 980 Superposition score:





Stock 1080 Ti FTW3 Superposition score:  (About a 96% improvement)





GTA 5 In-Game Benchmark Tool Comparison:  (About a 74% improvement)


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2017)

I feel like everyone is picking up GTX 1080 Ti's lately is there a huge sale discount idk about¿


----------



## R00kie (Aug 8, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I feel like everyone is picking up GTX 1080 Ti's lately is there a huge sale discount idk about¿


Mostly because all other cards are overpriced.


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 8, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I feel like everyone is picking up GTX 1080 Ti's lately is there a huge sale discount idk about¿



Trust me, if there was a discount, I did not know about it . I picked this one up for $775 shipped on eBay.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll wait for a 1180ti and show you all up next year, lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2017)

I keep my eye on the FS section hoping for some epic loots


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I keep my eye on the FS section hoping for some epic loots



You need a G-Sync monitor man!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2017)

Had to change my poll to 1080TI now since I got the new card.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2017)

Just checking amazon. my 1070 has gone up over £30 since i bought it last year. The price difference between the Gaming X and the Gaming Z is so little that if you had to get one you might aswell get the Gaming Z


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 12, 2017)

GTX 1080 and GTX 1080 Ti here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> GTX 1080 and GTX 1080 Ti here



I dont think you need that 1080ti. Can i have you send it across the pond to me for a few crates of beer?


----------



## silkstone (Aug 12, 2017)

1080 ROG Strixx here.

I'm saving for a 4k monitor, but then thinking that I might need a 1080ti to run games at a full 4k.

My mind is split as to whether I should get a 1080Ti or Oculus Rift come Black Friday, both should cost me about the same (considering I'd sell the 1080)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2017)

silkstone said:


> 1080 ROG Strixx here.
> 
> I'm saving for a 4k monitor, but then thinking that I might need a 1080ti to run games at a full 4k.
> 
> My mind is split as to whether I should get a 1080Ti or Oculus Rift come Black Friday, both should cost me about the same (considering I'd sell the 1080)



Youre better off getting a 144hz 1440p monitor if you're a gamer


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 12, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont think you need that 1080ti. Can i have you send it across the pond to me for a few crates of beer?



Sure thing let me get right on that.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 12, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Youre better off getting a 144hz 1440p monitor if you're a gamer



Surely 4x the resolution looks better than 2x? I think I'll have to go into the shop to test out 4k vs. 2k. I like that 4K screens are usually IPS.

I'm not sure whether I can afford a 1440p 144Hz screen anyway. They are at least $600 over here 

Edit - Here's a basic overview of choices and prices: http://tandoanh.vn/collections/lcd?sort_by=price-ascending. Divide by 20,000 and the prices are (rougly) USD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2017)

Gaming and game animations are alot smoother at 144hz. 

I think you'll be about to see people before they see you because your game renders q bit quicker due to the faster refresh rate... Don't quote me on it though


----------



## AvrageGamr (Aug 23, 2017)

Evga Founders Edition card. I use NVidia Inspector to oc.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 24, 2017)

dcf-joe said:


> Trust me, if there was a discount, I did not know about it . I picked this one up for $775 shipped on eBay.


oh nice ... that's 200$ less than a 1080 for me ... and only 230$ more than my 1070 ...


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 24, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh nice ... that's 200$ less than a 1080 for me ... and only 230$ more than my 1070 ...



Ouch


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yay am finally part of something big 
From GTX 970 to 1080.



Is the Aorus graphic engine good for ocing the card? My only goal here is to up the ram mhz to 11gbps like the newer revisions. 

Will msi after burner do the trick? Can it also do the fan stop feature? 

Been really out of the loop with pascal.

Thanks


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2017)

psyko12 said:


> Will msi after burner do the trick? Can it also do the fan stop feature?



Yeah you should be able to clock it with MSI afterburner.

I think that Aorus comes with the fan stop feature, you should be able to find that on the GB site or maybe even on the box.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2017)

psyko12 said:


> Yay am finally part of something big
> From GTX 970 to 1080.
> 
> View attachment 94675
> ...


not sure what aorus graphics engine is (aorus is a brand of GIGABYTE, like ROG is for ASUS - not a graphics engine)... but msi ab will overclock the card.

Pretty sure it has fan stop. If that is something you wanted, it would be good to look BEFORE you buy any card. You can find out at their website, but pretty sure it does.


----------



## R00kie (Dec 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> not sure what aorus graphics engine is (aorus is a brand of GIGABYTE, like ROG is for ASUS - not a graphics engine)


It's the same thing as MSI Afterburner, but skinned differently


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2017)

Oh, so, its an application... got it. I thought the guy was saying its a graphics engine, not a piece of software, LOL!


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 11, 2017)

psyko12 said:


> Is the Aorus graphic engine good for ocing the card? My only goal here is to up the ram mhz to 11gbps like the newer revisions.



Aorus Graphics Engine is crap. Do not use it. Causes more issues for me than anything else.

I use MSI Afterburner to overclock the card and set up custom fan profiles.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 11, 2017)

Two Gigabyte G1-Gaming GTX-1070 in SLI, and two GTX-1080FE cards in SLI.
Both sets throw down some great benchmark scores and gaming with them is buttery-smooth.

What impresses me the most is the far lower power usage compared to my GTX-980Ti cards.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you for the warm welcome and yah the aorus software isn't near what msi ab offers. I just used it to change the rgb lighting on the card. 

So in msi ab i can set custom fan curve that will allow the fan to stop right?  (the card has the fan stop feature) 


Lastly ocing the ram. I'll do it with sliders in ab. 
 Where can I check if I hit 11ghz? Haven't oc'd gpus specifically pascal cos on my maxwell card I just flashed a custom bios. 


Thanks again guys!


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2017)

Msi ab or gpuz will tell you what speed it is...

Try it and see.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 12, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Msi ab or gpuz will tell you what speed it is...
> 
> Try it and see.



Thanks now to see if bumpinf it to 11ghz will hold stability


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 12, 2017)

Time to join the club


----------



## Ithanul (Dec 12, 2017)

Well, I am up to two 1080Tis now: a 1080Ti FTW3 and 1080Ti SC.
Even have a 1070 Hybrid card too.
Going to look funny when I smack the 1070 under the 960 in my F@H/BOINC rig.  If the 980Ti don't sell soon, crap it, I will shove it under the two 1080Tis if I can manage it.  Should be able to break over 3mil PPD or more with all cards going (if I don't trip the power breaker).

Will post pics of the cards some time tomorrow.


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 12, 2017)

psyko12 said:


> Thanks now to see if bumpinf it to 11ghz will hold stability



Did you not get an 11gbps card? All the new 1080s have 11gbps memory on them to my knowledge.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 12, 2017)

Slizzo said:


> Did you not get an 11gbps card? All the new 1080s have 11gbps memory on them to my knowledge.



Apparently the model they had was older? I think... So... I just bit the bullet.
This: https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N1080AORUS-8GD-rev-20#kf

Well I've managed to OC it to 5500mhz x2 for ram, so 11ghz and it boosts to 2,120mhz (as per msi afterburner in-game)
It's not loud! Max temp was with BF 1 Dx12 All ultra with atmos hdr tech.. Around 60s and idles around 39-47c depending on time of day ( I live in a hot country ).

So far so good, all games run superb... Next years project would be getting a 1440p monitor.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2017)

I was wondering how many of you own a GTX 1070 Ti !

It has been added to the Poll!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 16, 2017)

I just finally upgraded my GTX 780 Ti to a GTX 1070, but it's a non-Ti card.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I was wondering how many of you own a GTX 1070 Ti ! It has been added to the Poll!



I have a few 1070 G1 Gaming cards, and a few 1080FEs. I compare them to my three 980Ti cards and I like how they have higher performance numbers while using less power.
I'm sure that the 1070Ti is stellar


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> I have a few 1070 G1 Gaming cards, and a few 1080FEs. I compare them to my three 980Ti cards and I like how they have higher performance numbers while using less power.
> I'm sure that the 1070Ti is stellar



Mining I guess?


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Mining I guess?


No, I don't mine. But I do process WCG work units on TPU's team.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2017)

Firestrike run GPU + my new Vietnamese i7 6700K  @ stock speeds  (CM212 evo cooler....):
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24147328?


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 24, 2017)

My 6700K (@-4,525MHz.) with an EVGA GTX-980Ti (Mini-ITX build) Corsair H-55 AIO Cooler

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24150702






https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24150702


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 24, 2017)

Since my old links dosent work any more, here they are reposted. Still very happy with this EVGA GTX 1080 TI SC2 Gaming card.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 24, 2017)

that i7-980X/1080Ti combo is rockin'


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 24, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> that i7-980X/1080Ti combo is rockin'



yeah it sure is rocking. Old and new combined is not al ways a bad thing


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 24, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> yeah it sure is rocking. Old and new combined is not al ways a bad thing



True that. That 980's been rockin' for a long time.
SLI can really help out though.
This is a 7700K with a few 1070s in it

Imagine yours with another 1080Ti in there! (is the little man on your shoulder talking to you yet?)


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 24, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> True that. That 980's been rockin' for a long time.
> SLI can really help out though.
> This is a 7700K with a few 1070s in it
> 
> ...



Yes no argument there in benchmark. But in games its another story. SLI is not what it used to be. I have been on sli for years before my current 1080 TI. GTX 285 3 way sli, GTX 570 sli, GTX 660 TI SLI and GTX 970 SLI. but with midt range cards i al ways ran in the same problem over and over again by running out of vram in games and you properly know what that means for game performance and sli is not what it used to be. So took a new step with GTX 1080 Ti by going solo with one powerful card. That dosent give the problems sli can give like scale problem for non sli supported games, ghosting and other bugs sli can cause and besides nvidia is slowly killing sli by dropping 3 and 4 way sli support accept for a few selected benchmark and sli completly from GTX 1060 and lower. games is only 2 way sli with pascal and properly also volta.

So yeah after years with sli, i have gone single card. But here is some profe that i have indeed running SLI for years.



















So yeah i have had my shot of SLI fun. But nvidia has ruinned that by dropping sli on the mid-end cards. I cant afford GTX 1070 SLI or above and frankly one GTX 1080 Ti has plenty grunt for my needs any way.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 24, 2017)

I had to find a deal on my two 1070 and two 1080 cards, I couldn't have bought them at retail.
SLI works well for me with all of my mostly older games. (but I do have a few new titles too)
Your 1080Ti is a great card and I look forward to getting some of them in the future. I still have three 980Ti cards in use here too. They're still relevant to me.

I never had an X58 Chipset system back in the day. I was on AMD and Lynnfield systems with one GPU all of the time.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2017)

Some GPU OC'ing:
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24157097?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2017)

3930k at 4.3 GHz, GTX 1070 OC'ed to 2.1 GHz core, 2.1 Ghz mem https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14508101


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 3930k at 4.3 GHz, GTX 1070 OC'ed to 2.1 GHz core, 2.1 Ghz mem https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14508101



My GPU core doesn't want to clock that high (2050), the vram does though... Clocked @ 2415MHz.
I never seen a _green_ graph in GPU-Z with my card though, even when OC'd, just VRel.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> My GPU core doesn't want to clock that high (2050), the vram does though... Clocked @ 2415MHz.
> I never seen a _green_ graph in GPU-Z though, even when OC'd, just VRel.



I haven't tried to OC the memory any higher than that so far. As for the green, yea, I think that's the first time I've seen that also.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I haven't tried to OC the memory any higher than that so far. As for the green, yea, I think that's the first time I've seen that also.



If you got samsung vram, it should OC well.

I guess I need to OC the CPU to get a better overall score...My graphics score isn't too bad though.
I'm in need of a better CPU cooler first before I would try any CPU overclock.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2017)

4.3 is about where my old 3930k maxs out at. Never was a good OC'er. How can I verify what type of RAM my 1070 has? This is the exact 1070 I have- https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-nv...0-graphics-card-black/5838240.p?skuId=5838240


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 4.3 is about where my old 3930k maxs out at. Never was a good OC'er. How can I verify what type of RAM my 1070 has? This is the exact 1070 I have- https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-nv...0-graphics-card-black/5838240.p?skuId=5838240



GPU-Z, I just can't read it on your screenshot.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> GPU-Z, I just can't read it on your screenshot.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


>



So you got Micron. I can't say how yours clocks, you just have to test it out.
I'm not saying you have a bad card or something. My card's core doesn't OC that well.
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/gtx-1070s-with-inferior-micron-vram.2489047/


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> So you got Micron. I can't say how yours clocks, you just have to test it out.
> I'm not saying you have a bad card or something. My card's core doesn't OC that well.
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/gtx-1070s-with-inferior-micron-vram.2489047/



All, but one of my mining cards is Micron, they seem to clock fine I run +500 minimum


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Some GPU OC'ing: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24157097?



A thousand points worth! Very good!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> A thousand points worth! Very good!



Lol!

I don't have the fastest hardware there is but
I'm pretty satisfied with my current system, now only need to buy a better CPU cooler next year.
After that I should be good for a few years.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Lol!
> 
> I don't have the fastest hardware there is but
> I'm pretty satisfied with my current system, now only need to buy a better CPU cooler next year.
> After that I should be good for a few years.



You're working it. And a thousand point improvement shows that you are. 
I really like my 6700 system, but I may have to sell it off to help get a few new builds going properly.
I keep multiple systems going here (four of them) so that I & my kids/grandkids can play LAN games when they visit.
The 6700K has been around for a while now, but I've just built the 7700K box and I have another 7700K box to build once the motherboard gets here.

The second 7700K came to me from a guy who bought it and found out that his beloved Win-7 wouldn't run the 7700K CPU. He refused to run Win-10.
I traded him an i5-6600K straight across for the 7700K.
I traded a PSU and a box of case fans for a Gigabyte Z-270X Gaming motherboard for it. (I really need to get rid of a bunch of extra parts that I have laying around here)
So I horse-traded my way into the second 7700K system for no cash outlay, just some 'on-hand' parts.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> You're working it. And a thousand point improvement shows that you are.
> I really like my 6700 system, but I may have to sell it off to help get a few new builds going properly.
> I keep multiple systems going here (four of them) so that I & my kids/grandkids can play LAN games when they visit.
> The 6700K has been around for a while now, but I've just built the 7700K box and I have another 7700K box to build once the motherboard gets here.
> ...



Those are some nice trades!!

I could have gotten a i7 7700K, it was even cheaper than the Skylake but I'm on windows 8.1 on my main rig and I won't be upgrading to 10 for now so I had no choice but Skylake.
Also I believe the 7700K Kaby Lake runs hotter than Skylake?


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, it's a little hotter, but I always try to overdo my cooling when possible. This one's on a 240mm Thermaltake Water 3.0 AIO. It does the job. (picture below)
A lot of people are de-lidding 7700K CPUs and getting much better temps from them. I'm such a klutz that I'd probably destroy it if I tried. LOL!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Yeah, it's a little hotter, but I always try to overdo my cooling when possible. This one's on a 240mm Thermaltake Water 3.0 AIO. It does the job.
> A lot of people are de-lidding 7700K CPUs and getting much better temps from them. I'm such a klutz that I'd probably destroy it if I tried. LOL!
> 
> View attachment 95212



I fear water cooling... 
I will be looking at air coolers.

Nice rig you got there though!!


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I fear water cooling...
> I will be looking at air coolers



I've used AIOs for years, and one of them did fail last spring. It cost me a Sapphire R9-390X 8GB GPU. (one of two)
So no more Silverstone AIOs for me.

But my overall experience with them is positive. They work well.
As to air coolers, I have a *Coolermaster Master Air Maker-8* that I was using on an i7-6850K 6-core system. It was outstanding.
I tried it out on my i9-7900X build, but it couldn't handle the 10 core.

It looks good and cools well for an air cooler


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 12, 2018)

Firestrike _*before*_ January 9 2018 windows updates + nvidia 388.43:
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24147328?




Firestrike *after* January 9 2018 windows updates + nvidia 390.65:
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24571717?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2018)

I was a dumbass and ended up buying a Gigabyte 1080Ti Gaming OC in black.

Out of all the choices from EVGA, Palit and MSI. Aorus with all their beefed up cooling and features that i could of gone for. I end up with the lowest tier gigabyte card.... fml.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 14, 2018)

Rip. Might want to get an aftermarket cooler if you want to go anywhere.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Rip. Might want to get an aftermarket cooler if you want to go anywhere.



I have an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV on the way


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV on the way


Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Let us know how that works out for you.



fingers crossed... apparently these cards have a different PCB to the founders edition cards so this cooler might not work.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2018)

I got a 1080ti trio and this card is crazy cool.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2018)

well big sweet doggy poo.

I bought a an Asus Strix cooler just for a laugh to see if it would fit -- it didnt. Idea went out of the window.

I bought an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV -- Doesn't come with memory heatsinks = No way to cool the VRMs if i have it mounted. This idea also went out the window.

Tried to repaste card with some Prolimatech PK-3 -- wouldnt spread properly. I guess it went past its sell by date. Made a mess of it so cleaning it up took a good 10mins. -- idea, went out of the window.

Repasted with some good old MX-4 spread real easy and now im back to test if the temperatures have dropped.

gonna order me some ram heatsinks and thermal adhesive and try again.... maybe some more PK-3 too but im not fussed atm as my MX-4 still has a little left.

With a custom fan profile with the stock thermal paste it hit a top temp of 64'c. Im just about to run some timespy and unigene

I think this could be one of them _"it is what it is.." _situations. Its still a 1080ti but its like one of these semi-retarded brothers in a wheelchair like Stephen Hawking that your rich, healthy prestigious family wants to hide from the rest of the world so they wont lose face and keep him locked up in a tower in another part of the mansion on one visits kind of situation.


At least its still a 1080Ti and its still got the beans to be a 1080ti but maybe a chromosome or two less than a regular full fat 1080ti.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 16, 2018)

I forgot to join this last month when I became a 1080Ti owner.  MSI Gaming X version.  Absolutely love this card


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2018)

Assortment of heatsinks ordered... It might still be a low tier 1080Ti but it will be the finest low tier 1080Ti yet.

Pics to come when i start modding this baby up. Temps aint too bad with a custom fan profile. I think i did add a little too much MX-4 as temps are a little higher then previous but that might be because i also lowered the fan curve a little to keep the noise a little more acceptable.

I have some traditional small square ram chip heatsinks coming and also ordered some of these...
















Card tops 66'c with fans spinning around 57% for the MetroLL bench with everything cranked right up. I think my fan set up on my case helps keep the temps down.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2018)

Right. All heatsinks in. I decided I wanted to get this out of the way before bed so I ended up starting at 1am and it took me a whole hour getting all the heatsinks attached.

First time using thermal adhesive so I bodged up the Arctic alumina thermal adhesive up. I emptied both tubes, mixed it and it started curing before I had even finished attaching heatsinks to the vrms. I knew I should of used a little at a time but I didn't think it would cure so fast. Good thing the heatsinks I ordered from Arctic cooling came with their own tube of thermal adhesive so that's what I used to finish the job... Gonna let the thermal adhesive cure overnight.

Basically I made a bit of a mess but it still looks half decent. Never do things like this when you're half asleep after a 12hr shift.


Oh and some of the heatsinks I bought ended up being too big and I didn't have enough heatsinks from artic cooling for the vrms so I had to use some of the heatsinks I bought from China which were slightly too long but workable. Pics to follow in the morning. Gotta be up in 7 hours. Maybe I'll be able to get a working pc before I leave for work in the morning.

I should of left it for the weekend when I was free to take my time but I really wanted to get it out of the way and start overclocking. I pray to God that I haven't borked it. I remember installing a similar cooler onto one of my 6970s back in the day and ended up killing one somehow. I took the utmost care mounting the cooler on and nothing would come up on the screen when I had that card installed. I dont think Windows would even detect it. It was well and truly f××ked





-::*EDIT*::-

*well the good news is, we are live and my 1080Ti is currently idling at 20'c with 15'c ambient. I put it through timespy a few times and also the Final Fantasy benchmark which saw temps hitting 44'c max. but fan rpm is between to 40-55% and i can hear it. I dont want to slow the fans down that much because im afraid the VRMs might overheat. but for now things seem OK on the surface.

I didnt manage to get pics yet but that will come a bit later as there is still another metal heatsink that i have to install on top of the card that will come later so i'll get the pics in then. if not tonight then this sunday when i am off work.*


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 26, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> I fear water cooling...
> I will be looking at air coolers.
> 
> Nice rig you got there though!!


What's wrong with water cooling? Even if it's AIO?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2018)

Well Heres how it turned out....






Notice the black bars where i had to 'improvise'. those fins on the heatsink are really not very deep,  at least its one long slice of aluminium so it'll spread the heat better.

Not a very pretty job but i was running very low on sleep.

::edit::

Oh, and when in doubt, slap a heatsink on everything.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 27, 2018)

Does it have any VRM temp sensors? Also, how low are you trying to get on temps here? I can't imagine it was bad before.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2018)

I dont think it has vrm temp sensors (I'll have to check) but last time i opened up gpuz to have a look i couldn't see anything referencing vrms. 

Knocked 20'c off. Unigine heaven and superposition benches hit 42'c at the highest in extreme mode after 10mins. 

I guess you haven't seen the cooler that was on the gigabyte 1080ti gaming oc black compared to the Arctic cooler Xtreme IV


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 27, 2018)

I've seen it and it's not fantastic, but I can't imagine gaining much with Pascal even with a better cooler. With how locked down these cards are, as long as it doesn't throttle at stock, it doesn't seem like you could achieve enough of a temperature delta over stock to increase clocks much more.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 27, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> I've seen it and it's not fantastic, but I can't imagine gaining much with Pascal even with a better cooler. With how locked down these cards are, as long as it doesn't throttle at stock, it doesn't seem like you could achieve enough of a temperature delta over stock to increase clocks much more.



Correct but he's no longer losing a single boost bin, which is nice, and can amount to as much as 80-100 mhz.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Correct but he's no longer losing a single boost bin, which is nice, and can amount to as much as 80-100 mhz.




On top of that I no longer have to run the fans at super loud rpms to get the same level of cooling which I think was close to impossible with the stock 1 slot cooler. It just wasn't very capable. I now i can OC a little more and hopefully keep temps under 60'c


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2018)

didnt like how the big backplate that came with the artic cooler IV mounted so i did my own thing...

Went from this







to this






there were some clips that held the backplate to the that also functioned as a mount for the sag support thingy (yes its a real term as of now Sag Support Thingy™) that was in conflict with the M.2 heatsink on my motherboard and wouldnt let the card be installed so i removed the clips on one side and i didnt like that the pressure was unequal so i waited for my day off to remove it and do things my own way.... I wonder how much more OC i can get out of this card. Havent really tried pushing it just yet


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 31, 2021)

As an owner of 3 Pascal cards, which are not listed here. So I'm wondering why is this not a Pascal cards owner club?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> As an owner of 3 Pascal cards, which are not listed here. So I'm wondering why is this not a Pascal cards owner club?



Done, also added more GPU's to the poll.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 31, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Done, also added more GPU's to the poll.


Thx, but I also use 1030 on 1 Linux system.
Most of them work 24/7 on calcs, which is why I use those cards.
In Windows I can regulate their temps with tools I use for BOINC.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Thx, but I also use 1030 on 1 Linux system.
> Most of them work 24/7 on calcs, which is why I use those cards.
> In Windows I can regulate their temps with tools I use for BOINC.



GT 1030 added.


----------

